# Genoa - Milan: 16 dicembre 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2020)

Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Il Milan va in trasferta a Genova, per affrontare i padroni di casa rossoblù. Genoa - Milan si gioca mercoledì 16 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2020)

dentro Ibra e Kjaer dal primo minuto

distruggerli a domicilio senza remora alcuna


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Il Genoa è senza dubbio la squadra più scarsa del campionato, anche più del Crotone per me.
Non vincono da settembre.

Dentro Ibra e Kjaer subito senza remore


----------



## Tobi (13 Dicembre 2020)

Dai ragazzi riprendere il cammino e sperare in risultati favorevoli visti gli scontri diretti


----------



## Pit96 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Non vincere sarebbe un colpo durissimo. Speriamo Ibra ci sia (sano), ne abbiamo troppo bisogno in questo momento. Lì davanti non stoppiamo un pallone


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Il Milan va in trasferta a Genova, per affrontare i padroni di casa rossoblù. Genoa - Milan si gioca mercoledì 16 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



categorico vincere.

e vediamo se dai risultati delle altre possiamo recuperare i 2 punti persi stasera. 
p.s. anche la roma ha un turno facile, contro giampollo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Spero che un po' di fortuna torni ad aiutarci già col Genoa, dopo oggi direi che ce lo meriteremmo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Con Ibra la portiamo a casa senza problemi. Il Genoa è troppo fragile mentalmente per reggere l’urto.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Il Milan va in trasferta a Genova, per affrontare i padroni di casa rossoblù. Genoa - Milan si gioca mercoledì 16 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Serve Ibra. Assolutamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Se non rientra Ibra spero di non vedere più Rebic punta centrale.


----------



## davidedl (14 Dicembre 2020)

Partita difficilissima come tutte. Il calcio post COVID ci ha insegnato che non esistono partite scontate, il fattore campo conta poco, puoi vincere e perdere con tutti. Certo sarebbe bellissimo fare almeno 7 punti prima della pausa. Speriamo rientri Kjaer , fondamentale.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Dicembre 2020)

ma Ibra torna o no? perchè doveva tornare la scorsa...poi stasera...poi con il genoa...poi non si sa....


----------



## koti (14 Dicembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se non rientra Ibra spero di non vedere più Rebic punta centrale.



Leao penso sia altrettanto inadeguato per quello che chiediamo noi alla punta (gioco spalle alla porta e dominanza nei duelli aerei), ma in ogni caso abbiamo dimostrato di saper segnare anche senza Ibra.

Mi preoccupa decisamente di più la tenuta difensiva, con Kjaer la partita di oggi l'avremmo vinta. Speriamo di non ripetere la frittata, andando sotto di 1 o 2 gol, contro sti scappati di casa del Genoa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Leao penso sia altrettanto inadeguato per quello che chiediamo noi alla punta (gioco spalle alla porta e dominanza nei duelli aerei), ma in ogni caso abbiamo dimostrato di saper segnare anche senza Ibra.
> 
> Mi preoccupa decisamente di più la tenuta difensiva, con Kjaer la partita di oggi l'avremmo vinta. Speriamo di non ripetere la frittata, andando sotto di 1 o 2 gol, contro sti scappati di casa del Genoa.



Almeno con Leao in attacco possiamo rimettere Rebic nella sua zona di competenza, visto che come punta centrale è praticamente nullo.
Leao non può fare peggio di lui in attacco.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2020)

*Arbitro Orsato

VAR Mazzoleni*


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



Conosco pochi arbitri ma questi sono noti anche a me.


----------



## Stex (14 Dicembre 2020)

Sti qua sono gli ultimi che ci han battuto... e non ho capito come


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



Madonna. Gia Orsato é un disastro, ma se poi aggiungiamo anche Mazzoleni al VAR la situazione va oltre il ridicolo.
Aspettiamoci un rigore per il Genoa ed una gestione cartellini 'speciale'


----------



## David Drills (14 Dicembre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> Sti qua sono gli ultimi che ci han battuto... e non ho capito come


per gli articoletti con le coincidenze, i corsi ed i ricorsi storici, qua si rischia la sconfitta. " Da sconfitta a sconfitta, finisce il ciclo di Pioli". Aiuto!


----------



## Massimo77 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Su di morale le prossime 3 partite 9 punti, sono fiducioso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Il Milan va in trasferta a Genova, per affrontare i padroni di casa rossoblù. Genoa - Milan si gioca mercoledì 16 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo torni Ibra ma se così non fosse basta Rebic punta, dentro Leao e rimettiamo il croato al posto suo che con Theo è una garanzia.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (14 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic e Theo sulla sinistra, Ibra davanti e torniamo a volare... sono stra iper mega fiducioso.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



praticamente tra Sturaro, Perin,Pjaca,Pellegrini,Mazzoleni e Orsato è gia Juve-Milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



Finita


----------



## Stex (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



e questo è stato premiato come miglior arbitro europeo o simile. io lo odio


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Sele-Calha-Hauge
leao

Per me l'attacco sarà questo, secondo me farà partire rebic dalla panchina


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2020)

Formazioni da Sky


----------



## WeedoMilan (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Rebic punta, di nuovo, è autolesionismo.
Ma non è più semplice metterlo in fascia e coprire solo il buco lasciato da Ibra? E tralaltro, Leao ancora non può fare i 90???


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Farei Saele- Chala- Rebic
Leao


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Ibra ancora fuori????


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



Mettono in campo l'artiglieria pesante.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Dicembre 2020)

visti gli altri incroci juve atalanta e soprattutto inter napoli,vincere è ancora piu importante...comunque vada o su inter o su napoli (o su entrambe) dei punti li guadagnamo 

e non ragiono in termini di scudetto ma anche di zona champions


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## WeedoMilan (14 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Per me dalle prossime 3 si capisce di che pasta siamo, potremmo sgretolarci come neve al sole o confermare che tutto ciò che abbiamo visto è solo l’inizio di una grande storia che sta (ri)nascendo.
In ogni caso, era dall’anno in cui si salutarono tutti i senatori col Novara che non ero così attento ad ogni minima notizia, Hype e curiosità a livello assurdi, speriamo.


----------



## davidedl (15 Dicembre 2020)

Troppe assenze, non capisco perché ormai da dieci anni, dobbiamo avere sempre mediamente 5/6 infortunati alla volta tutte le domeniche.


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2020)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Diffidati theo e kessie.. a sto punto preferire saltassero il sassuolo piuttosto che la lazio, che è uno scontro diretto per il quarto posto


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Il Genoa è messo troppo male, soprattutto mentalmente, per non portare i 3 punti da Marassi. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Probabilmente Leao e Ante si scambieranno spesso posizione.


----------



## Solo (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Io terrei Ibra e Kjaer in panca. Ci manca solo che abbiano una ricaduta... 

Possiamo farcela anche senza di loro.

Al massimo mettiamo dentro Ibra nel secondo tempo se siamo nei guai.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Orsato
> 
> VAR Mazzoleni*



Questa è brutta brutta. Sono due arbitri che ci massacrano da anni, soprattutto Orsato col suo folle modo da spaccone. Li hanno messi in coppia, allucinante.


----------



## mil77 (15 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Diffidati theo e kessie.. a sto punto preferire saltassero il sassuolo piuttosto che la lazio, che è uno scontro diretto per il quarto posto



I due ma soprattutto Kessie non devono farsi ammonire per nessun motivo al mondo fino alla partita con la Lazio.


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2020)

*La formazione del Milan secondo CM.com

Donnarumma, Theo, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Calabria (Dalot), Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Hauge (Leao), Rebic*


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo CM.com
> 
> Donnarumma, Theo, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Calabria (Dalot), Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Hauge (Leao), Rebic*


.


----------



## Tobi (15 Dicembre 2020)

Bene il rientro di Saele. Corre tanto, aiuta moltissimo calabria, a differenza di Gallinejo


----------



## sunburn (15 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io terrei Ibra e Kjaer in panca. Ci manca solo che abbiano una ricaduta...
> 
> Possiamo farcela anche senza di loro.
> 
> Al massimo mettiamo dentro Ibra nel secondo tempo se siamo nei guai.


Concordo. Ibra e Kjaer vanno tenuti in una teca di cristallo. Sono troppo importanti. Speriamo di portarla a casa in un modo o nell’altro e poi vediamo.
A gennaio serviranno comunque almeno due innesti.


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2020)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky 

Donnarumma, Theo, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Calabria, Tonali, Kessie, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao, Rebic*


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2020)

la vedo così male, ma così male... che non credo che la guarderò. li mio povero cuore faticherebbe troppo.
io ho una gran paura che domenica sia finita la stagione per come la conosciamo e stia iniziando una stagione più vicina alle aspettative.

non so perchè ma certe partite così sfortunate insinuano seri dubbi e non essendo la prima non mi fido.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma, Theo, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Calabria, Tonali, Kessie, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao, Rebic*



Se dovesse giocare Saele come credo..
Età media na roba sotto i 23 anni...


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2020)

*Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola

GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran

MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola
> 
> GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*



Temo molto sta partita. Il Genoa è una squadra di cessi a pedali, ma non può perdere per sempre...


----------



## Walker (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la vedo così male, ma così male... che non credo che la guarderò. li mio povero cuore faticherebbe troppo.
> io ho una gran paura che domenica sia finita la stagione per come la conosciamo e stia iniziando una stagione più vicina alle aspettative.
> 
> non so perchè ma certe partite così sfortunate insinuano seri dubbi e non essendo la prima non mi fido.


Solito inguaribile ottimismo
Oramai ad ogni tuo post mi tocco per almeno mezz'ora, non si sa mai...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la vedo così male, ma così male... che non credo che la guarderò. li mio povero cuore faticherebbe troppo.
> io ho una gran paura che domenica sia finita la stagione per come la conosciamo e stia iniziando una stagione più vicina alle aspettative.
> 
> non so perchè ma certe partite così sfortunate insinuano seri dubbi e non essendo la prima non mi fido.



Potrebbe andare peggio.... potrebbe piovere.


Ellamadonna... animo fratello.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola
> 
> GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*



Genoa ha appena perso in casa
Genoa ultima squadra a batterci prima lockdown 
Milan al 50 percento di potenza
Terna arbitrale juventina
Sempre 3 punti glieli regaliamo a sti falliti o andata o ritorno

Ovviamente spero non si verifichi nulla stasera se non un 03 per il milan ma questi ovviamente si sono scansati per bene con tutti inter juve roma tre gol gli hanno dato..se dovessimo perdere punti ce li ritroviamo tutti lì..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Solito inguaribile ottimismo&#55357;&#56881;
> Oramai ad ogni tuo post mi tocco per almeno mezz'ora, non si sa mai...



Io la vedo meglio di lui perché penso che la vinceremo, ma se non dovessimo vincerla temo che potrebbe essere l’inizio di un vortice negativo.

Fondamentale vincere questa e che poi rientri Ibra, che fino ad ora ha giocato sei dannate partite.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io la vedo meglio di lui perché penso che la vinceremo, ma se non dovessimo vincerla temo che potrebbe essere l’inizio di un vortice negativo.
> 
> Fondamentale vincere questa e che poi rientri Ibra, che fino ad ora ha giocato sei dannate partite.



Buongiorno innanzititto.
Ti ricordi come per settimane ci hanno fracassato le palle dicendoci che ci girava bene?
Cosa poi non l'ho capito francamente.

Alla fine a furia di esorcizzarci ci hanno portato energia negativa : contro il parma due tiri due gol.


Speriamo i ragazzi riescano ancora a giocare con leggerezza e freschezza senza farsi mentalmente toccare da tutti questi gufi e mafiosi piegati al potere che faranno di tutto per azzopparci.
Occhio che abbiamo in diffida theo e kessie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Buongiorno innanzititto.
> Ti ricordi come per settimane ci hanno fracassato le palle dicendoci che ci girava bene?
> Cosa poi non l'ho capito francamente.
> 
> ...



Buongiorno a te, Diablo.

Ah lo so bene chi abbiamo in diffida, come so bene che se partisse un giallo a Kessie poi col Sassuolo gli interni sarebbero Tonali e K R U N I C. Però c’è chi dice che siamo ben coperti in ogni reparto, quindi che dire... prendiamo atto.

Comunque non è la prima volta che ci gira male, anche col Verona fu una partita stregata quasi ai livelli di quella col Parma. Se riusciremo a superare anche queste difficoltà nonostante mancanze importanti come Bennacer, Ibra e Kjaer (che devono assolutamente rientrare col Sassuolo) non ci sarebbero più dubbi sulle nostre potenzialità per la vittoria finale.

Certo che fa rabbia pensare che basterebbe un minimo di generosità, quella generosità da te tanto volte invocata, da parte della proprietà, per sistemare quasi tutte le falle già a Gennaio, ma che probabilmente non verrà fatto nulla. Dicevi che non fare un regalo a questa squadra in Estate è stato criminale: vedremo cosa faranno a Gennaio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a te, Diablo.
> 
> Ah lo so bene chi abbiamo in diffida, come so bene che se partisse un giallo a Kessie poi col Sassuolo gli interni sarebbero Tonali e K R U N I C. Però c’è chi dice che siamo ben coperti in ogni reparto, quindi che dire... prendiamo atto.
> 
> ...



Sai cosa penso a riguardo amico : secondo me il centrale non è arrivato solo perchè non abbiamo liberato spazio nella rosa.
Ormai la politica di abbattimento dei costi è chiara.
Non sono nemmeno certo che arriverebbe a quel punto un difensore affermato , molto più probabile che ci fionderemo sull'ennesimo sbarbatello.
Io dico solo di non tirare troppo la corda perchè il meraviglioso milan che vediamo oggi è tanto merito dei kjaer, ibra e rebic.
Servono collioni, esperienza, qualità pronta all'uso.

Attenzione quindi a cosa accadrà con musacchio perchè se questo punta i piedi a gennaio non entrerà nessuno.
Qua lo dico e qua lo nego.
Da mesi vado ripetendo che il rapporto tra musacchio e pioli è finito dal giorno del gran rifiuto e che l'operazione programmata dall'argentino è stata solo una scusa presa al volo per rimettersi a nuovo per la nuova avventura lontano dal milan.
E pioli la stima e la credibilità agli occhi di tutti le ha guadagnate anche con questi metodi duri .
Ma l'ingenuo di turno mi raccontava che tra uomini le difficoltà si superano.

Ma cosa c'è da superare?
Pure un cieco vedrebbe che musacchio è fuori e che pioli duarte non lo vorrebbe nemmeno in cartolina.
Ma ci rendiamo conto che gli ha preferito uno sbarbatello esordiente di 20 anni e che da centrale in allenamento ci gioca solo da un paio di settimane???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai cosa penso a riguardo amico : secondo me il centrale non è arrivato solo perchè non abbiamo liberato spazio nella rosa.
> Ormai la politica di abbattimento dei costi è chiara.
> Non sono nemmeno certo che arriverebbe a quel punto un difensore affermato , molto più probabile che ci fionderemo sull'ennesimo sbarbatello.
> Io dico solo di non tirare troppo la corda perchè il meraviglioso milan che vediamo oggi è tanto merito dei kjaer, ibra e rebic.
> Servono collioni, esperienza, qualità pronta all'uso.



Eh si, ma questo lo sa anche Paolo. Li purtroppo deve scontrarsi con le direttive della proprietà, estremamente restia (eufemismo) ad investire su giocatori non patrimonializzabili e che abbiano una utilità unicamente e schiettamente sportiva. Già Ibra e Kjaer sono arrivati solo perché la situazione era totalmente fuori controllo, altrimenti se avessimo fatto un girone d’andata 2019/2020 semplicemente “mediocre” (da 31/32 punti, tipo) invece che disastroso (abbiamo chiuso a 25 punti e solo grazie ad Ibra, perché l’ultima del girone d’andata fu a Cagliari, dove con Suso e Piatek non avremmo mai vinto) non li avrebbero mai presi.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potrebbe andare peggio.... potrebbe piovere.
> 
> 
> Ellamadonna... animo fratello.



parma mi ha devastato


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola
> 
> GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> parma mi ha devastato



Casa tua oltretutto ahhaha.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola
> 
> GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*



Che squadraccia il Genoa. Faranno un catenaccio senza vergogna e ci prenderanno a pedate, come ormai fanno tutti.

Mi aspetto che stavolta non sbagliamo approccio e stiamo ben concentrati in partita. Se lo facciamo vinciamo senza problemi. Il rientro di Leao è fondamentale in questo momento.

Scommetterei sul primo goal di Rebic in ogni caso.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Con tutte le assenze che abbiamo non esistono partite scontate. Mi accontenterei di non subire gol nei primi 20' e magari di non andare in doppio svantaggio che è quello che ci ha messo in crisi nelle gare con Verona e Parma


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Con tutte le assenze che abbiamo non esistono partite scontate. Mi accontenterei di non subire gol nei primi 20' e magari di non andare in doppio svantaggio che è quello che ci ha messo in crisi nelle gare con Verona e Parma



concordo....


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mancano praticamente tutti i titolari più importanti, ma il Genoa è veramente una squadraccia. Se non lo battiamo è un problema serio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che squadraccia il Genoa. Faranno un catenaccio senza vergogna e ci prenderanno a pedate, come ormai fanno tutti.
> 
> Mi aspetto che stavolta non sbagliamo approccio e stiamo ben concentrati in partita. Se lo facciamo vinciamo senza problemi. Il rientro di Leao è fondamentale in questo momento.
> 
> Scommetterei sul primo goal di Rebic in ogni caso.



E' una squadra costruita senza nè capo nè coda guidata da una dirigenza che non ha la minima idea della programmazione ma segue solo le orme del Giannino style.
Del resto parliamo di una dirigenza che si è piegata totalmente al potere e ha trovato il suo posto nel mondo.
Il ruolo del genoa è prestare ingredienti per impastare polpette in cambio di una salvezza ottenuta grazie a ingranaggi ben oleati nel meccanismo di un calcio corrotto fatto di scatole cinesi.

Provo solo ribrezzo verso questa società e la sua dirigenza.
A loro solo il 'merito' di aver inventato il nuovo conio : lo sturaro.

Il calcio italian migliorerà quando queste realtà verranno spazzate via.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una squadra costruita senza nè capo nè coda guidata da una dirigenza che non ha la minima idea della programmazione ma segue solo le orme del Giannino style.
> Del resto parliamo di una dirigenza che si è piegata totalmente al potere e ha trovato il suo posto nel mondo.
> Il ruolo del genoa è prestare ingredienti per impastare polpette in cambio di una salvezza ottenuta grazie a ingranaggi ben oleati nel meccanismo di un calcio corrotto fatto di scatole cinesi.
> 
> ...



Ho buone speranze che retrocedano quest'anno, anche se le protezioni che giustamente dici tu temo che li salveranno ancora una volta.

Provo empatia comunque per i tifosi genoani. Siamo stati nel medesimo schifo per tanti anni, complici anche noi, quindi capisco cosa vivano. Nonostante questo spero proprio retrocedano.


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho buone speranze che retrocedano quest'anno, anche se le protezioni che giustamente dici tu temo che li salveranno ancora una volta.
> 
> Provo empatia comunque per i tifosi genoani. Siamo stati nel medesimo schifo per tanti anni, complici anche noi, quindi capisco cosa vivano. Nonostante questo spero proprio retrocedano.



A margine, società da anni formalmente fallita sul piano economico, con numeri disarmanti alla voce indebitamento e patrimonio netto, tenuta a galla solo grazie a botte di plusvalenza e salvata lo scorso anno proprio dalla cessione di Piatek.

La cosa curiosa è che si sarebbe dovuto intervenire all'origine non permettendo a Preziosi di esistere in questo mondo: chiedere ai (pochissimi) tifosi di Saronno e (qualcuno in più) di Como per ulteriori aggiornamenti, sorvolando su quello che ha combinato a Genova.
E' un Ghirardi che ce l'ha fatta, con qualche amico in più ai posti giusti.

In Inghilterra la Football Association ad uno così non fa nemmeno oltrepassare la Manica.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola
> 
> GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*



.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Partita importantissima, è molto difficile anche se sulla carta non sembra.

In pochi l'hanno notato, ma sia con il Parma sia con il Verona l'errore fondamentale è stato l'approccio alla partita come ha sottolineato giustamente Pioli.


Parma e Verona sono state due partite fotocopia non abbiamo imparato dagli errori fatti nella partita precedente.

Una squadra come siamo noi deve immediatamente andare ad aggredire la partita, non possiamo lasciare l'iniziativa ne primi minuti nelle mani dei nostri avversati altrimenti poi ricorriamo, e questo non deve succedere mai più. ( speriamo)


----------



## @[email protected] (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ahimè a Como lo ricordiamo bene per come ha devastato la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico portando i migliori giocatori nel suo spostamento a Genova ed ha contribuito al fallimento della società per le spese legate ai contratti assurdi per accaparrarsi giocatori di dubbia qualita che poi sono rimasti per anni a vivacchiare di rendita.
Stasera spero in un punteggio tennistico a favore del nostro amato Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Casa tua oltretutto ahhaha.



a cavallo tra i 90 e i 2000 era un incubo giocare a parma, si perdeva sempre.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non serve che vi dica io che prenderemo minimo 1 gol tra Scamacca e Pjaca vero?


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Partita importantissima, è molto difficile anche se sulla carta non sembra.
> 
> In pochi l'hanno notato, ma sia con il Parma sia con il Verona l'errore fondamentale è stato l'approccio alla partita come ha sottolineato giustamente Pioli.
> 
> ...



Se è per questo l'approccio è mancato anche con il Lille e con il Celtic. Però fino adesso approccio sbagliato solo in casa e mai in trasferta.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a cavallo tra i 90 e i 2000 era un incubo giocare a parma, si perdeva sempre.



Squadra che mi è sempre stata simpatica.
Speriamo torni un grande parma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Squadra che mi è sempre stata simpatica.
> Speriamo torni un grande parma.



naturalmente vivere in mezzo ai parmigiani quando era grande parma era dura. come tutti erano sbruffoni.
ma alla fine è una piazza tranquilla che merita la A secondo me. e dove i calciatori sono sempre stati molto bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo l'approccio è mancato anche con il Lille e con il Celtic. Però fino adesso approccio sbagliato solo in casa e mai in trasferta.


Non avevo fatto caso è vero quello che dici, è una cosa strana non ci avevo fatto caso, chissà perché!!


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kessie e Theo sono diffidati... secondo me ci conviene fare fallo intenzionale visto che dopo Sassuolo abbiamo contro la Lazio ?


----------



## davoreb (16 Dicembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Kessie e Theo sono diffidati... secondo me ci conviene fare fallo intenzionale visto che dopo Sassuolo abbiamo contro la Lazio ?



Ad oggi mi sa che è più dura la partita contro il sassuolo rispetto alla Lazio.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Formazioni da Sky.

Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria

Le formazioni dal CoSera in edicola

GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Goldaniga, Bani, Masiello, Lu. Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Pjaca, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Scamacca, Pjaca. All: Maran

MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Dalot, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernández; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Leao; Rebic. All.: Pioli*


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



*Quotate altrimenti eliminiamo i post
*


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



Speriamo non sia per l'ennesimo infortunio.

Sarà comunque interessante vedere Dalot titolare a destra, con Kalulu centrale.

Formazione giovanissima.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



Formazione corretta. Giusto mettere titolare Samu, che in questo periodo è in palla.


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



Cosa è successo a Calabria santiddio


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo a Calabria santiddio



X me solo riposo visto che poi ne giocherà 2 in 3 giorni


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Kessie e Theo sono diffidati... secondo me ci conviene fare fallo intenzionale visto che dopo Sassuolo abbiamo contro la Lazio ?



No quella con il sassuolo al momento sembra più dura di quella con la lazio


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



.


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



Bene. Mi sembra una formazione tecnicamente molto più logica rispetto a quella di domenica col Parma.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky.
> 
> Novità a destra. Dalot per Calabria
> 
> ...



spero che kalulu diventi il nuovo thiago silva....e che rafa faccia il leao.....e che ante possa segnare!!


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Dicembre 2020)

Giornata molto importante in ottica quarto posto. Vincendo oggi e sperando che Juve faccia il suo e un pareggio tra Napoli e Inter (tanto in Champions ci arrivano queste tre), si puo sperare di allungare su quelle che sono le nostre rivali: Lazio, Atalata e Roma (sperando nel Toro domani). 

Forza Milan!!


----------



## sottoli (16 Dicembre 2020)

Io riporterei rebic a sinistra e lascerei leao in mezzo, dovrebbe giovarne tutto l'asse di sinistra
(Dov'è finito tal sipno che inneggiava sempre a leao centravanti?)


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Troppa gente fondamentale fuori, non abbiamo la rosa profonda come le due che si giocano lo scudo. Speriamo bene va...
Forza ragazzi.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Ufficiali

Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran

MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

GENOA (4-4-2): Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Shomurodov, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu. All. Maran

*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*

Theo in panca....


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran
> 
> MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*


Spero che dalot faccia una bella partita evidentemente si teme per la diffida di theo


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Spero che dalot faccia una bella partita evidentemente si teme per la diffida di theo



Anche Kessie mi pare lo sia.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Anche Kessie mi pare lo sia.



Un conto è avere Dalot come ricambio ed un altro Krunic. Ci può stare. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran
> 
> MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*



.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Anche Kessie mi pare lo sia.



Sì ma Kessie non lo puoi cambiare essendo out bennacer


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma Kessie non lo puoi cambiare essendo out bennacer



Si ovvio, giusto così.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran
> 
> MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*



.


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

partita ostica.
partita che nasce con brutti auspici.
speriamo di essere più forti anche della sfortuna....

forza!!!


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2020)

senza kjaer theo bennacer saelemakers ed ibra.. 5 titolari su 11 indisponibili.. pazzesco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

La squadra out:
Tatarusanu
Conti Kjaer Gabbia Hernandez
Bennacer Krunic
Saelaemakers Diaz Hauge
Ibrahimovic

Piú forte quella che gioca o quella che sta fuori?


----------



## sion (16 Dicembre 2020)

va be ma theo e' in panchina..magari entra a mezzora dalla fine..speriamo non ce ne sia bisogno..partita durisima..perdiamo continuamente pezzi


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2020)

La vinciamo!

Forza!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Formazione improponibile. Per carità non è scarsa, ma è assurdo avere mezza squadra fuori


----------



## Mika (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran
> 
> MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*



Senza Theo, Kjaer, Bennacer e Ibra... praticamente senza la nostra spina dorsale


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Theo si è infotunato o è scelta tecnica per farlo riposare??


----------



## sion (16 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Formazione improponibile. Per carità non è scarsa, ma è assurdo avere mezza squadra fuori



ma poi basta avere mezza botta che muoiono in campo i nostri...mezzo infortunio e saltano 5-6 partite..non lo so boh


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Theo si è infotunato o è scelta tecnica per farlo riposare??




Affaticamento muscolare.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Affaticamento muscolare.


Dio santo, perdiamo pezzi ogni giorno che passa.

Notizia che mi ha già spento l'entusiasmo per 'sta partita. Sara una gara da sangue e *****.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Dicembre 2020)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi vincere!! Forzaaa pazzooo!


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran
> 
> MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*


C'ho l'ansia pure per Genoa-Milan


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Attenzione a quel cesso di Piazza


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa Perin; Masiello, Goldaniga, Bani, Pellegrini; Ghiglione, Radovanovic, Lerager, Sturaro; Destro, Pjaca A disp: Paleari, Zima, Criscito, Czyborra, Pellegrini, Badelj, Behrami, Caso, Melegoni, Radovanovic, Rovella, Zajc, Scamacca, Dumbravanu, Shomourodov. All. Maran
> 
> MILAN : Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Dalot; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rafael Leao; Rebic. A disp: A. Donnarumma, Tătărușanu, Theo, Conti, Duarte, Musacchio, Díaz, Hauge, Krunić, Saelemaekers, Colombo, Maldini. All. Pioli*



Purtroppo con la zavorra EL non ci poteva fare altro che aspettarselo


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ancora va in giro Sturacessi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calhanoglu sta tenendo troppo palla. Calabria aveva un autostrada davanti, giocata semplice


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sto Kalulu...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ah Kalu quelli in maglia bianca giocano con te


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma negli angoli è davvero un pericolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che ciofeca di castillejo, era praticamente da solo


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bella la palla di Tonali.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora va in giro Sturacessi?



Beh, certo è la nuova valuta di riferimento per il calcio post-covid in serie A, non può sparire così. Le succursali come farebbero i conti altrimenti?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Buon Milan per ora..ma dobbiamo segnare..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Partita di personalità di Tonali fino ad ora


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

In attacco non c'è proprio nessuno, segnare sarà un'impresa


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

A questo punto era meglio giocare con Colombo almeno è un numero 9 con Rebic nel suo ruolo.. questi falsi nuovi non funzionano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Come vanno dritti sul uomo. Schifosi


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Davanti siamo nulli


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Come previsto dopo la passeggiata a funghi contro la Juve, stasera il Genoa gioca la partita della vita. 

Solito schifo di ogni anno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto era meglio giocare con Colombo almeno è un numero 9 con Rebic nel suo ruolo.. questi falsi nuovi non funzionano



Concordo. Poi francamente in Italia contro le difese chiuse sul 0-0 con il suo fisico da ballerina Castillejo fa una fatica assurda ad incidere e perde la palla troppe volte.
Con lui e Rebic punta in attacco siamo nulli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Castillejo sta sbagliando qualsiasi cosa


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Buona punizione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

dai turco mettila


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Francamente qui é stato Calhanoglu ad inciampare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Punizione orrenda.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Castillejo sta sbagliando qualsiasi cosa



Contro le difese chiuse é sempre cosi. Se non ha spazio, soffre qualsiasi difensore perche a livello fisico viene stradominato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Punizione orrenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Contro le difese chiuse é sempre cosi. Se non ha spazio, soffre qualsiasi difensore perche a livello fisico viene stradominato



castillejo è semplicemente il peggiore del nostro starting XI, fa sempre perdere tempi di gioco e sempre a pasticciare. Giocatore da Europa league


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dai ma che palla ha dato Tonali ma dove sono gli attaccanti


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma chi è questo con la zeppola che fa la seconda voce?


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Castillejo al momento è l'ultimo dei problemi, perché fa un gran casino ma almeno ha recuperato la gamba e crea situazioni prima e dopo la ricezione.

A mancare sono Rebic e Leao sempre dietro ai difensori e regolarmente anticipati, sia venendo incontro che attaccando (quel poco che lo fanno) lo spazio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Romagnoli...ebete.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ennesimo errore banale per Romagnoli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Prima tonali e ora leao mettono palloni in mezzo all'area, ma non c'è nessuno.

È inutile giocare così senza un centravanti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non segneremo mai sfruttato le fasce.. non c'è mai nessuno in area. Si può sbloccare solo con tiro da fuori o palla da ferma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Castillejo al momento è l'ultimo dei problemi, perché fa un gran casino ma almeno ha recuperato la gamba e crea situazioni prima e dopo la ricezione.
> 
> A mancare sono Rebic e Leao sempre dietro ai difensori e regolarmente anticipati, sia venendo incontro che attaccando (quel poco che lo fanno) lo spazio.


Castillejo secondo me è molto dannoso invece, perchè confusionario e prende quasi sempre decisioni sbagliate.


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic è indecente nella rinuncia a venire incontro ed aggredire palloni da dietro, addirittura su quelli alti rinuncia del tutto a saltare.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Calabria a recuperare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

E quando segniamo qua. Non vedo proprio come se non con una azione personale di qualcuno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Caro Pioli, basta con Rebic punta centrale. Non ha senso, lo vedono tutti.
Metti Colombo che seppur un giocatore da primavera ha comunque fisico per tenere qualche palla.

Con un attacco cosi leggero senza punte contro questo Genoa non andiamo da nessuna parte, sopratutto senza le accelerazioni di Theo


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Queste partite le risolve Ibra senza alcun dubbio. In attacco senza di lui siamo zero


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Castillejo secondo me è molto dannoso invece, perchè confusionario e prende quasi sempre decisioni sbagliate.



Ah non sto dicendo in assoluto che non sia scarso, quello ormai lo sappiamo 

Ma stasera non è lui il problema, perché comunque ha energia e voglia e sta creando seri grattacapi in quel settore agli avversari, con Pellegrini in zona espulsione.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bisogna prendere un sostituto ad Ibra dai.. non si può sperare che stia sempre bene e fare altri 6 mesi cosi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao che puo prendere la palla e si fa di parte per Rebic che arriva in ritardo e non puo ricevere il pallone.

Sintesi perfetta di questi primi 30 minuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Giroud sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Se la qualità poi deve arrivare dal turco...

Un 10 che non riesce ad addomesticare tecnicamente un pallone chiave al limite mi fa diventare matto.
Se poi ci batte pure sopra un corner l'azione dopo, peggio.

EDIT: il secondo non era male.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

E te pareva che contro di noi si trasformavano


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic non pervenuto, basta perseverare. In emergenza dentro Colombo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria versione Robertson


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

E quando segniamo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Allucinante rebic. Dalot era andato dentro perfetto


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

I colpi di tacco santo Dio...


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tonali mi sta piacendo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che roba ignorante fai, Ante?!


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic comincia a stufarmi e Pioli che lo tiene lì ancor di più. Siamo ultrasterili.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bene Tonali e Calabria i 4 davanti una roba indegna


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Dicembre 2020)

Stiamo giocando male purtroppo....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

male male, sterilissimi lì davanti. Fuori Rebic direi. Proviamo Leao punta e Hauge a sinistra


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ingiocabile con Rebic in quella posizione.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Destro...

Ancora va in giro sto cesso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

0 tiri in porta in 35'

Adesso per poco ci facevamo segnare da destro, per carità


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Partita oscena


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Stavamo prendendo il gol dal citofonato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mancava il gol rocambolesco del ex-cesso Destro


Ma Rebic s'e drogato? Sta sbagliando tutto. Sembra Diaz contro la Samp


EDIT: E quasi fa un gol fantastico, sbaglia la parte piu semplice. non ci credo


----------



## koti (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic una roba da vomito


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic sta sbagliando tutto, gioca in un ruolo non suo.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco a voi pioli,senza Ibra in panico totale


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Anche Pioli intestardisi con Rebic falso nuove dopo 100200 partite.. e dai non funziona perché insistere?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mannaggia cosa sbaglia rebicccc

Un rigore in movimento


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che ha sbagliato Rebic Ma come si fa??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Maledetto Perin.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ora sì che ci siamo con Rebic.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

dai Rebic dai, ma cribbio ma non ne mette UNA


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

dannazione Rebic,sfonda quella porta
cosa è questo piattone centrale,sotto la traversa dovevi bombardare


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sto Paperin


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

No Rebic


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come fa a non trovare la porta Romagnoli lì?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Per me goal sbagliato. Deve sfondare la porta Rebic


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma perché non inverte la posizione con Leao? Cosa aspetta ancora Pioli?


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Pierin gli ha detto dove si sarebbe buttato?


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a non trovare la porta Romagnoli lì?



Infatti.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori Niang dentro Hauge


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Dicembre 2020)

REbic deve segnare oggi punto......non esce fino a quando non segna!!! Prima dell'infortunio era diabolico


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ma perché non inverte la posizione con Leo? Cosa aspetta ancora!?



Quotissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle sto Niang nel dubbio si ferma sempre SEMPRE


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao non ha la minima voglia di lanciarsi o disturbare la difesa. Si é semplicemente fermato.


Miglior prestazione di Tonali con la nostra maglia. Oggi in versione Bennacer


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuori Niang dentro Hauge



Basterebbe invertire Leao con Rebic. Così giusto per metterli nella loro posizione.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mamma kalulu


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a non trovare la porta Romagnoli lì?



Ne aveva già sbagliato un altro così, con la Riomma se non erro.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma non c'è un passante da mettere al posto di Castillejo sulla destra?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Kalulu comunque


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

che fa orsacchio ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao ha proprio un atteggiamento da prendere a schiaffi


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Come si fa a non fischiare qua, arbitro ridicolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vergogna Orsato, VERGOGNA! Punizione pericolosa e ammonizione netta




Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sto Niang nel dubbio si ferma sempre SEMPRE



Mi da un fastidio incredibile. Anche se poi un difensore sbaglia la lettura o il controllo, lui é troppo distante per intervenire perche é troppo pigro.

Immagina che carriera avrebbe fatto Inzaghi se si sarebbe fermato ogni volta che un pallone sembrava perso.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tranquillo Orsato, non è fallo!! Stesso arbitraggio che riservano alle melme bianconere...tale e quale! Mi viene il vomito a vedere ste robe


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Primo tempo osceno


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

classica gara dove non hai tante occasioni,per questo le devi sfruttare


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sembrava avesse fischiato un fallo a nostro favore Orsato ed invece la fine del primo tempo al 45 esatto.schifoso


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ottima partita per conciliare il sonno


----------



## hiei87 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo inoffensivi. Possiamo segnare solo con qualche lampo casuale o su regalo loro. C'è bisogno di una pausa.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

oggi non è manco sfiga, siamo proprio bloccati


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao inguardabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Attacco leggerissimo.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Prendessero un attaccante a gennaio perché non è possibile che senza Ibra dobbiamo tirare avanti a caso in attacco. Stasera NULLI, zero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Dicembre 2020)

Deve invertire Leao e Rebic assolutamente, nel caso mettere Saelemaker al posto di Castillejo.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

C'è la farà pioli a mettere un centravanti lì in mezzo?aridatemi bonera.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

troppi assenti. Il Genoa è indecente, ma in campo tutta gente che il goal non lo ha proprio nel sangue. 

Difficilissimo segnare così.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle.

Io di Rebic di centravanti non ne posso più. 
Leao il solito svogliato del cacchio. 
Castelletto è il classico cesso da buttar dentro nel secondo tempo quando gli altri sono stanchi, dal primo minuto è orrendo. 
Almeno c'è una buona prestazione di Tonali. 
Toccherebbe a mister 7 milioni sbloccare 'ste partite, ma ovviamente non combina nulla. 

Qualche spazio davanti comunque c'è. Proviamo Hauge al posto di Niang e vediamo se è in serata.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mi dà l'impressione che stiano giocando con la palla medica, il vento non aiuta ma la transizione è davvero difficoltosa, faccio fatica a pensare di segnare in queste condizioni se non da palla inattiva.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Primo tempo orrendo, proprio orrendo. Senza punta non sappiamo minimamente come giocare in attacco. I 3 la davanti (o 4) non si trovano minimamente l'uno con l'altro.
Calhanoglu ormai é tornato ad essere #LaTurca (insomma: Oltre i 50 tiri senza segnare in Serie A, primato tutto suo). Cosi gia i 2,5m d'ingaggio sono troppi.
Rebic punta non funziona minimamente. Una buona azione che ha toppato sul piu bello.
Castillejo. Orrendo. Troppo ballerina per partite del genere e poi le sue scelte sono spesso pessime (povero Calabria che viene sempre ignorato)
Leao inesistente e pigro.
Romagnoli ammonito per un fallo inutile.

Il solito Orsato che vuole fare il fenomeno e non fischia un fallo nettissimo di Lerager al limite del area e cosi salva dal ammonizione lo stesso Leranger. Perche? Lo sa solo lui.


Uniche note positive:
Destro non ha segnato.
Kalulu con qualche anticipo buono.
Calabria e Kessié costanti.
Tonali molto bravo oggi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Dicembre 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leao inguardabile.



Come sempre...mannaggia a lui!!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Partita che mi aspettavo con 5 titolari indisponibili. Se continueremo ad essere così solidi dietro però la porteremo a casa. E speriamo in Rino.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bisogna sperare che loro facciano qualche vaccata in area e che ci diano un rigore. Partita brutta brutta


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao stasera avrebbe preferito stare a casa a giocare alla play... Dentro Jens.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Deve invertire Leao e Rebic assolutamente, nel caso mettere Saelemaker al posto di Castillejo.



Esatto così non andiamo da nessuna parte


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

È durissima. Deve pendere la Dea bendata dopo la sfiga di domenica e farci vincere 0-1 su tiro deviato


----------



## Love (16 Dicembre 2020)

nel secondo tempo perchè non provare rebic a sx e leao punta???


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Theo non può proprio entrare?


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2020)

in qualche modo bisogna portarla a casa. In panchina unico che può accendere una luce è Jens


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sembriamo la squadra in versione pre-covid. Manco a farla a posta perdemmo in casa proprio contro sti scappati di casa nell'ultima partita prima dello stop per lockdown. Solo per questo dovremmo asfaltati stasera, ma sto vedendo una squadra senza idee


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Classica partita che perderemo 1 a 0 per qualche cappella su calcio d'angolo dato che ce l'hanno anche tirata...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Il giocatore più pericoloso dopo Ibra in questa squadra è Theo.. ed oggi non c'è neppure lui.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Chalanoglu e Leao i peggiori.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Love ha scritto:


> nel secondo tempo perchè non provare rebic a sx e leao punta???


Pioli ha deciso che come punta giocano solo Rebic, Rebic e Rebic...


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

per questo serviva Ibra in panca,ma loro niente
Colombo non può giocare da solo in attacco in una squadra al primo posto.
ora puoi solo invertire Rebic e Leao


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Love ha scritto:


> nel secondo tempo perchè non provare rebic a sx e leao punta???


È quello che vado dicendo anche io. Almeno Rebic da esterno qualcosa combina


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Giochiamo da schifo.
Urgono 2 mosse

1) Fuori Castillejo imbarazzante e dentro Hauge/Saele 
2) Swap: Leao punta e Rebic esterno sinistro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ok, Colombo non é un giocatore da Serie A....ma almeno é punta. In questa squadra sarebbe meglio una punta da Serie B che puo dare un po di senso alla manovra che il Rebic attuale in quella posizione.

Leao-Rebic-Casti é un attacco troppo leggero senza alcun idea di come giocare insieme. Ciascuno gioca per se stesso e cosi non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle, manco a porta vuota facciamo gol, pensiamo al 4 posto va..


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Era nell'aria, col Parma si era visto che qualcosa iniziava a scricchiolare.
Stasera la peggior partita, per ora, dell'era covid assieme a quella col RioAve.

Niente da fare, non riuscirò MAI a capire perchè Castilejo rientri 99 volte su 100 e non premi l'esterno che gli fa la sovrapposizione per fare quel suo stramaledetto tiro a giro che 99 volte su 100 finisce a lato o alto.
Il gioco si intasa immediatamente, l'azione muore, e lui continua imperterrito a fare la susata inutile.

Pensare che l'ho difeso a spada tratta per il suo impegno, ma da qualche tempo è diventato ostinato nel cercare questa giocata che non sopporto.

Il povero Calabria cosa minghia corre a fare.

Poi come detto da altri parliamo dell'atteggiamento di Leao, perchè è n'altro che spedirei sulla luna al più presto.
Non è possibile vedere uno con quell'atteggiamento.

Dopo aver visto Juve Atalanta posso dirlo? mi è sembrato di vedere in campo due squadrette brutte brutte brutte.

Peccato solo per la grande azione di Rebic conclusa con quel tiro a mozzarella, per il resto il pari è giustissimo.
Bene anche Tonali, Kalulu si è perso Destro 2 volte, ma come detto in generale il gioco è un qualcosa di osceno, il nostro Milan senza Zlatan è realmente depotenziato all'ennesima potenza.

Speriamo nella ripresa , sono molto pessimista.
Forza Ragazzi dai!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Male oggi. Il Genoa è osceno. Vediamo di fare il nostro dovere, innanzitutto invertendo Rebic e Leao.


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2020)

Primo tempo deludente, per ora 0-0 giusto


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Saele è in panca? Allora dentro subito nel secondo tempo.


----------



## David Drills (16 Dicembre 2020)

Io ancora non ho capito cosa ci vede qualcuno in Leao. Da impacchettare e spedire lontano il prima possibile


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non possiamo non sfruttare questa giornata favorevole


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vista la penuria di spazi potrebbe essere la partita di Diaz


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che palle, manco a porta vuota facciamo gol, pensiamo al 4 posto va..



Abbiamo fuori 5 titolari su 11, porca Eva. Ai gobbi bastava che mancasse CR7 perché pareggiassero con Benevengo e Scrotone. E mancano ancora 45 minuti.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

bisogna vincere,anche l'inter sta pareggiando per cui ci riprenderemmo i due punti persi su tutti domenica


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

partita che si sapeva con difficoltà. vediamo se nel secondo tempo c'è la possibilità di vincerla.....bisogna cambiare qualcosina e ci vorrebbe un piglio diverso di qualche giocatore.....imho.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

ma Niang quando lo fa il salto di qualità?


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Spazi stretti può essere la partita di diaz negli ultimi 20 minuti


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Se con una certa regolarità invochiamo altri giocatori sulla trequarti, e puntualmente chi entra fa peggio, forse il problema è più generale e non riguarda i singoli casi.

La qualità individuale non è altissima lì davanti, c'è poco da farci. Se corriamo, ci aiutiamo e ci impegniamo, con Ibra che urla dietro a tutti, allora esce fuori qualcosa.
Ma se in più l'approccio è solo un pelo sotto media come intensità e nessuno risolve il problema del compagno, allora siamo questi.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa si è mangiato Rebic, lo segnavo pure io.

Comunque basta con ste identità di gioco allenatori ecc 

Tolti quei 3/4 buoni buoni che abbiamo giochiamo male.

Ormai sono 3/4 partite che vinciamo per episodi.

Che tornasse Ibra alla svelta va...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ibra deve tornare. Ha già rotto 3/4 di fava.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Con questo assetto in attacco non riesco ad immaginare come possiamo segnare.

In queste 7/8 partite senza Ibra è assurdo che non si sia privata una soluzione diversa rispetto al rebic unico centravanti. NON FUNZIONA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli sta dimostrando qualche limite, quelli che del resto gli hanno impedito di fare il salto di qualità definitivo in carriera.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi stiamo giocando senza Ibra Kjaer Gabbia Theo Saele Bennacer... Ibra è importante ma non riduciamo tutto alla sua assenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

A gennaio tirassero fuori la grana e prendessero un attaccante ed un centrocampista centrale.. stesso per il difensore va


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Con questo assetto in attacco non riesco ad immaginare come possiamo segnare.
> 
> In queste 7/8 partite senza Ibra è assurdo che non si sia privata una soluzione diversa rispetto al rebic unico centravanti. NON FUNZIONA



Se segniamo sempre 2 gol a partita almeno è anche comprensibile che non si siano fatti cambiamenti


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2020)

Castillejo più prevedibile di un ***** gay, lo sanno tutti dove vuole ficcarsi. Saele sa usare entrambe le gambe.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Entra suburra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Oggi stiamo giocando senza Ibra Kjaer Gabbia Theo Saele Bennacer... Ibra è importante ma non riduciamo tutto alla sua assenza.



Infatti aspettarsi di fare una partita facile con tutti quegli assenti e dire "pensiamo al quarto posto va" perché non passeggiamo con mezza squadra titolare fuori vuol dire non avere molta cognizione del reale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se segniamo sempre 2 gol a partita almeno è anche comprensibile che non si siano fatti cambiamenti



Si ma nessuno da rebic, questo comunque è indicativo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Dicembre 2020)

la frittata e' fatta


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

belle statuine in difesa,complimenti


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Gol di quel cesso incredibile di Destro*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Frittata fatta


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

finita


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Gol da questo pippone.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

ma come si fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Gol dal genoa, da DESTRO, ma cos'è uno scherzo?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

3 tiri subiti 3 gol


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma andate a fare in culo va


----------



## hiei87 (16 Dicembre 2020)

L'umiliazione definitiva. Gol di Destro. Non ce la si fa più a tifare sta squadra


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Una difesa che prende gl da Destro andrebbe multata. E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Si vabbè ciao, comincio a stufarmi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Romagnoli. Sempre, SEMPRE lui. Ma é possibile?


Chiamate mi pazzo, ma cosa ne pensate di Theo che subentra a Leao o Rebic per fare l'alla sinistra? 
Ovviamente solo se fosse in grado di giocare


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kessie SVEGLIATI sono due gare che dormi


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Per fortuna ero in bagno mi sono perso il gol di... DESTRO

oggi uno sfacelo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Il difensore centrale non serve cit.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Si sveglia pioli?


----------



## diavolo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sembra il Milan pre lockdown


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una difesa che prende gl da Destro andrebbe multata. E non sto scherzando.



Riguarda la marcatura di Romagnoli sul primo tiro. Chiamarlo inesistente sarebbe un complimento.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mo cominciano a stare a terra, si sa già come finirà


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Eccoli che incominciano a cadere come mosche


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lo sapevo io, chiudiamo il cerchio stasera. Ma che caxx


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Altri punti buttati. Nemmeno in altre 10 partite in queste condizioni facciamo 2.goal. 

Tutti sti infortuni hanno rotto. Trovassero un colpevole subito, allenatore o società che non acquista abbastanza giocatori.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

pure Donnarumma avrebbe potuto respingerla meglio,era centralissima


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori Leao immediatamente, sta camminando.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Romagnoli. Sempre, SEMPRE lui. Ma é possibile?
> 
> 
> Chiamate mi pazzo, ma cosa ne pensate di Theo che subentra a Leao o Rebic per fare l'alla sinistra?
> Ovviamente solo se fosse in grado di giocare



Ma smettila, il difensore centrale forte non serve, anzi rischieremmo di indebolire la squadra multicit.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Perdere contro questo Genoa non è accettabile chiunque giochi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria già domenica col Parma non aveva seguito il movimento di Kurtic


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Romagnoli fa vomitare in marcatura


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Quello che fa Romagnoli in quei 5 secondi è un viaggio in una realtà parallela e psichedelica che non può comprendere vita umana come l'abbiamo sempre intesa.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

ma dove vogliamo andare senza Ibra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il difensore centrale non serve cit.



Romagnoli é il futuro del Milan e della nazionale cit.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Romagnoli da impacchettare e spedire sulla luna


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

osceni finora e se non reagiamo allora comincio a preoccuparmi sul serio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Stiamo semplicemente facendo pena.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Col Parma i segnali erano stati chiarissimi.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

da Milan-genoa a genoa-Milan,il ciclo è chiuso con questa feccia senza Pandev
dovevamo asfaltarli per vendicarci


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che schifo la turca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Romagnoli anche basta. Via.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Kessie SVEGLIATI sono due gare che dormi



É infatti lui che liscia il cross lasciando l’uzbeko libero per tirare. Anche Romagnoli difende lo spazio invece che accoppiarsi


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Goooooooolllllllll

Gran gol di Calabria!*


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabriaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2020)

In tanti torneranno bruscamente sulla terra a stretto giro di posta,non io che non mi sono mai alzato in volo.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Se togliessimo per ogni errore di quella capra di Romagnoli 1 milione del suo stipendio, a fine anno saremmo in credito


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria imita Theo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

GoooooooLLLL


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Calabria! Dai!


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sto Dalot però che flemma

Davideeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bellissimoooooo


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

E comunque il ragazzo ce l'ha questo tiro da fuori, non è certo la prima volta che glielo vediamo fare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Golasso di Calabria, bravissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

dai catzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

ahahahaha dai! NON CI CREDO! Gol di Calabria!!! Da fuori! Bravo!
Si sta trasformando in Theo


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rebic centravanti vale meno di un Destro

Golaaaaasso di Calabria!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dai ora più convinti


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Pure un pensionato ottantenne avrebbe fatto quel gol lì grazie alla nostra difesa.

C'è poco da dire. Si sapeva che senza Ibra l'incantesimo non poteva durare.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vai vai vai!! Sbranateli dai!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria quest'anno con la terapia Nocerino, chissà se un giorno scopriremo il segreto di Ibra....


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Forza, sveglia adesso...forzaaaaa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Davide è più sexy della sorellina ormai.


----------



## diavolo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Gran gol Davide!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria nuovo capitano


----------



## Igniorante (16 Dicembre 2020)

Davideeeee


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabriaaaaaaa, grande!


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Finalmente fuori Castellitto


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Grande davide


----------



## sion (16 Dicembre 2020)

segnano solo i difensori..senza ibra abbiamo uno degli attacchi piu ridicoli


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

speriamo che quel goal insperato faccia svegliare la squadra


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

in difesa non siamo attenti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Kessie si è preso il giallO


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sale in cattedra Orsato, attenzione alla melma


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

vediamo se leao prima punta combina qualcosa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kessié salta Sassuolo. Perche é stato ammonito?!



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se togliessimo per ogni errore di quella capra di Romagnoli 1 milione del suo stipendio, a fine anno saremmo in credito



Io vorrei vedere un statisca sulla relazione dei gol concessi per colpa di Romagnoli al numero di gol subiti in totale.
Tra rigori causati ed errori individuali sono convinto che parliamo di piu del 30%.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma perché furoi Rebic e non Leao???


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Finalmente rebic fuori. Non lo condanno assolutamente, ma è chiaro che non può giocare in quel ruolo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Davide è più sexy della sorellina ormai.



Adesso non esageriamo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calabria >>> sorella di Calabria dopo questo goal, per me. E io sono un estimatore della sorella di Calabria.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Niang...Manco stoppare il pallone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sale in cattedra Orsato, attenzione alla melma



Come é giusto che sia. D'altronde siamo tutti davanti alla TV per vedere al opera il famoso fenomeno Orsato, no? Perche il protagonista dev'essere sempre lui.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

Franks salta la prossima ?


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao è irritante quando non ha voglia.
Avrà pure talento ma uno così a me non piace.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Dicembre 2020)

84959938847 passaggi sbagliati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Niente, la turca oggi non c'e.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo sulle gambe cmq tantissimi errori banali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Franks salta la prossima ?



Si, era in diffida. Ancora non ho capito per cosa lo ha ammonito


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dentro Orco Diaz magari è la sua serata


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Poi magari sarà materia di analisi post partita, però volevo segnalare questo dato.

Nelle 12 partite di campionato siamo andati in gol coi tre trequartisti solo 4 volte con un gol a testa:
Diaz @Crotone
Saele vs Roma
Hauge @Napoli
Samu @ Samp

E' un dato incredibile per me, c'è dietro qualcosa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao in un'ora non ha mai anticipato il diretto avversario. Mai.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, era in diffida. Ancora non ho capito per cosa lo ha ammonito



orco cane a sassuolo con Krunic


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Basta Leao


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non ci posso credere


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

non ci credo,come abbiamo perso la palla qua.
liscio


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Ancora Desto.

Non ci sono parole.*


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

doppietta di sto aborto, ma si può ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non è possibile dai


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come si fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Doppietta di Destro. Io mi vergogno


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Le marcature, queste sconosciute. Doppietta di questo pippone.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dollarumma


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Eì pazzesco


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Due tiri, due gol.
Ormai va sempre così.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

doppietta di destro,ma ci rendiamo conto ?
i soli cessi che si svegliano

la fortuna del rimbalzo che la mette all'incrocio


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Io mi sono rotto le palle.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Va beh allora ditelo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che degrado

Quando torna il danese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Destro, questo segna ancora tra due secoli... ci siamo bevuti i lcervello?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

ma si può subire doppietta da Destro por...


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu se l'è perso


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non si può guardare una partita così.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vabbè dai, ennesima stagione che andrà a donne di facili costumi. Verona, Roma, Parma, adesso pure il Genoa.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma basta dai...ma andate a f.....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Uno scandalo lasciare in campo Leao, uno scandalo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che il centrale non serve è stato già detto?


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu imbarazzante


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

ve lo avevo detto ragazzi parma è stata chiara.
mi davate del pessimista?

prendiamo una carretta di gol non si può giocare così. è finito il volo.

stop. chiuso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi non ci siamo.

Da Genoa a Genoa ... due incredibili sconfitte

Amen


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Colpa di Kalulu, se l'è completamente perso...


----------



## Manue (16 Dicembre 2020)

Questo è quando hai una rosa che non è equilibrata, per forza di cose. 
C’è poco da fare raga...


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Due gol dal Genoa, impazzisco. Impazzisco.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

E niente Rebic a sx non lo vuol più mettere quel crisantemo in panchina


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

un'altra gara che devi ringraziare che pareggi


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ve lo avevo detto ragazzi parma è stata chiara.
> mi davate del pessimista?
> 
> prendiamo una carretta di gol non si può giocare così. è finito il volo.
> ...




Avevo bruttissime sensazioni anche io. Stiamo prendendo troppi gol...troppi...qui cambia la nostra stagione, in peggio. Vedo grande sfiducia in campo


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Prendiamo due goal a partita. Così è dura.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che il centrale non serve è stato già detto?



Nono, non serve niente. Ne centrale, nè attaccante, nulla. L'importante è che si parli di scudetto.


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2020)

purtroppo il nostro gioco ruota intorno ad Ibra, giocatore che ha caratteristiche uniche. Leao e Rebic non sanno fare la punta. Noi abbiamo disperatamente bisogno di un giocatore li in mezzo che va incontro alla palla e smista gioco sulla trequarti. La sfiga vuole anche che oggi manchino praticamente tutti insieme i giocatori più forti della rosa ad eccezione di Gigio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Dicembre 2020)

Delusione a 1000...

E lo sapevamo benissimo che ci serviva un centrale..


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Il Milan piu' brutto da marzo a questa parte.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2020)

Va bene tutto ma la doppietta di Destro, no


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Delusione a 1000...
> 
> E lo sapevamo benissimo che ci serviva un centrale..



ma centrale a parte, non riusciamo a fare gioco, non siamo per niente pericolosi dalla trequarti in su


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi era destino.
Mezza squadra fuori.
Orsato arbitro.
Doppietta di Mattia Destro, ripeto MATTIA DESTRO.
Diversi giocatori che sono tornati sui livelli pre-covid (la Turca e lo svogliatissimo Leao)

Comunque 1 punto contro Parma e Genoa é inaccettabile. E ora ci aspettano Sassuolo e Lazio.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

L'orrore dell'attacco provoca qualche reazione nello staff tecnico o va bene così?


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

La palla non gira e il turco non ne azzecca mezza oggi


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

che rabbia
si era capito dal primo momento,invece pioli pensa al futuro e non al presente
a meno che non abbia una gamba amputata,Ibra deve giocare come se fosse la finale della coppa del mondo
il futuro non esiste senza il presente !!!
se non vinci le gare fino a Natale non conta nulla gennaio

altro che non firmo per il secondo posto,questa non è mentalità di vincere


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque la smettessero tutti di rilasciare 14 interviste al giorno. Tornassero a volare basso.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Parlate del difensore, ma l'errore più grosso è non aver preso un vice Ibra


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ve lo avevo detto ragazzi parma è stata chiara.
> mi davate del pessimista?
> 
> prendiamo una carretta di gol non si può giocare così. è finito il volo.
> ...



Raccontalo a chi vedeva già tricolori sventolanti,stenteremo ad arrivare quarti,e se ci arriveremo sarà solo perché le altre stentano e stenteranno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Disonorare così 121 anni di storia. Vergogna


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo mezza squadra fuori raga, manteniamo la calma.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Manca Ibra certo ma manca anche Kjaer ragazzi.. era lui che guidava la difesa...


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mi piacerebbe scrivere che mancano tanti titolari, ma dall'altra parte c'è una pessima squadra e un attaccante che non segna manco con le mani. E oggi ha fatto pure doppietta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Metti Theo Diaz e Colombo


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Parlate del difensore, ma l'errore più grosso è non aver preso un vice Ibra



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Colpa di Kalulu, se l'è completamente perso...



A me avevano detto che a Gennaio non ci sarebbe forse neanche bisogno di prendere un difensore...


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

mi pare che il genoa arrivi sempre prima sulla palla....


----------



## Milo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio piangere...

Rebic è un morto che cammina


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Doppietta da Destro è inaccettabile a prescindere.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque troppi infortunati e paghiamo troppi titolari, non credo ci sia altra squadra ad avere così tante assenze


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E niente Rebic a sx non lo vuol più mettere quel crisantemo in panchina



da come dice suma in telecronaca, rebic è uscito perchè si è fatto male.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non si supera neanche la metà campo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

É la prima partita da Dicembre 2019 che non meritiamo di vincere.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Dicembre 2020)

Segnali da qualche partita a questa parte,si è rotto il giocattolo...


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

La cosa che fa imbestialire è che non si vede una reazione..inaccettabile


----------



## Manue (16 Dicembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbiamo mezza squadra fuori raga, manteniamo la calma.



Sicuramente, 
ma questi avevano 6 punti... 6...


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Colpa di Kalulu, se l'è completamente perso...



Il problema che un kalulu non può stare in prima squadra,il centrale lo sapevamo tutti che serviva, poi ti si rompe pure gabbia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

ragazzi con il Genoa può giocarsela anche la primavera... non ci sono scuse che tengano, purtroppo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Avevo bruttissime sensazioni anche io. Stiamo prendendo troppi gol...troppi...qui cambia la nostra stagione, in peggio. Vedo grande sfiducia in campo



guarda meglio che arrivi ora prima dei rinnovi.

almeno sentirò meno esaltazioni inutili per giocatori tipo donnarumma o leao che sono considerati fenomeni e non si sa il perchè.

se escono quei 3-4 giocatori ovviamente va a finire così, siamo corti come l'uccello di un cinese.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Finisce la magia del 2020 per noi raga, finisce anno e torniamo brocchi?


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non sono riuscito a contare piu di 3 passaggi di fila riusciti da parte dei nostri.
Oggi una cosa indegna, mentalmente fisicamente come gioco siamo stati disastrosi.
Figura imbarazzante contro una squadra che per l'amilionesima volta fa 2 tiri e son due gol.
MA è come stiamo giocando che crea immenso imbarazzo, non siamo neanche da 4 posto , non c'è una idea di gioco non c'è cattieria non c'è classe non c'è voglia.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Voglio piangere...
> 
> Rebic è un morto che cammina



Rebic è uscito,tipo 10 minuti fa


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nono, non serve niente. Ne centrale, nè attaccante, nulla. L'importante è che si parli di scudetto.



Chi sa guardare oltre le apparenze non parlerebbe mai di scudetto con questa squadra,speriamo solo che Inter juve Napoli e Roma non ci arrivino addosso come carrarmati.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Colpa di Kalulu, se l'è completamente perso...


Vero. Però cosa gli vuoi dire... Mica colpa sua se è inadeguato e deve giocare perché abbiamo iniziato la stagione con 3 centrali per 2 competizioni. Alla fine i nodi arrivano al pettine.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non lo ha ammonito quel pezzo di melma?


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Si può togliere quella pippa al sugo di Leao? O deve stare in campo per diritto divino? Lo togli quel Balotelli degli anni 20 o no?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo due goal a partita. Così è dura.



quante volte l ho ripetuto che il 1o da prendere era un centrale forte? in campionato fai i punti se non prendi gol. è così da sempre...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso tutti che sclerano per la prima sconfitta? ahah


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

manca solo l'ammonizione per kk.....


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lo fa qualche cambio il genio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vero. Però cosa gli vuoi dire... Mica colpa sua se è inadeguato e deve giocare perché abbiamo iniziato la stagione con 3 centrali per 2 competizioni. Alla fine i nodi arrivano al pettine.



Infatti é da considerare un terzino destro da primavera che fa il centrale titolare in Serie A perche non abbiamo riserve in difesa e gente come Duarte é persino peggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Qualcuno spieghi a Leao che non è un'amichevole


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

La partita è persa dai


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Fuori Theo, Ibra, Kjaer, Bennacer. Direi che è troppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Nessuna reazione, male male


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti che sclerano per la prima sconfitta? ahah



stai facendo 1/6 punti contro squadre da retrocessione


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Dicembre 2020)

Le assenze pesano davvero troppo, purtroppo. Se pareggiamo stasera è un miracolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> manca solo l'ammonizione per kk.....



Parli di Kessié? Lo ha gia ammonito


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Anche i cambi non stanno incidendo. Saele e Hauge nulli, il primo pure dannoso, sta solo commettendo falli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Colpa di Kalulu, se l'è completamente perso...



A me piace tantissimo Kalulu, ha tanti pregi, ma é inevitabilmente da costruire nel ruolo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non sono riuscito a contare piu di 3 passaggi di fila riusciti da parte dei nostri.
> Oggi una cosa indegna, mentalmente fisicamente come gioco siamo stati disastrosi.
> Figura imbarazzante contro una squadra che per l'amilionesima volta fa 2 tiri e son due gol.
> MA è come stiamo giocando che crea immenso imbarazzo, non siamo neanche da 4 posto , non c'è una idea di gioco non c'è cattieria non c'è classe non c'è voglia.



Abbiamo fuori tutti i migliori giocatori di movimento nessuno escluso. Se potessimo vincerle tutte con le riserve...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ah la Zavorra Europa League per fare esperienza cit.. consumi di energie inutili lusso che non potevamo permettercelo.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Theo?che aspetta?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Basta leao BASTA


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao vattene, Leao vattene, Leao vattene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma togli quel indegno di Leao! Colombo sara anche scarso ma vedere un che ci mette ZERO impegno é insopportabile


----------



## Milanoide (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao svegliati ed usa il tuo talento sconfinato, su!


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Niang non lo avevamo venduto ???? perchè è in campo ??


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non segnano neanche se giocano per altri vent'anni.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

E niente, ogni anno ci pensiamo noi a far salvare il Genoa


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Parli di Kessié? Lo ha gia ammonito



al momento ammoniti romagnoli e castillejo


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ridatemi Niang


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fuori tutti i migliori giocatori di movimento nessuno escluso. Se potessimo vincerle tutte con le riserve...



3 li abbiamo fuori perchè qualcuno li sta tenendo fuori per PRECAUZIONE
non sapevo avessimo speranza come allenatore


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma un po' di fortuna a noi mai?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Si può togliere quella pippa al sugo di Leao? O deve stare in campo per diritto divino? Lo togli quel Balotelli degli anni 20 o no?



che cesso leao ragazzi... che cesso....

fa 1 partita da fenomeno e 5 da schifo. ma come si fa a fidarsi dii uno così in campo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma li vuoi fare i cambi o aspettiamo il terzo??


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao pessimo atteggiamento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Pioli vede cosa fa Leao? Si disinteressa totalmente del pallone per vagare in giro in pieno stile Balotelli


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma Theo?che aspetta?



se ha un'affaticamento muscolare, rischio di perderlo per ancora più tempo, tipo bennacer.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

L'ho già scritto che Leao è una ciofeca?


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Fisicamente siamo a pezzi eh


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2020)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Leao svegliati ed usa il tuo talento sconfinato, su!


Quale? Leao é forte per i giornali e per qualche giovane tifoso. Ha più talento Shomurodov.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto rigore per l'Inter e Napoli in 10


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2020)

questa era la partita di vincere non quella col Sassuolo... col Sassuolo si poteva pareggiare NON COL GENOVA CRISTO


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Veramente non siamo mai scesi in campo oggi.

Una delusione incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Fatemi capire domani si rischia di andare a -3 dalla Roma ? Pazzesco


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi si salvano solo Kessiè e Calabria
Leao e Romagnoli prestazioni da 0 in pagella


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

ecco rosso a insigne,rigore inter
possiamo spegnare adesso

complimenti a pioli


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Fisicamente siamo a pezzi eh



Vero, non si vince un contrasto e sulle palle contese arrivano sempre prima loro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Diaz?!?!?! Cambio secondo me pessimo. Contro una squadra come il Genoa non vedra palla.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Questo cesso di Destro. Il giocatore più scandaloso mai visto in Serie A. Si vergognassero


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

L'Inda ha vinto. Campionato finito...


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo in apnea


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Maran è il tizio di Saw maledetto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> 3 li abbiamo fuori perchè qualcuno li sta tenendo fuori per PRECAUZIONE
> non sapevo avessimo speranza come allenatore



Si ma quello che volevo dire è che è ridicolo disperarsi perché non asfaltiamo tutti con la squadra B. I gobbi senza lo stupratore portoghese = due punti e due pareggi con Benevengo e Scrotone, ricordiamolo.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Dicembre 2020)

Apposto,è finita la pacchia,torniamo con i piedi sotto terra


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maran è il tizio di Saw maledetto



Maledetto


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma togliere quell'ameba di Calhanoglu no?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Toglie Tonali?!?!?! Ma é pazzo?!
Ma che cambio da bambino di 12 anni é? Tonali era uno dei migliori. Intanto continuiamo con Leao e la turca


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2020)

ovviamente non era nemmeno quotato che contro di noi il genoa si sarebbe trasformato nel real di zidane


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

che goal si è mangiato il vichingo pure


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge a fil di palo diamine


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Noooooo Hauge


----------



## Milanoide (16 Dicembre 2020)

Usteria che cambio.
Si rischia di costringere Kessie ad una ammonizione da squalifica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Calhanoglu batte 90% dei nostri calci d'angolo con talmente poca potenza che non arrivano nemmeno al primo palo


----------



## UDG (16 Dicembre 2020)

Inter vince


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Saelemakers entrato MALISSIMO


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ecco rosso a insigne,rigore inter
> possiamo spegnare adesso
> 
> complimenti a pioli



ma che c'entra pioli?? diamoci una registrata.

siamo senza difensori e senza punte!!! che cavolo può fare pioli?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Inter vince



Brutto risultato se l'obiettivo è lo scudetto, ma buono se l'obiettivo è la Champions


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

che tonfo ragazzi


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Quella palla di Hauge...


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

quelli del genoa hanno i crampi....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ed ecco che iniziano i crampi inventati


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra pioli?? diamoci una registrata.
> 
> siamo senza difensori e senza punte!!! che cavolo può fare pioli?



lui li sta risparmiando per non rischiare altri infortuni
vincere oggi era fondamentale dopo domenica,invece lui non la pensa così


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come razzo battiamo i corner???


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

10 minuti...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma é cosi difficile battere un corner che non muore prima del primo palo? Io ne ero in grado nelle giovanili. Inspiegabile


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma quello che volevo dire è che è ridicolo disperarsi perché non asfaltiamo tutti con la squadra B. I gobbi senza lo stupratore portoghese = due punti e due pareggi con Benevengo e Scrotone, ricordiamolo.



Calma qui non si parla di asfaltare, qui non abbiamo fatto 2 passaggi di fila stasera.
Una roba immonda.


----------



## UDG (16 Dicembre 2020)

La juve ci vince e noi ci perdiamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Brutto risultato se l'obiettivo è lo scudetto, ma buono se l'obiettivo è la Champions



ma infatti grazie inter stasera. diamoci una inquadrata.
giochiamo con dei bambini in campo, questi cali non sono probabili. sono certi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kaluluuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Gooooooollllll

Kalulu*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sto avvelenato. Potevo accettare tutto, ma non perdere con il Genoa con doppietta di Destro. Non immaginate come sto.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

daiiiiiii


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kaluluuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Seeeeeereeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Kalulu!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Come strasser ahahahahahahahha


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> La juve ci vince e noi ci perdiamo


E certo, e una loro succursale. Stasera contro noi stanno sfoderando la miglior partita della stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Kalulu


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dai dai, si può fare! Bravo Kalulu!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2020)

Pieroooooooooo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Stavolta dobbiamo vincerla, stavolta dobbiamo VINCERLA


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooolllleeeeeeee


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mitico Inculu!


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Scusate ma Orsato ammonisce SOLO Leao e non Perin che blocca il pallone?!?!?!


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

da quando ha messo Leao centrale ha fatto più che in due partite sulla fascia,lo devono scrivere sul forum le persone e non lo fa lui


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso vediamo di non prendere ancora gol dio santo.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso ribaltiamola. Almeno una volta


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Pierre,


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma ogni gol che facciamo Orsato si arrabbia ed esce un cartellino?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dai sù, andiamo a vincere contro questi cessi morti


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque kalulu ha giocato bene a parte l'errore, oggi è sembrato nettamente superiore alla pippa intergalattica Romagnoli


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dai dai Kalulu


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu sembra Robinho


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Perchè ha ammonito Leao?


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

grande Pierino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Kalulu sembra Robinho



Robinho avrebbe colpito Perin


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

Destro è uscito giusto ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè ha ammonito Leao?



Perche se l'e presa con Perin che ha bloccato la palla. Leao voleva prendere il pallone per portarlo a centrocampo.

Orsato non ha ammonito Perin.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche se l'e presa con Perin che ha bloccato la palla. Leao voleva prendere il pallone per portarlo a centrocampo.
> 
> Orsato non ha ammonito Perin.



Ma dai, il solito Orsato


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Orsato ammonisce SOLO Leao e non Perin che blocca il pallone?!?!?!



Si è arrabbiato Orsato perché abbiamo segnato. Com'è il primo gol quando ha ammonito Kessie.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

si è fregato un minimo questa pippa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Che cane sto Perin, si vede che è passato dalle fogne di Torino, alzati


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

PaPerin simula come un cane, vergogna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Orsato come cavolo fa a fischiare fallo su Perin se e Perin a tuffarsi?


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

ci mancava solo il goal in rovesciata


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Per carità, occhio che questi non mollano. Per poco segnavano in rovesciata


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

non ho parole,completamente libero
meno male che è scarso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

La nostra difesa sui corner: Non difendere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

A gennaio servono due centrali non uno, due


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ci mancava l'eurogol di scamorza...


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma solo con noi fanno i fenomeni????


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2020)

cerchiamo di portare a casa almeno un pareggio, giusto per rosicchiare un punto al napoli, mantenere distanti lazio ed atalanta e sperare che domani giampy faccia il miracolo


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

vai a vedere il var cane


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cosa li passa per la testa a Diaz?! Che roba orrenda


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

dai battilo bene l'angolo


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia Diaz è entrato dormendo


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma i cartellini?


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Diaz dorme


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

In 3 che bloccano la punzione di Donnarumma. Orsato non ne ammonisce nemmeno uno


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

non ci credooooooo romagnoli la stoppa e scivola sul più bello


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma tira saeleeeeeee


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

poteva tirare al volo qua


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mi spiace ma in queste partite sporche si vede che siamo una squadra di giovanotti... In queste partite ci vuole gente con le palle. L'assenza di Ibra pesa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Se vabbè calabria, di gol del genere non ne fai due in una sera


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

cosa fai calabriaaaaaa


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Calha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma perche Calabria? PERCHE


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

'ffanbagno.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rimediato alla scarsa brillantezza ed alle assenze con due Maroni così!
Bravi!
Ma non avrei mai tirato fuori Rebic


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

se sento un'intervista di uno che dice un punto buono spacco il telecomando sulla tv


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che schifo di calci d'angolo battiamo...con Orsato non si vince MAI.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo buttato 4 punti in due partite. Se le premesse sono queste, domenica il Milan non sarà più primo in classifica.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Dicembre 2020)

Contro una squadra di serie c...


----------



## sion (16 Dicembre 2020)

altri 2 punti persi e recuperati dall inter..bene cosi..no ma tranquilli non serve mica ibra per battere genoa e parma


----------



## hiei87 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Considerando anche il calendario, si può considerare finita qui la nostra stagione. Tifare Milan è un'agonia.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ora possiamo ritornare con i piedi per terra?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tra romagnoli che scivola sul più bello e saele che non tira al volo, due occasioni enormi buttate


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto palo di Pignatone a Milano


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrosini: "Un grande Genoa"

una squadra da serie b con un ex giocatore in attacco che ci fa doppietta


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

sion ha scritto:


> altri 2 punti persi e recuperati dall inter..bene cosi..no ma tranquilli non serve mica ibra per battere genoa e parma



Il prossimo che fa proclami andrebbe multato. Non deve parlare più nessuno, NESSUNO.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

4 punti buttati contro due squadre che farebbero fatica in Serie B. Vergogna


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Destro che si guarda in giro, non preoccuparti che non ti ca*a nessuno caro


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Per come si era messa un buon punto.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2020)

Urge il rientro di Ibrahimovic per dare concretezza lì davanti e per ritrovare il modo di giocare di qualche settimana fa.
Stiamo pagando gli infortuni e i troppi impegni ravvicinati.
Bisogna tenere duro e pensare al quarto posto.
Prima o poi rientreranno anche Kjaer e Bennacer!


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ci sta fare più fatica del solito però Pioli stasera se l’è cercata. Castillejo e Leao esterni è anarchia pura, un suicidio tattico.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

X come é andata la partita é un punto d'oro


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

2 punti con Genoa e Parma.

Purtroppo la ristrettezza della rosa si sente eccome sul piano della condizione fisica. Aggiungiamoci che senza Kjaer la difesa è penosa e senza Ibra l'attacco è monco e questi sono i risultati. 

A gennaio bisogna intervenire.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

al novantesimo il turco inizia a giocare palla a terra

hauge e saelemakers hanno cambiato la squadra.
in panchina


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

Romagnoli 0
Chalanoglu 2
Leao 0

Gli altri voti dateli voi


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per come si era messa un buon punto.


Lo stiamo ripetendo un pò troppe volte però


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Il pareggio più meritato dei 4 pareggi in campionato. Il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto e siamo primi nonostante sei titolari out. Va benissimo così.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Buon punto per il quarto posto.
Peggior Milan della stagione in ogni caso, speriamo rientri qualcuno dall'infermeria.


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cosa pretendavate? Mah io non capisco certi tifosi.


----------



## Mika (16 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Considerando anche il calendario, si può considerare finita qui la nostra stagione. Tifare Milan è un'agonia.



Siamo in piena lotta Champions League e la nostra stagione è già finita. Mi sa che qui in molti pretendevano lo scudetto.

Abbiamo giocato senza: Theo, Ibra, Bennacer, Kjaer.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

2 punti tra Parma e Genoa, due delle peggiori squadre del campionato.
Purtroppo è un segnale preoccupante, tanti uomini fuori condizioni e troppi infortuni, con Kjaer questa partita si vinceva.
Sembra che anche Romagnoli si sia fatto male


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Qualcuno qua sul forum dovrebbe abbassere un po le ali e ricordarsi che il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto, non o scudetto


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ok stavolta non riesco a vedere nulla di positivo, questi sono due punti persi. Con il Genoa dovevamo vincere senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

vabbè accontentiamoci di essere stati campioni delle caldarroste..
Serve la Resurrezione per tornare a volare


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 4 punti buttati contro due squadre che farebbero fatica in Serie B. Vergogna



Ma vergogna cosa???? Dai...


----------



## Love (16 Dicembre 2020)

partita brutta brutta brutta...in partite del genere giocare senza kijaer theo bennacer e ibra non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo ripetendo un pò troppe volte però



Avevamo TUTTI i giocatori di movimento più forti fuori.

Lo ripeto ancora: la Ndranghetus senza lo stupratore portoghese: pareggi con Benevengo e Scrotone. Noi non avevamo fuori solo Ibra, ma pure tutti i più forti.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2020)

Con Kjaer non avremmo mai preso questi 4 gol..peccato


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci sta fare più fatica del solito però Pioli stasera se l’è cercata. Castillejo e Leao esterni è anarchia pura, un suicidio tattico.



Leao non doveva tornare in campo il secondo tempo, non ha vinto un contrasto in 90 minuti contro gente la metà di lui.


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2020)

Giusto pareggio


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

sion ha scritto:


> altri 2 punti persi e recuperati dall inter..bene cosi..no ma tranquilli non serve mica ibra per battere genoa e parma



ahahahahah ormai dovremmo conoscerci.

ma non è colpa di nessuno se ibra ha 40 anni e giocherà la metà delle partite. c'è poco da fare in campo va chi c'è e noi non abbiamo gran che....


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa pretendavate? Mah io non capisco certi tifosi.



Pretendevo, visti i molti proclami di scudetto di qua e scudetto di là, di vincere contro una squadra che ha perso le ultime cinque partite.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Altro pareggio inutile. Due gol vergognosi. Molto male Kalulu. Bravissimo Hauge, l'unico che si comporta intelligentemente con la palla tra i piedi.


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Siamo in piena lotta Champions League e la nostra stagione è già finita. Mi sa che qui in molti pretendevano lo scudetto.
> 
> Abbiamo giocato senza: Theo, Ibra, Bennacer, Kjaer.



Lascia perdere non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa pretendavate? Mah io non capisco certi tifosi.



vincere le partite abbordabili è chiedere troppo ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo ripetendo un pò troppe volte però



Ok, ma questa sera mancava mezza squadra titolare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahah ormai dovremmo conoscerci.
> 
> ma non è colpa di nessuno se ibra ha 40 anni e giocherà la metà delle partite. c'è poco da fare in campo va chi c'è e noi non abbiamo gran che....




Adesso quando rientrerà speriamo che le giochi quasi tutte. Ma il problema oggi era che oltre a lui mancavano tutti i giocatori di movimento più forti, l’ho già detto.


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

E' un problema di focus.

Se qualcuno di noi si lascia suggestionare e pensa allo Scudetto, è giusto essere sconfortati da questi due pareggi.

Ma se, come dovrebbe essere, il target è solo il quarto posto, non perdere sia contro Parma che stasera con queste difficoltà è un segnale molto interessante.

A patto che chi può farlo intervenga per correggere problemi che sono ormai strutturali:
2-2
3-3
2-2
2-2
Vi dicono qualcosa questi risultati?


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Siamo in piena lotta Champions League e la nostra stagione è già finita. Mi sa che qui in molti pretendevano lo scudetto.
> 
> Abbiamo giocato senza: Theo, Ibra, Bennacer, Kjaer.



Bravo,hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Partita difficile e giocata malino. Ma sempre solita determinazione e carattere. 

Alla fine è un punto guadagnato per come si era messa.

Siamo nella fase critica della stagione dove dobbiamo dimostrare maturità e non mollare.


----------



## Igor91 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kjaer, Bennacer, Theo, Rebic (che deve giocare a sinistra) e Goat fuori... Raga, la rosa quella è.....


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> vincere le partite abbordabili è chiedere troppo ?



Si in queste condizioni si. E serve pure chiederlo?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Urge il rientro di qualche titolare, dato che a Sassuolo mancherà anche Kessie. Oggi male, però potevi benissimo portarla a casa nel finale.


----------



## Manue (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non so, 
prendere 2 gol a partita non è un segno positivo. 

Partite come questa il gol non devi subirlo...e devi mettere fieno in cascina,
invece noi stiamo ronzando intorno...alla sconfitta. 

Non sono meravigliato dopotutto,
da quando non c’è Ibra se ci fate caso i nostri gol sono frutto di episodi o tiri da fermo,
tolto kjaer ecco i 2 gol a partita,
qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> vincere le partite abbordabili è chiedere troppo ?



Dovresti chiederlo a chi appena manca un cinque volte campione d’Europa non vince manco a Benevento e Crotone. Si, giocare senza tutti i giocatori più forti può esporre a partite del genere, è normale. Non siamo una squadra costruita con 700 milioni dove le riserve sarebbero titolari nel 95% dei club europei.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' un problema di focus.
> 
> Se qualcuno di noi si lascia suggestionare e pensa allo Scudetto, è giusto essere sconfortati da questi due pareggi.
> 
> ...



a me dicono che abbiamo 1 solo difensore adeguato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita difficile e giocata malino. Ma sempre solita determinazione e carattere.
> 
> Alla fine è un punto guadagnato per come si era messa.
> 
> Siamo nella fase critica della stagione dove dobbiamo dimostrare maturità e non mollare.




Spero che ora ti sia chiaro quanto a Gennaio necessitiamo di interventi sul mercato in difesa.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Considerando anche il calendario, si può considerare finita qui la nostra stagione. Tifare Milan è un'agonia.



Stiamo facendo una stagione che va al di la delle più rosee aspettative di TUTTI e tu parli di stagione finita????? Veramente mah...


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2020)

2 pareggi presi all'ultimi contro 2 squadre in zona retrocessione...direi che c'è ben poco da essere di buon umore


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vero che mancava qualcuno ma la penuria di gioco che si è vista non è giustificata.
E pure l'atteggiamento, ancora una volta superficiale.
Non c'è niente da fare , Zlatan non è solo leader tecnico me è anche leader mentale, è fondamentale.
Kjaer e lui sono imprescindibili.

Oggi è stata un'agonia vedere sta partita, solo nel finale qualcosa è andato leggermente meglio ma abbiam piu' rischiato di prenderlo che di farlo.

Non si puo' giocare senza Kjaer, Theo e Ibra.
Purtroppo il turco non ha leadership, scompare invece di trascinare, Leao tracheggia come sempre e non sta in piedi.

Rebic fuori ruolo (va messo subito di nuovo a sinistra dove fa i danni seri, nonostante ormai stasera si inventa un gol da Maradona) ma non difende non fa salire la squadra non lotta, spalle alla porta non sa e non ci vuole giocare.

Perchè la proprietà vuole buttare questa bellissima squadra ad ortiche?
Perchè non andare a prendere un buon sostituto per Ibra a Gennaio, anche un prestito secco un qualcosa santiddio.

Mustacchio è veramente così inguardabile ? il povero Kalulu non conosce le marcature da quel che ho visto, l'uomo non lo guarda nemmeno, sinceramente in marcatura stasera è stato dilettantesco a dir poco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Urge il rientro di qualche titolare, dato che a Sassuolo mancherà anche Kessie. Oggi male, però potevi benissimo portarla a casa nel finale.



Kessie non è stato ammonito.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Si in queste condizioni si. E serve pure chiederlo?



ho già detto come la penso,da domenica sera l'allenatore ha sbagliato tutto
spero non si azzardi a sorridere in tv,c'è da essere incazzati


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sono contento . Bravi i ragazzi che hanno ancora dimostrato di avere un grande cuore. Contento anche per quel figlio de pute di Destro che faceva il pirla dopo il secondo gol.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Dicembre 2020)

Peccato, si sente terribilmente l'assenza di Ibra davanti dove ormai segnamo solo per episodi ma anche quella di Kjaer dietro, Kalulu sul secondo gol si è fatto beffare

Comunque non sapete quanto mi irritano i commenti disfattisti, temo che alcuni tifosi ormai dopo anni di schifo abbiano preso il Milan come valvola di sfogo per la propria frustrazione personale


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2020)

4 punti in 3 giorni persi contro due retrocesse.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Così non va e non andiamo da nessuna parte.. nenmeno quarto posto secondo me.. Questa sappiamo e una stagione particolare per covid e frequenza di partite, quindi ritengo inammissibile non avere i ricambi in ruoli dove andiamo in giro con i ragazzini... in questo calciomercato di gennaio vedremo le vere ambizioni della società in questa stagione. 

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 6
Kalulu 5
Ronagnoli 7
Dalot 5
Kessie 6
Tonali 5
Castillejo 5
Calhanoglu 5
Leao 4
Rebic 4


----------



## neversayconte (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non si molla 1 centimetro. Cosi mi piace


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Urge il rientro di qualche titolare, dato che a Sassuolo mancherà anche Kessie. Oggi male, però potevi benissimo portarla a casa nel finale.



Non l’hanno ammonito


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me dicono che abbiamo 1 solo difensore adeguato



Eh, ruota tutto lì.

Perché siamo al 93% di azioni avversarie che finiscono in gol, quindi lì dietro c'è un guaio strutturale che tocca per forza le individualità.

I gol che subiamo, il modo in cui li subiamo, sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. E mi pare evidente anche di Paolo.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

Al primo gol di Destro mi sono liquefatto sul divano e manco ho esultato ai nostri goal.

Ok il miracolo con il Rio Ave, ma la nostra sfortuna è sesquipedale, altro che complessi di inferiorità.. abbiamo sifga,, non possiamo regalare 5 titolari a nessuno, peraltro i più forti... persino Theo nel pre-gara!!
Incredibile, come ho sempre detto nei post del mercato, non avere colmato nessuna lacuna: nemmeno una.

Questa squadra meritava di più, non me la sento di criticare nessuno, manco l'allenatore.
Non abbiamo centravanti a parte Ibra.
In difesa sta giocando un bambino e il capitone anche oggi è stato letteralmente indecente (a Pierre cosa gli vuoi dire...)... e sorvolo sul terzino sx di riserva, che non c'è.

Squadra, costruita da Elliott, coi piedi. Punto guadagnato quello di oggi.

Io non sono disfattista, sono realista.

E realisticamente, sfiga a parte, non potevamo pensare di giocare 38 partite con Ibra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Diaz è entrato dormendo



Per me é é entrato benissimo.
Un errore ma tantissime giocate.

Ha fatto un errore solo su un passaggio per Chala, ma io guarderei le 10 cose buone e non solo l’errore


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo segnato 4 gol nelle ultime 2 partite. Ma tutte con difensori. C'è qualcosa che non funziona la davanti.
Rebic Calha Saele Casti Leao non stanno avendo i numeri che speravamo in fase offensiva... E qualche gol di troppo subito...


----------



## markjordan (16 Dicembre 2020)

mancano i 4 di gran lunga + forti , andiamo avanti di tigna
chala fa le bizze , o si smuove o vada pure , oggi un 5 generoso
pioli cava rebic e lascia leao a lottare ? svegliaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Tre cose: 
- Leao non puo giocare in questo modo. Totalmente avulso dal gioco e desinteressato
- Romagnoli non da l'impressione di essere piu forte di Kalulu. Vorra dire qualcosa, no? Entrambi hanno causato un gol a testa con errori madornali.
- Calhanoglu deve allenarsi a battere i calci d'angolo. Non é possibile che 4-5 di questi si spengono prima di raggiungere il primo palo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

È bene ricordarsi che questo Milan non è da scudetto. Ci sono squadre più attrezzate di noi. Pensiamo a qualificarci per la CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo una stagione che va al di la delle più rosee aspettative di TUTTI e tu parli di stagione finita????? Veramente mah...



Ormai certi tifosi hanno una mentalità perdente purtroppo. Qua si pretende che con tutti i giocatori più forti fuori non si paghi nessuna conseguenza, altrimenti è “un’agonia”

Ho chiesto tante volte cosa dovrebbero dire i gobbi allora, che senza CR7 manco con le ultime in classifica vincono, ma nessuno mi ha risposto. Vorrei vedere l’Inda senza Lukaku, Skriniar, Barella e tutti i suoi giocatori più forti che farebbe.

Se gli infortuni ci daranno una tregua non dovremo temere nessuno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ho rivisto il Milan di Giampaolo


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque il Genoa ogni volta che si affacciava avanti dava l'impressione di segnare


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo svegliato i morti. 
Ad ogni modo non siamo nelle condizioni di regalare 5 titolari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Adesso quando rientrerà speriamo che le giochi quasi tutte. Ma il problema oggi era che oltre a lui mancavano tutti i giocatori di movimento più forti, l’ho già detto.



e lo puoi ripetere anche 50 volte, ma è una costante da anni perchè abbiamo la rosa corta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
non è sfiga. comunque andiamo avanti tornerà anche la condizione.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vero che mancava qualcuno ma la penuria di gioco che si è vista non è giustificata.
> E pure l'atteggiamento, ancora una volta superficiale.
> Non c'è niente da fare , Zlatan non è solo leader tecnico me è anche leader mentale, è fondamentale.
> Kjaer e lui sono imprescindibili.
> ...



Bravo, con Ibra in campo col piffero che Leao, Dalot e Chala pascolavano fino al novantesimo.

Stasera ci ha tenuto a galla Calabria, anche il Pres era un po’ stanco.

Cmq ragazzi dopo mezzo campionato giocato senza Ibra siamo primi per cui non lamentiamoci, i ragazzi stanno facendo il loro a gennaio la società deve fare la sua parte.


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ormai certi tifosi hanno una mentalità perdente purtroppo. Qua si pretende che con tutti i giocatori più forti fuori non si paghi nessuna conseguenza, altrimenti è “un’agonia”
> 
> Ho chiesto tante volte cosa dovrebbero dire i gobbi allora, che senza CR7 manco con le ultime in classifica vincono, ma nessuno mi ha risposto. Vorrei vedere l’Inda senza Lukaku, Skriniar, Barella e tutti i suoi giocatori più forti che farebbe.
> 
> Se gli infortuni ci daranno una tregua non dovremo temere nessuno.



Veramente, sembra che stiamo retrocedendo, ti passa anche la voglia di leggere e commentare.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera male male kalulu purtroppo, ma ci sta.
Pessimo casti, male leao, chala, dalot.
Bene i tre entrati, Diaz in pochi minuti ha fatto più di chala


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e lo puoi ripetere anche 50 volte, ma è una costante da anni perchè abbiamo la rosa corta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> non è sfiga. comunque andiamo avanti tornerà anche la condizione.



Che abbiamo la rosa corta è verissimo, specie in difesa, per cui sarebbe inequivocabilmente criminale non aprire i cordoni della borsa neanche a Gennaio per il reparto difensivo.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mi sono letto circa 60 pagine di schizofrenia.

Abbiamo mezza squadra azzerata, almeno 4 titolari inamovibili fuori, tra cui Ibrahimovic e Kjaer. Età media della squadra 15 anni. Gente che solo pochi mesi fa veniva schifata e ora osannata. Cerchiamo di darci un equilibrio. Se Kessie stasera prendeva un giallo , la prossima la giochiamo con Krunic titolare e 0 centrocampisti in panchina. Forse qualcuno non si rende ben conto.

Lasciamo passare questo periodo di flessione (più che normale) e vediamo come butta in futuro. Un tempo sullo 0-1 saremmo stati belli che fritti.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo una stagione che va al di la delle più rosee aspettative di TUTTI e tu parli di stagione finita????? Veramente mah...



La stagione è appena iniziata, non si può tirare a campare fino a maggio sull'onda di una serie positiva. Una squadra che non è capace di battere Parma e Genoa, che si fa fare due gol da Destro - Destro, per Dio!! -, che dipende in tutto e per tutto da un 40enne acciaccato, dove può andare? Semplicemente stanno venendo fuori i reali valori, come si temeva, e il valore del Milan è quello visto fino a marzo dell'anno scorso, non è che sono diventati tutti fenomeni dal giorno alla notte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Leao non doveva tornare in campo il secondo tempo, non ha vinto un contrasto in 90 minuti contro gente la metà di lui.



Ha praticamente messo in porta da solo Hauge con una giocata da fenomeno.
Se la mette nell’angolino é un fenomeno, il compagno la mette due centimetri fuori lo fuciliamo.

Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' un problema di focus.
> 
> Se qualcuno di noi si lascia suggestionare e pensa allo Scudetto, è giusto essere sconfortati da questi due pareggi.
> 
> ...



prendiamo una carretta di gol?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2020)

dovevamo fare 6 punti in queste 2 perchè erano squadrette..adesso ne arrivano 4 piu toste ed è li che poteva stare di perdere dei punti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Veramente sembra che stiamo retrocedendo, ti passa anche la voglia di leggere e commentare.



Ma davvero.

Se l’Inda fosse imbattuta da Marzo senza aver MAI schierato tutta la formazione titolare nella stessa partita e avendo avuto il giocatore più forte a disposizione solo per 6 partite su 12 gli stessi che adesso piagnucolano sarebbero lì a magnificare la grande Sfinter che non perde mai nonostante sia martoriata dagli infortuni.

Gli ultimi nove anni hanno “scolpito” un animo perdente in parte della tifoseria che sarà difficile da cancellare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dovevamo fare 6 punti in queste 2 perchè erano squadrette..



Come i sei punti dei gobbi con Benevengo e Scrotone, che però diventarono due perché mancava lo stupratore.

Ora Ibra dovrebbe rientrare quindi dovremmo anche essere più forti prossimamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2020)

per come si era messa, strappare 1 punto è oro colato. 

però male, alcuni indegni (leao su tutti, da prendere a sberle).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sono letto circa 60 pagine di schizofrenia.
> 
> Abbiamo mezza squadra azzerata, almeno 4 titolari inamovibili fuori, tra cui Ibahimovic e Kjaer. Età media della squadra 15 anni. Gente che solo pochi mesi fa veniva schifata e ora osannata. Cerchiamo di darci un equilibrio. Se Kessie stasera prendeva un giallo , la prossima la giochiamo con Krunic titolare e 0 centrocampisti in panchina. Forse qualcuno non si rende ben conto.
> 
> Lasciamo passare questo perdiodo di flessione (più che normale) e vediamo come butta in futuro. Un tempo sullo 0-1 saremmo stati belli che fritti.



Amen.


----------



## Mika (16 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La stagione è appena iniziata, non si può tirare a campare fino a maggio sull'onda di una serie positiva. Una squadra che non è capace di battere Parma e Genoa, che si fa fare due gol da Destro - Destro, per Dio!! -, che dipende in tutto e per tutto da un 40enne acciaccato, dove può andare? Semplicemente stanno venendo fuori i reali valori, come si temeva, e il valore del Milan è quello visto fino a marzo dell'anno scorso, non è che sono diventati tutti fenomeni dal giorno alla notte.



Non siamo attrezzati per lo scudetto. Non possiamo permetterci di giocare senza Ibra, Kjaer, Bennacer, Theo. Lo vuoi capire? Per rendere il massimo non devono mancare 3 di questi 4. Bennacer con Tonali ci metti la pezza ma se al contempo mancano sia Kjaer che Theo ovvio che si fa fatica. Fino a che è mancato solo Ibra si è retto bene. Ma togli Bennacer+Theo+Kjaer oltre ad Ibra hai perso praticamente tutta la spina dorsale tattica del Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La stagione è appena iniziata, non si può tirare a campare fino a maggio sull'onda di una serie positiva. Una squadra che non è capace di battere Parma e Genoa, che si fa fare due gol da Destro - Destro, per Dio!! -, che dipende in tutto e per tutto da un 40enne acciaccato, dove può andare? Semplicemente stanno venendo fuori i reali valori, come si temeva, e il valore del Milan è quello visto fino a marzo dell'anno scorso, non è che sono diventati tutti fenomeni dal giorno alla notte.



Però non diciamo cose palesemente inesatte. Non dipendiamo “in tutto e per tutto da un quarantenne acciaccato”. Abbiamo vinto tanto anche senza di lui.

Se però oltre a lui mancano Bennacer, Kjaer e Theo, cioè T U T T I i giocatori di movimento più forti è normale avere un periodo di flessione, sarebbe anormale il contrario. Altro che “veri valori”.

Togliamo alla Sfinter De Vrij Barella e Lukaku e vediamo cosa fanno?

Che veri valori e veri valori.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come i sei punti dei gobbi con Benevengo e Scrotone, che però diventarono due perché mancava lo stupratore.
> 
> Ora Ibra dovrebbe rientrare quindi dovremmo anche essere più forti prossimamente.



non fissarti con sta cosa della juve...loro vengono da 30 scudetti di fila anche senza Ronaldo e sono a pieno regime in champions...per noi è diverso...c'è la sensazione che se non ci fosse Ibra torneremmo se non al punto di partenza quasi..


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao non sbaglia i tacchetti ma i pattini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non siamo attrezzati per lo scudetto. Non possiamo permetterci di giocare senza Ibra, Kjaer, Bennacer, Theo. Lo vuoi capire? Per rendere il massimo non devono mancare 3 di questi 4. Bennacer con Tonali ci metti la pezza ma se al contempo mancano sia Kjaer che Theo ovvio che si fa fatica. Fino a che è mancato solo Ibra si è retto bene. Ma togli Bennacer+Theo+Kjaer oltre ad Ibra hai perso praticamente tutta la spina dorsale tattica del Milan.



Infatti il punto è questo. Coi titolari non siamo inferiori a nessuno in Italia, proprio a nessuno. Serve rimpolpare le alternative a Gennaio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2020)

Purtroppo senza Theo, Bennacer, Ibra e Kjaer perdiamo il 70% buono della pericolosità/solidità. Speriamo giri un po’ meglio con gli infortuni d’ora in avanti..siamo cmq primi con una squadra di sbarbatelli ragazzi keep calm che torna Zlatan.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vero che mancava qualcuno ma la penuria di gioco che si è vista non è giustificata.
> E pure l'atteggiamento, ancora una volta superficiale.
> Non c'è niente da fare , Zlatan non è solo leader tecnico me è anche leader mentale, è fondamentale.
> Kjaer e lui sono imprescindibili.
> ...



Non abbiamo vinto un contrasto.

L'ultima partita buona l'abbiamo fatta con la fiorentina dove la squadra era corta e con pochi passaggi verticali arrivavamo in porta.

Poi abbiamo cambiato inspiegabilmente atteggiamento ,oggi su rilancio lungo non abbiamo preso una seconda palla perché la squadra era spezzata in 2 non saliva nessuno tutti fermi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non fissarti con sta cosa della juve...loro vengono da 30 scudetti di fila anche senza Ronaldo e sono a pieno regime in champions...per noi è diverso...c'è la sensazione che se non ci fosse Ibra torneremmo se non al punto di partenza quasi..



Io ho la sensazione che senza Ibra, Theo, Bennacer e Kjaer torneremmo al punto di partenza o quasi, invece.


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Questo pareggio rispetto al verona e al parma vale oro per come abbiamo giocato, ci servono i titolari a tutti i costi ci sarà un motivo se li chiamano cosi. La squadra senza una vera prima punta non può più andare avanti, rebic non lo è e si vede , leao lo ha fatto solo con lo spezia ed è troppo acerbo per trascinare la squadra , poi mettiamoci le assenze fondamentali di ibra kajer e theo oltre ad ismael ed ecco che non si riesce a vincere sempre, io penso che i miracoli ed i jolly siano finiti, per la champions ci siamo ma lo scudo è difficile anche se io nemmeno ci ho mai creduto però questo campionato è strano. A metà gennaio voglio già in rosa 2 nuovi acquisti oltre al difensore anche una punta ci vuole e spero che la società lo capisca. 
tornando alla partita ok la ciorta del gol del 2 a 2 di kalulu ma non lo vedo pronto per fare il centrale , anche se sono fuori dal progetto visto che siamo in emergenza io avrei messo o musacchio o duarte che cmq sono centrali puri, poi per come stava giocando leao ha fatto peggio di rebic io avrei tolto il primo e non il secondo nelle ultime 2 partite non ho capito pioli sinceramente.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2020)

I segnali non sono buoni, e devo sforzarmi per non deprimermi.

Però, però, per Dio, siamo primi!

Ma chi l' avrebbe mai anche solo sognato?! NESSUNO!

Quindi amen, attendiamo tornino almeno Kjaer, Theo, Ibra e torniamo a fare i punti per arrivare nelle prime quattro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Al primo gol di Destro mi sono liquefatto sul divano e manco ho esultato ai nostri goal.
> 
> Ok il miracolo con il Rio Ave, ma la nostra sfortuna è sesquipedale, altro che complessi di inferiorità.. abbiamo sifga,, non possiamo regalare 5 titolari a nessuno, peraltro i più forti... persino Theo nel pre-gara!!
> Incredibile, come ho sempre detto nei post del mercato, non avere colmato nessuna lacuna: nemmeno una.
> ...



quando si vince la costruisce maldini e quando si perde elliot???


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La stagione è appena iniziata, non si può tirare a campare fino a maggio sull'onda di una serie positiva. Una squadra che non è capace di battere Parma e Genoa, che si fa fare due gol da Destro - Destro, per Dio!! -, che dipende in tutto e per tutto da un 40enne acciaccato, dove può andare? Semplicemente stanno venendo fuori i reali valori, come si temeva, e il valore del Milan è quello visto fino a marzo dell'anno scorso, non è che sono diventati tutti fenomeni dal giorno alla notte.



Fosse solo il 40enne...
Oggi mancavano 5 titolari. 
Leva 5 titolari all'inter e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' un problema di focus.
> 
> Se qualcuno di noi si lascia suggestionare e pensa allo Scudetto, è giusto essere sconfortati da questi due pareggi.
> 
> ...



Mi dicono che la rosa è lacunosa, perchè in ognuna di queste partite mancava un pilastro (Donnarumma, Romagnoli per quanto non mi piaccia, Kjaer, persino Gabbia).
La rosa è allestita malissimo, grave non aver comprato centrale pronto per giocare (Rudiger su tutti, anche se non piace a molti), cc di riserva (non so perchè non andasse bene Baka, ma uno Schiattarella o un Kucka magari era possibile per i rabbini).. sul vice-ibra velo pietoso... giochiamo con Rebic e Leao davanti... pietà


----------



## Lambro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Io sfido chiunque che si ritiene positivo dopo queste 2 partite a rivedersele, con serenità senza l'emotività negativa/positiva di una partita in diretta.
Io oggi fino all'80esimo non ho visto 2 passaggi di fila verticali, non lo dico per dire lo dico perchè non sono stati mai fatti.
Una roba immonda il numero incredibile di errori di passaggio.
Senza contare che loro arrivavano 9 volte su 10 prima.
Sempre prima.
Tantissimi falli, Romagnoli ancora una volta l'ennesima volta indegno della fascia che porta, lentissimo lo batterebbe in velocità pure Crouch ora ma poi si incarta si impasticcia è praticamente sempre colpevole su tutti i gol.
Se non lo sbolognano quest'estate allora sono io che di calcio non ne capisco nulla.

Dobbiamo osannare i ragazzi dopo queste partite? ma stiamo scherzando spero.
Neanche demolirli per carità, i commenti sono emotivi si sa, però venire umiliati da Destro , Destro, Destro, ma poi in quel modo senza marcarlo praticamente, è na roba immonda.

Io ringrazio i ragazzi per quello che stanno facendo, bene o male siamo ancora imbattuti in campionato, ma certo è che da domenica qualcosa dovrà tornare a posto perchè ora arrivano due test molto molto seri.
Se li giochi così porti a casa 1 punto se va bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

É la prima partita da dicembre scorso che non meritiamo di vincere e non abbiamo vinto.

Dopo una cavalcata di 50 partite dominate, né pareggiamo meritatamente una ed é giá dramma.

Non é un buon pareggio, perché il Genoa va battuto, ma il risultato é giusto e me lo tengo senza recriminazioni.

Aspetto di recuperare tanti giocatori chiave (Kjaer, Theo, Benna, Ibra) per vedere la squadra tornare a volare.
Con loro i vari Rebic, Leao, Saelaemakers, Diaz, Hauge & C possono tornare a fare il ruolo loro e completare la squadra e non trascinarla.

Ci siamo e ci saremo. Forza ragazzi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendiamo una carretta di gol?



Eh sì, il problema è strutturale a livello difensivo perché prendiamo troppi gol in percentuale alle azioni avversarie, e se non vinciamo facciamo comunque almeno due gol!

Il punto è che noi non prendiamo quasi mai gol perché siamo schierati malissimo di squadra o perché ci siamo disuniti come reparto o perché ci hanno schiacciato e messo sotto pressione, ma perché puntualmente ci prendono il tempo o saltano più in alto o arrivano prima o facciamo una fesseria.

Se ci buttassero dentro 15 palle a partita e prendessimo 2 gol, direi okay, abbiamo liberato le altre 13.
Ma poiché tra Verona, Roma, Parma e Genoa credo che la percentuale sia inversa, ovvero 13 gol presi su 15 occasioni avversarie, allora mi pongo il quesito.

E poiché il modo in cui prendiamo quei gol lo vediamo tutti, per me lì abbiamo il problema strutturale più serio (non l'unico).


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando si vince la costruisce maldini e quando si perde elliot???



No no, non ci sto a questa provocazione gratuita.
Io non sono schizofrenico, a differenza di molti sul forum (non dico te sia chiaro).

Io ho sempre detto che la squadra è stata allestita meglio che si potesse, nonostante Elliott.
Ho sempre condiviso la linea di utenti come AC MILAN, cioè Elliott se fosse meglio per lei ci farebbe retrocedere.

Non ho nulla contro squadra, allenatore e Maldini, che hanno fatto il massimo.
Più di così che devo dire?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É la prima partita da dicembre scorso che non meritiamo di vincere e non abbiamo vinto.



Corretto, nei pareggi precedenti mi sentivo sfortunato o derubato, stasera quello che è arrivato è giusto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fosse solo il 40enne...
> Oggi mancavano 5 titolari.
> Leva 5 titolari all'inter e poi ne riparliamo.



Se l’Inda fosse nella nostra condizione di imbattuta pur non avendo, da inizio campionato. mai giocato con tutta la formazione titolare, e pur avendo nelle ultime partite giocato con mezza squadra titolare fuori sentiresti innumerevoli peana al ritorno della Grande Sfinter.

Se il Milan non batte squadre più scarse pur mancandogli letteralmente ogni giocatore decisivo allora “siamo tornati il Giannino”.


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando si vince la costruisce maldini e quando si perde elliot???



Hai ragione Maldini out.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> No no, non ci sto a questa provocazione gratuita.
> Io non sono schizofrenico, a differenza di molti sul forum (non dico te sia chiaro).
> 
> Io ho sempre detto che la squadra è stata allestita meglio che si potesse, nonostante Elliott.
> ...



E io condivido in toto. Maldini ha fatto l’impossibile coi mezzi datigli a disposizione. A Gennaio toccherà ad Idiott aprire quel portafoglio più sigillato della passera delle suore dell’Abbazia di Port-Royal.


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2020)

A mente fredda, vorrei vedere una partita delle melme senza De Vrji, Barella, Hakimi, Lukaku. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere quanto sono ridicoli.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Dicembre 2020)

Bisogna aggiungere che ora le squadre si preparano bene a giocare contro il Milan mentre prima ce la giocavamo con squadre medio-basse,per questo ora la rosa va ampliata nel migliore dei modi


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se l’Inda fosse nella nostra condizione di imbattuta pur non avendo, da inizio campionato. mai giocato con tutta la formazione titolare, e pur avendo nelle ultime partite giocato con mezza squadra titolare fuori sentiresti innumerevoli peana al ritorno della Grande Sfinter.
> 
> Se il Milan non batte squadre più scarse pur mancandogli letteralmente ogni giocatore decisivo allora “siamo tornati il Giannino”.



Ci sta girando male.
Io vorrei ora come ora solo avere la rosa al completo. 
Di positivo in queste due partite c'è il carattere e non è poco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> A mente fredda, vorrei vedere una partita delle melme senza De Vrji, Barella, Hakimi, Lukaku. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere quanto sono ridicoli.



Basta che manchi Lukaku che non ne vincono mezza o quasi.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La stagione è appena iniziata, non si può tirare a campare fino a maggio sull'onda di una serie positiva. Una squadra che non è capace di battere Parma e Genoa, che si fa fare due gol da Destro - Destro, per Dio!! -, che dipende in tutto e per tutto da un 40enne acciaccato, dove può andare? Semplicemente stanno venendo fuori i reali valori, come si temeva, e il valore del Milan è quello visto fino a marzo dell'anno scorso, non è che sono diventati tutti fenomeni dal giorno alla notte.



Si ve bene hai ragione....cioè al posto di dire grazie x quello che hanno fatto finora e che comunque faranno ancora nonostante quello che dici tu...se non ti ricordi giocavamo senza 5 titolari


----------



## markjordan (16 Dicembre 2020)

parliamo di cose serie
ma rebic stava male ? non mi spiego lui fuori invece di leao
e poi le ripartenze alla montella con squadra lunghissima , x sopperire a ibra out ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

oggi 1 punto guadagnato, a differenza dei 2 persi col Parma. La prima vera brutta partita da inizio stagione. Ci sta, non siamo il Bayern, e avevamo fuori Ibra-Bennacer-Kjaer-Theo e Gabbia. Non mi preoccupo troppo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> A mente fredda, vorrei vedere una partita delle melme senza De Vrji, Barella, Hakimi, Lukaku. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere quanto sono ridicoli.



Ecco appunto .
A me basterebbe vederli un mese senza quell'animale che hanno davanti.


----------



## vannu994 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo primi senza aver mai giocato una partita con l’11 titolare, con una squadra che è stat progettata per tutto fuorché per vincere lo scudetto. Lasciamo stare i ragazzi che non perdono una partita da una vita, torna zlatan la prossima e speriamo che gli infortuni ci lascino in pace per un po’... mi sembra interfans mamma mia, va bene sognare, ma nella vita in primis bisogna essere realisti. Pensiamo che siamo davanti a chi spende il triplo di noi e che ha come unico obiettivo vincere campionato o champions. Godiamocela, sosteniamo i ragazzi e a fine campionato raccoglieremo i frutti di quanto seminato! Forza Milan!


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> A mente fredda, vorrei vedere una partita delle melme senza De Vrji, Barella, Hakimi, Lukaku. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere quanto sono ridicoli.



Appunto.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E io condivido in toto. Maldini ha fatto l’impossibile coi mezzi datigli a disposizione. A Gennaio toccherà ad Idiott aprire quel portafoglio più sigillato della passera delle suore dell’Abbazia di Port-Royal.



Tu sei molto più ottimista di me, io ho sempre pensato al quarto posto come un miracolo, ma per il resto siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.
Pazzesco ciò che abbiamo visto: abbiamo ottenuto buoni risultati senza difensori schierando Kalulu, con Krunic secondo cambio di cc, Colombo vice-Ibra, Rebic e Leao fuori ruolo... 

Pazzesco ciò che ha fatto Elliott, sembra che lo vediamo in pochi.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dovresti chiederlo a chi appena manca un cinque volte campione d’Europa non vince manco a Benevento e Crotone. Si, giocare senza tutti i giocatori più forti può esporre a partite del genere, è normale. Non siamo una squadra costruita con 700 milioni dove le riserve sarebbero titolari nel 95% dei club europei.



qui dentro fino a ieri si diceva che il genoa fosse un aborto di squadra e si potesse vincere anche senza dei titolari,ora come mai leggo gente CONTENTA del pari ?
mi piacerebbe avere una telecamera per vedere se Ibra sia contento di quanto visto
pure al genoa mancano dei titolari,per la cronaca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sta girando male.
> Io vorrei ora come ora solo avere la rosa al completo.
> Di positivo in queste due partite c'è il carattere e non è poco.



No, il carattere in queste condizioni è TUTTO. Questo era il Milan B in pratica, eppure abbiamo offerto grande carattere. Coi titolari e un po’ di tregua dagli infortuni non dovremo temere davvero nessuno.

Ora però la palla passa al rabbino, che davvero non potrà permettersi di tenere sigillato il portafoglio anche a Gennaio. Servono rinforzi in difesa, quella è la priorità assoluta.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente messo in porta da solo Hauge con una giocata da fenomeno.
> Se la mette nell’angolino é un fenomeno, il compagno la mette due centimetri fuori lo fuciliamo.
> 
> Sic transit gloria mundi



Dai leao con romagnoli sono stati nettamente i peggiori in campo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

sui due gol subiti due errori individuali di Romagnoli che sta a due metri dal difensore e kalulu sul secondo. Si poteva fare molto meglio. Speriamo il danese torni presto


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mi dicono che la rosa è lacunosa, perchè in ognuna di queste partite mancava un pilastro (Donnarumma, Romagnoli per quanto non mi piaccia, Kjaer, persino Gabbia).
> La rosa è allestita malissimo, grave non aver comprato centrale pronto per giocare (Rudiger su tutti, anche se non piace a molti), cc di riserva (non so perchè non andasse bene Baka, ma uno Schiattarella o un Kucka magari era possibile per i rabbini).. sul vice-ibra velo pietoso... giochiamo con Rebic e Leao davanti... pietà



Sicuramente siamo corti ed improvvisati come organico in ottica di Scudetto o cose del genere, ma il problema è come ricorda Paolo che non siamo affatto e non possiamo essere costruiti per il vertice del campionato.

Ripeto, è sempre tutto relativo.
Siamo una rosa lacunosa per vincere? Certo.
Siamo una rosa con dei limiti ma comunque simili alle altre candidate per il quarto posto? Per me sì.

E se la rosa è così lacunosa e siamo lo stesso primi, forse dobbiamo essere contenti di essere dove siamo da imbattuti, no?


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2020)

L'unica cosa che non manderò giù, è il fatto di aver perso 4 punti in 3 giorni con 2 retrocesse.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> qui dentro fino a ieri si diceva che il genoa fosse un aborto di squadra e si potesse vincere anche senza dei titolari,ora come mai leggo gente CONTENTA del pari ?
> pure al genova mancano dei titolari,per la cronaca



A noi mancavano tutti quelli più forti (perlomeno nei giocatori di movimento), se permetti è una discriminante non da poco. Non sono contento del pari ma non sono nemmeno così folle da pensare di poterle vincere tutte senza tutti i più forti.

Nemmeno il Milan di Ancelotti passeggiava se mancavano contemporaneamente Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo e Shevchenko. Ed era un Milan di decisamente altra caratura.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente siamo corti ed improvvisati come organico in ottica di Scudetto o cose del genere, ma il problema è come ricorda Paolo che non siamo affatto e non possiamo essere costruiti per il vertice del campionato.
> 
> Ripeto, è sempre tutto relativo.
> Siamo una rosa lacunosa per vincere? Certo.
> ...



Si, io sono contento.
Ma fino ad un certo punto.
Avrei preferito avere perso due partite, ma avere una rosa in cui so che abbiamo un centrale di riserva affidabile e un cc che può dare il cambio ai titolari e Tonali etc
Cioè, io non pretendevo, come tanti, la luna, ma un minimo di sforzo in più. Tutto qua.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente siamo corti ed improvvisati come organico in ottica di Scudetto o cose del genere, ma il problema è come ricorda Paolo che non siamo affatto e non possiamo essere costruiti per il vertice del campionato.
> 
> Ripeto, è sempre tutto relativo.
> Siamo una rosa lacunosa per vincere? Certo.
> ...



Nessuna di quelle lacune però sono irrisolvibili a Gennaio, comunque. Specie in difesa che è il reparto più critico. Con Romagnoli non si può C A T E G O R I C A M E N T E andare avanti. È ai livelli di Kalulu con cinque anni in più, non scherziamo nemmeno.



JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si, io sono contento.
> Ma fino ad un certo punto.
> Avrei preferito avere perso due partite, ma avere una rosa in cui so che abbiamo un centrale di riserva affidabile e un cc che può dare il cambio ai titolari e Tonali etc
> Cioè, io non pretendevo, come tanti, la luna, ma un minimo di sforzo in più. Tutto qua.



Il punto infatti è questo. Siamo vittime di una proprietà senza ambizioni che non vuole fare nemmeno il minimo sforzo. La dirigenza ha fatto un capolavoro, ha mezzi economici da Fiorentina in mano, ragazzi.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma 6,5 ci salva dalla figuraccia
Calabria 7 unica nota positiva
Romagnoli 5 imbarazzante 
Kalulu 6 per il gol ma il secondo gol di Destro è colpa sua
Dalot 4,5 malissimo
Kessie 6,5 meno male che c'è
Tonali 6 compitino
Leao 4 altro Balotelli, malissimo
Calhanoglu 6 mi sa che sta tornando ad essere il Calhanoglu che non vogliamo ricordare
Castillejo 6,5 buona partita
Rebic 3 una vergogna calcistica 

Saelemaekers 6
Hauge 6
Diaz 6,5


Pioli 4 vergognoso


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non l’hanno ammonito



Ho preso una svista vista l’incacchiatura


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, il carattere in queste condizioni è TUTTO. Questo era il Milan B in pratica, eppure abbiamo offerto grande carattere. Coi titolari e un po’ di tregua dagli infortuni non dovremo temere davvero nessuno.
> 
> Ora però la palla passa al rabbino, che davvero non potrà permettersi di tenere sigillato il portafoglio anche a Gennaio. Servono rinforzi in difesa, quella è la priorità assoluta.



Mentalmente e qualitativamente siamo cresciuti tantissimo ma non possiamo regalare agli avversari 4 titolari, 4 titolari del calibro di : theo, kjaer, benna, ibra .
E se è vero che benna ha almeno un sostituto gli altri tre assolutamente no.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me é é entrato benissimo.
> Un errore ma tantissime giocate.
> 
> Ha fatto un errore solo su un passaggio per Chala, ma io guarderei le 10 cose buone e non solo l’errore


Sarà... io l'ho visto moscio moscio. Sei primo in classifica e stai perdendo contro degli scappati di casa agli ultimi posti: ma un pò di agonismo? 1/3 di quello che mettono sempre Ibra o Theo basterebbe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mentalmente e qualitativamente siamo cresciuti tantissimo ma non possiamo regalare agli avversari 4 titolari, 4 titolari del calibro di : theo, kjaer, benna, ibra .
> E se è vero che benna ha almeno un sostituto gli altri tre assolutamente no.



È esattamente così. Ma non siamo solo noi ad essere messi così, l’Inda se mancano De Vrij, Barella e Lukaku chi ha come alternative allo stesso livello? Può “permettersi” di non avere quei tre? Assolutamente no (rimarrebbe fuori anche dalle prime quattro).

Abbiamo semplicemente bisogno che gli infortuni ci diano una tregua, siamo la squadra più giovane d’Europa e abbiamo più acciacchi di un ospizio, il problema è quello.



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5 ci salva dalla figuraccia
> Calabria 7 unica nota positiva
> Romagnoli 5 imbarazzante
> Kalulu 6 per il gol ma il secondo gol di Destro è colpa sua
> ...



Che cosa avrebbe fatto la romagnola per meritare addirittura un 5? Cala, cala. Un 4 è già generosissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5 ci salva dalla figuraccia
> Calabria 7 unica nota positiva
> Romagnoli 5 imbarazzante
> Kalulu 6 per il gol ma il secondo gol di Destro è colpa sua
> ...



Castillejo una sciagura di tempi calcistici persi.
Tonali ha fatto più che il compitino.

Per me hanno giocato malissimo gli esterni, tutti .


----------



## The P (16 Dicembre 2020)

siamo bolliti. A gennaio servono 3 rinforzi, uno per reparto, come i 2 dello scorso anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> siamo bolliti. A gennaio servono 3 rinforzi, uno per reparto, come i 2 dello scorso anno.



E non prenderli sarebbe una inequivocabile dichiarazione di guerra e mancanza di rispetto verso club, giocatori attuali (che meritano di poter avere ambizioni) e tifoseria.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A noi mancavano tutti quelli più forti (perlomeno nei giocatori di movimento), se permetti è una discriminante non da poco. Non sono contento del pari ma non sono nemmeno così folle da pensare di poterle vincere tutte senza tutti i più forti.
> 
> Nemmeno il Milan di Ancelotti passeggiava se mancavano contemporaneamente Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo e Shevchenko. Ed era un Milan di decisamente altra caratura.



l'allenatore ha sbagliato convocazioni,formazioni e cambi per me.
Kessie non si regge in piedi,Saelemakers è un titolare e non può andare in panchina,Rebic continua a steccare al centro e lo ripropone nel ruolo

tu eri il primo a credere allo scudetto,tanto da sacrificare l'europa league.
come pensi di giocartela se arrivi a Natale sotto ?
con il mercato che NON FARANNO ?
solo il primato può spingere la proprietà a sacrifici economici

poi se l'obiettivo è far più punti di altre stagioni nel grone di andata e riuscire ad arrivare al quarto posto,allora come non detto va tutto bene


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuna di quelle lacune però sono irrisolvibili a Gennaio, comunque. Specie in difesa che è il reparto più critico. Con Romagnoli non si può C A T E G O R I C A M E N T E andare avanti. È ai livelli di Kalulu con cinque anni in più, non scherziamo nemmeno.



Indubbio, è il mio tormentone della serata, ma è lo stesso Maldini che già a settembre ha provato in tutti i modi a prendere sto benedetto centrale fisico e moderno, e sicuramente sarà la sua priorità tra 20 giorni.

Tu poi ne fai un fatto di soldi e disponibilità di Elliott ed io non sono proprio d'accordo, perché è dimostrato che se c'è la possibilità di fare un investimento intelligente la società non si è mai tirata indietro.
Chiaro che se chiedi Koulibaly o Skriniar e poiché non te li prendono attacchi la dirigenza, allora partiamo da due visuali proprio inconciliabili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tu sei molto più ottimista di me, io ho sempre pensato al quarto posto come un miracolo, ma per il resto siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.
> Pazzesco ciò che abbiamo visto: abbiamo ottenuto buoni risultati senza difensori schierando Kalulu, con Krunic secondo cambio di cc, Colombo vice-Ibra, Rebic e Leao fuori ruolo...
> 
> Pazzesco ciò che ha fatto Elliott, sembra che lo vediamo in pochi.



Elliott sotto certi aspetti è peggio dell’ultimo Berlusconi. Berlusconi aveva un dirigente totalmente incompetente, noi abbiamo la fortuna di avere dei dirigenti molto capaci ai quali basta davvero poco per fare bene, ma Elio non vuole dargli nemmeno quel poco, più loro fanno bene con poche risorse, più le risorse a loro disposizione calano. La mancanza di generosità di questa proprietà è davvero indegna di questo club.

Ora li aspetto al varco a Gennaio, sistemare minimo la difesa (altrove ci arrangiamo, anche se siamo abbastanza corti pure a centrocampo e in attacco) è assolutamente, categoricamente, improrogabilmente, imperativo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non siamo attrezzati per lo scudetto. Non possiamo permetterci di giocare senza Ibra, Kjaer, Bennacer, Theo. Lo vuoi capire? Per rendere il massimo non devono mancare 3 di questi 4. Bennacer con Tonali ci metti la pezza ma se al contempo mancano sia Kjaer che Theo ovvio che si fa fatica. Fino a che è mancato solo Ibra si è retto bene. Ma togli Bennacer+Theo+Kjaer oltre ad Ibra hai perso praticamente tutta la spina dorsale tattica del Milan.



Che non siamo attrezzati per lo scudetto non sono certo io che devo capirlo 
Comunque gli infortuni fanno parte dei campionati. Nel caso di Ibra, poi, non solo era preventivabile, ma era anche la normalità. In molti a settembre prevedevano una stagione da 5°-6° posto proprio perchè la rosa non è abbastanza profonda, e tutto sommato non si può dare la colpa a nessuno, se non al massimo alla proprietà che non mette una lira.
Io non me la prendo nemmeno, constato tristemente che il valore della nostra rosa è questo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Indubbio, è il mio tormentone della serata, ma è lo stesso Maldini che già a settembre ha provato in tutti i modi a prendere sto benedetto centrale fisico e moderno, e sicuramente sarà la sua priorità tra 20 giorni.
> 
> Tu poi ne fai un fatto di soldi e disponibilità di Elliott ed io non sono proprio d'accordo, perché è dimostrato che se c'è la possibilità di fare un investimento intelligente la società non si è mai tirata indietro.
> Chiaro che se chiedi Koulibaly o Skriniar e poiché non te li prendono attacchi la dirigenza, allora partiamo da due visuali proprio inconciliabili.



Mi accontento di un Ajer. È chiedere troppo? P.s: mai attaccato la dirigenza, solo la proprietà. La dirigenza sta facendo miracoli coi mezzi infimi a disposizione.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma 6,5 fa il massimo
Calabria 7 bravo davide, crescita esponenziale
Dalot 5 nulla da dirgli, semplicemente a sinistra perde la fase di spinta, incolpevole
Kalulu 5 stuprato sul secondo gol, diversi errori, bravissimo a non abbattersi mai.. ha personalità e doti tecniche/atletiche, lo terrei ancora in squadra
Romagnoli 4 il peggiore.. anticipa prendendo il giallo quando non serve.. concede metri sul primo gol... scivola due volte in area su angolo.. boh, è fondamentale al momento, eppure è veramente scarso..
Kessie 6,5 monumentale
Tonali 6,5 ci mette la garra e anche qualche buona idea
Chala 5,5 ectoplasmatico.. scivola sempre... gli darei 8 mln
Casti 6 gli dò la sufficienza perchè gioca al suo massimo.. e infatti non premia mai la sovrapposizione del terzino
Saele 6,5 imprescindibile
Diaz 5 testa bassa, perde troppe palle
Hauge 6 torna in area e difendere, mette buoni palloni, sfiora il gol.. oggi bene
Rebic s.v. sbaglia un gol pazzesco dopo una grande azione personale, ma non può e non deve giocare centravanti
Leao 4 boh, forse si farà. forse.. come chala scivola sempre...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'allenatore ha sbagliato convocazioni,formazioni e cambi per me.
> Kessie non si regge in piedi,Saelemakers è un titolare e non può andare in panchina,Rebic continua a steccare al centro e lo ripropone nel ruolo
> 
> tu eri il primo a credere allo scudetto,tanto da sacrificare l'europa league.
> ...



Se non faranno mercato saremo tagliati fuori, ma sarebbe una decisione più criminale del mancato arrivo di Tevez nel Gennaio 2012 e dello smantellamento della medesima estate. Sarebbe una dichiarazione di guerra totale verso il club, verso i tifosi e verso i giocatori stessi (ai quali verrebbe detto “impegnatevi quanto volete ma mai vi daremo la possibilità di sognare davvero”).

Non credo arriveranno a non fare mercato in queste condizioni, posso immaginare un non mercato a centrocampo e in attacco ma non in difesa, sarebbe davvero imperdonabile. Totalmente imperdonabile.


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi accontento di un Ajer. È chiedere troppo? P.s: mai attaccato la dirigenza, solo la proprietà. La dirigenza sta facendo miracoli coi mezzi infimi a disposizione.



Sì chiaro, ho mischiato i termini 

Eh, secondo me Ajer, Fofana e soci non sono arrivati perché altri offrivano di più (Leicester) o la società di appartenenza non ha voluto cedere o ha provato a spennarci, non perché Elliott non ha cacciato i soldi.

Magari mi sbaglio, ma se il Celtic domani dicesse "okay, a 15 milioni Ajer è vostro", per me il ragazzo sarebbe già rossonero. Se invece chiedono 30 milioni, giusto lasciarlo dov'è.

Vediamo, di sicuro il nostro appeal in questi 4 mesi è aumentato, quindi le opere di convincimento saranno un po' meno ardue.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non faranno mercato saremo tagliati fuori, ma sarebbe una decisione più criminale del mancato arrivo di Tevez nel Gennaio 2012 e dello smantellamento della medesima estate. Sarebbe una dichiarazione di guerra totale verso il club, verso i tifosi e verso i giocatori stessi (ai quali verrebbe detto “impegnatevi quanto volete ma mai vi daremo la possibilità di sognare davvero”).
> 
> Non credo arriveranno a non fare mercato in queste condizioni, posso immaginare un non mercato a centrocampo e in attacco ma non in difesa, sarebbe davvero imperdonabile. Totalmente imperdonabile.



io parlo di mercato serio (almeno tre giocatori importanti)
per questo mi arrabbio oggi,fino a domenica speravo che oggi avremmo recuperato punti
sono convintissimo che se crolli in classifica sentirò di nuovo dichiarazioni TERRIBILI come "la società ci ha chiesto di far più punti della scorsa stagione" e sorrisetti alle telecamere di gente che si accontenta di un piazzamento champions per demerito laziale o bergamasco


----------



## davoreb (16 Dicembre 2020)

Leao è veramente ridicolo senza Ibra in campo sembra perso, speravo in lui come vice Ibra ma sembra veramente inadeguato.

Penso sia importante prendere qualcuno che può fare quel ruolo, comunque avrei preferito mettere rebic a sinistra e leao punta.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fosse solo il 40enne...
> Oggi mancavano 5 titolari.
> Leva 5 titolari all'inter e poi ne riparliamo.


Non è solo un problema di titolari, ma di atteggiamento tattico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì chiaro, ho mischiato i termini
> 
> Eh, secondo me Ajer, Fofana e soci non sono arrivati perché altri offrivano di più (Leicester) o la società di appartenenza non ha voluto cedere o ha provato a spennarci, non perché Elliott non ha cacciato i soldi.
> 
> ...



Però bisogna anche aver chiare le priorità. Se un difensore SERVE assolutamente devi anche essere disposto a cedere sul prezzo, non puoi sempre pretendere di fare il mercato rionale del pesce. Sennó subordini SEMPRE le necessità tecniche a quelle economiche. E non paga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io parlo di mercato serio
> per questo mi arrabbio oggi,fino a domenica speravo che oggi avremmo recuperato punti
> sono convintissimo che se crolli in classifica sentirò di nuovo dichiarazioni TERRIBILI come "la società ci ha chiesto di far più punti della scorsa stagione" e sorrisetti alle telecamere di gente che si accontenta di un piazzamento champions per demerito laziale o bergamasco



Ora se rientrerà Ibra per me ci sono ottime possibilità di riprendere il filo del discorso interrotto col Parma, ma che a Gennaio serva un mercato decente almeno in difesa è fuori discussione.


----------



## Wetter (16 Dicembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non siamo attrezzati per lo scudetto. Non possiamo permetterci di giocare senza Ibra, Kjaer, Bennacer, Theo. Lo vuoi capire? Per rendere il massimo non devono mancare 3 di questi 4. Bennacer con Tonali ci metti la pezza ma se al contempo mancano sia Kjaer che Theo ovvio che si fa fatica. Fino a che è mancato solo Ibra si è retto bene. Ma togli Bennacer+Theo+Kjaer oltre ad Ibra hai perso praticamente tutta la spina dorsale tattica del Milan.



90 minuti di applausi, il punto è proprio questo.
38 Giornate sono moltissime, e solitamente è sempre la più attrezzata, la squadra con la panchina più lunga a vincere e perchè no, anche la meno sfigata con gli infortuni.
Oramai sono diverse partite che giochiamo con una formazione rimaneggiata, sarebbe interessante sapere quante partite abbiamo fatto con l'11 titolare da inizio anno; io dico non più di 2-3 partite sulle 21 partite ufficiali giocate. Rebic avrà giocato si e no 2-3 partite a sinistra e forse 1 con Ibra al suo fianco. Stiamo giocando con una riserva di 20 anni centrale di difesa, riserva di un giocatore che è a sua volta riserva (Gabbia). E nonostante questo siamo primi in campionato dopo 12 giornate e abbiamo passato il girone di EL come primi, dopo avere superato 3 turni preliminari (giocando l'ultimo con Colombo e Maldini in attacco, io non dimentico.)
Vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno, ma dobbiamo altrettanto essere realisti nel dire che non abbiamo una rosa profonda come quella di Inter e Juve, ergo va bene sognare, ma rimaniamo con un piede ben saldato per terra che lo scudetto potrebbe solo essere un miracolo sportivo ad oggi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai leao con romagnoli sono stati nettamente i peggiori in campo



Sono i peggiori in campo.
Ma non “nettamente i peggiori” o “scandalosi”..

Leao da solo mette il compagno solo davanti al portiere, Romagnoli fa l’assist per il secondo Gol.

Peggiori, ma anche cose positive.

Non capisco la negativitá dilagante per un pareggio dopo un anno trionfale.

Pensavamo che non arrivassero mai periodi storti? Di finire il campionato a 100 punti?

Se non si é in grado (non parlo di te) di digerire serenamente una serata no, tra l’altro terminata senza sconfitta e con 2 gol, senza cercare colpevoli a destra e a manca non raccoglieremo nulla neanche quest anno.

Figuriamoci cosa accadrá alla prima sconfitta e alla prima sconfitta con Ibra in campo..


----------



## Victorss (16 Dicembre 2020)

Dopo aver letto questa discussione sono ancora più convinto che uno dei fattori di crescita di questa squadra siano Stati gli stadii vuoti. 
Incredibile come dopo una partita pareggiata senza 5 titolari ci sia gente che scrive certe cose.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

è inutile giustificarsi solo con le assenze e non vedere che alcuni titolari in campo non hanno reso: Kessie,Calhanoglu.
Rebic non segna da una vita,è diventato il nostro attaccante di area titolare ed è assurdo
con il turco in palla e ruoli chiari davanti avremmo potuto vincere pure così,perchè il grifone concede avendo pure loro assenze dietro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sarà... io l'ho visto moscio moscio. Sei primo in classifica e stai perdendo contro degli scappati di casa agli ultimi posti: ma un pò di agonismo? 1/3 di quello che mettono sempre Ibra o Theo basterebbe.



Ma é proprio lkaggressivitá con cui é entrato ad essermi piaciuta. Spesso pressato di spalle da avversari che pesavano 30kg piú di lui, non ha mai mollato neanche un pallone o si é fatto cadere in terra cercando il fallo. Ha lottato come un leone.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Dicembre 2020)

Spero che adesso la si faccia finalmente finita con la solfa dello scudetto. Sta squadra lo scudetto non lo può vincere purtroppo, abbiamo una rosa troppo poco profonda in alcuni ruoli fondamentali. Io ancora incrocio le dita per arrivare quarto, cosa che non è per niente scontata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

più che Ibra (i gol li facciamo comunque) i dati dicono che manca Kjaer e ci aggiungiamo pure Gabbia che stava facendo bene. Se in due partite prendi 4 gol su 6 tiri c'è un problema grosso. Kalulu ha fatto tre partite tra i professionisti e Romagnoli è un disastro quest'anno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto questa discussione sono ancora più convinto che uno dei fattori di crescita di questa squadra siano Stati gli stadii vuoti.
> Incredibile come dopo una partita pareggiata senza 5 titolari ci sia gente che scrive certe cose.



C’é del vero in questo ragionamento.
Se teniamo i tifosi lontani dalla squadra per me fa solo bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto questa discussione sono ancora più convinto che uno dei fattori di crescita di questa squadra siano Stati gli stadii vuoti.
> Incredibile come dopo una partita pareggiata senza 5 titolari ci sia gente che scrive certe cose.



Infatti. Speriamo che quando riapriranno gli stadi i loggionisti non ricomincino a fischiare dopo il primo stop sbagliato.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é del vero in questo ragionamento.
> Se teniamo i tifosi lontani dalla squadra per me fa solo bene.



Mi auguro però che molti abbiano imparato la lezione. Anche perché non si può dire davvero nulla a questi ragazzi, è la proprietà casomai che andrebbe presa di mira.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> più che Ibra (i gol li facciamo comunque) i dati dicono che manca Kjaer e ci aggiungiamo pure Gabbia che stava facendo bene. Se in due partite prendi 4 gol su 6 tiri c'è un problema grosso. Kalulu ha fatto tre partite tra i professionisti e Romagnoli è un disastro, *come sempre è stato tranne il periodo di Gattuso in cui giocavamo bassi e compatti e lui in tal modo mascherava i suoi limiti enormi.*



Fixed.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

comunque calma ragazzi, non facciamo gli interisti isterici. Mancano Ibra-Bennacer-Kjaer-Theo e ci aggiungo pure Gabbia. 4/5 titolari su 11, non siamo il Bayern, non abbiamo 2 squadre. E' la prima vera partita che giochiamo male insieme a quella con il Lille. Forza dai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto questa discussione sono ancora più convinto che uno dei fattori di crescita di questa squadra siano Stati gli stadii vuoti.
> Incredibile come dopo una partita pareggiata senza 5 titolari ci sia gente che scrive certe cose.



quoto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque calma ragazzi, non facciamo gli interisti isterici. Mancano Ibra-Bennacer-Kjaer-Theo e ci aggiungo pure Gabbia. 4/5 titolari su 11, non siamo il Bayern, non abbiamo 2 squadre. E' la prima vera partita che giochiamo male insieme a quella con il Lille. Forza dai



Ma infatti l’isterismo è incomprensibile. Avessimo giocato così con tutti i titolari o quasi tutti potrei capire, ma in Italia nessuna squadra può perdere i 4 giocatori di movimento più forti senza pagare dazio.

Nessuna. Le statistiche dell’Inda senza Lukaku e della Giuve senza CR7 per dire sono impietose. Pensate se oltre a quei due perdessero anche i cardini della difesa e del centrocampo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l’isterismo è incomprensibile. Avessimo giocato così con tutti i titolari o quasi tutti potrei capire, ma in Italia nessuna squadra può perdere i 4 giocatori di movimento più forti senza pagare dazio.
> 
> Nessuna. Le statistiche dell’Inda senza Lukaku e della Giuve senza CR7 per dire sono impietose. Pensate se oltre a quei due perdessero anche i cardini della difesa e del centrocampo.



a proposito, Ibra e Kjaer ci sono con il Sassuolo?


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente messo in porta da solo Hauge con una giocata da fenomeno.
> Se la mette nell’angolino é un fenomeno, il compagno la mette due centimetri fuori lo fuciliamo.
> 
> Sic transit gloria mundi



Un passaggio giusto, UNO IN 90 MINUTI. Calabria allora è il nuovo Roberto Carlos se questo è il metro di giudizio. Abbiamo giocato in 10 tutta la partita con lui in campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non è solo un problema di titolari, ma di atteggiamento tattico.



Non abbiamo cambi complementari in tanti ruoli, non abbiamo cambi di livello in altrettanti ruoli e addirittura in altri ruoli di cambi non ne abbiamo proprio. 
E quando sei messo così è difficile proporre qualcosa di valido come si fa solitamente. 
Io francamente mi immaginavo difficoltà sul piano del gioco ma sognavo di sfangarla di riffa o di raffa e sono certo che se fossimo andati noi in vantaggio anziché loro ce l'avremmo fatta.

Oggi, a mio parere, hanno giocato male gli esterni. 
Tutti.
Nessuno escluso. 
Non mi sono piaciuti samu e leao prima e nemmeno Hauge e saele dopo.

Impensabile ad ogni modo anche solo credere che questo Milan possa rinunciare a theo, benna, ibra , kjaer.


----------



## ElDiablo (16 Dicembre 2020)

*Risposta a Djerry*

Ciao a tutti!
È il mio primo post, siate clementi.
Io credo che in questo momento ne manchino addirittura 2, ma qualche giornata con la rosa corta è inevitabile soffrire.
È necessario 1 centrale pari livello dei 2 titolati e gabbia come quarto, ma credo anche che manchi un quarto centrale di centrocampo, stasera eravam stanchi.
Davanti è obbligatorio giocare con leao al centro e rebic a sinistra, se non funziona vanno avvicinati, fuori chala per il vichingo e 4-2-4, questi siamo e purtroppo manca un Pavoletti o poco più come tipo di attaccante alla nostra rosa.

Tutto queato per dire che l'ala destra è l'ultimo posto dove investirei soldi.

Forza Milan Sempre!

Ps scusate era una risposta a Djerry.
Psps scusate non ho quotato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a proposito, Ibra e Kjaer ci sono con il Sassuolo?



Kjaer temo di no. Almeno Ibra però è assolutamente necessario, non può stare fuori così tanto dai. Che roba è? Manco Pistorius a momenti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l’isterismo è incomprensibile. Avessimo giocato così con tutti i titolari o quasi tutti potrei capire, ma in Italia nessuna squadra può perdere i 4 giocatori di movimento più forti senza pagare dazio.
> 
> Nessuna. Le statistiche dell’Inda senza Lukaku e della Giuve senza CR7 per dire sono impietose. Pensate se oltre a quei due perdessero anche i cardini della difesa e del centrocampo.



ma infatti. Comunque siamo primi. Spero solo di rimanere primi, anche solo per un punto, dopo le prossime due partite. La sosta non esiste perchè in fondo sono dieci giorni (dal 23 al 3), ma forse basterebbero per far pensare un po' la dirigenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero che ora ti sia chiaro quanto a Gennaio necessitiamo di interventi sul mercato in difesa.



Si ma ragazzi mettetevi l'anima in pace: non siamo costruiti per lo scudetto. Siamo in testa godiamocelo. Ricordiamoci dove eravamo un anno fa.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kjaer temo di no. Almeno Ibra però è assolutamente necessario, non può stare fuori così tanto dai. Che roba è? Manco Pistorius a momenti.



Non scherziamo, Kjaer deve rientrare necessariamente.


----------



## malos (16 Dicembre 2020)

ElDiablo ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> È il mio primo post, siate clementi.
> Io credo che in questo momento ne manchino addirittura 2, ma qualche giornata con la rosa corta è inevitabile soffrire.
> È necessario 1 centrale pari livello dei 2 titolati e gabbia come quarto, ma credo anche che manchi un quarto centrale di centrocampo, stasera eravam stanchi.
> ...



Ciao, benvenuto! Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi mettetevi l'anima in pace: non siamo costruiti per lo scudetto. Siamo in testa godiamocelo. Ricordiamoci dove eravamo un anno fa.



Intanto cominciamo a rinforzare la difesa, poi guarderemo i risultati e trarremo le conseguenze. Ma con questa difesa qui sei improponibile, 13 goal nelle ultime 8 partite. Di dove eravamo un anno fa me ne frego, io cerco di ottenere sempre il massimo, e rinforzando la difesa possiamo fare grandi cose (a centrocampo bene o male ci arrangiamo, e in attacco facciamo due goal a partita anche senza Ibra).

Poi se nemmeno rinforzando la difesa lo vinceremo amen, ma accontentarmi preventivamente non fa parte del mio carattere nella vita, non fa parte del mio carattere nel calcio in quanto milanista, e non fa parte nemmeno dello spirito di questo club.

Giudicherò le vere potenzialità di questa squadra quando avrà dei centrali al livello del resto della squadra, invece che un 2000 come Kalulu che, pur non essendo propriamente nemmeno un centrale, è al livello del “””””capitano””””” cinque anni più vecchio, con un Gabbia infortunato che è bravino ma si ferma lì.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Un passaggio giusto, UNO IN 90 MINUTI. Calabria allora è il nuovo Roberto Carlos se questo è il metro di giudizio. Abbiamo giocato in 10 tutta la partita con lui in campo.



oggi decisamente male Leao, poco da dire. Anche Rebic se vogliamo essere onesti non è stato meglio a parte quella bella giocata che però non ha portato al gol


----------



## markjordan (16 Dicembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto questa discussione sono ancora più convinto che uno dei fattori di crescita di questa squadra siano Stati gli stadii vuoti.
> Incredibile come dopo una partita pareggiata senza 5 titolari ci sia gente che scrive certe cose.


esatto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Intanto cominciamo a rinforzare la difesa, poi guarderemo i risultati e trarremo le conseguenze. Ma con questa difesa qui sei improponibile, 13 goal nelle ultime 8 partite. Di dove eravamo un anno fa me ne frego, io cerco di ottenere sempre il massimo, e rinforzando la difesa possiamo fare grandi cose (a centrocampo bene o male ci arrangiamo, e in attacco facciamo due goal a partita anche senza Ibra).
> 
> Poi se nemmeno rinforzando la difesa lo vinceremo amen, ma accontentarmi preventivamente non fa parte del mio carattere nella vita, non fa parte del mio carattere nel calcio in quanto milanista, e non fa parte nemmeno dello spirito di questo club.
> 
> Giudicherò le vere potenzialità di questa squadra quando avrà dei centrali al livello del resto della squadra, invece che un 2000 come Kalulu che, pur non essendo propriamente nemmeno un centrale, è al livello del “””””capitano””””” cinque anni più vecchio, con un Gabbia infortunato che è bravino ma si ferma lì.



lo dicono i numeri, con Kjaer in campo abbiamo preso 2 gol escludendo calci piazzati in tutta il campionato e contro due squadre forti, Inter (Lukaku) e Napoli (Mertens). Ne abbiamo presi 4 solo nelle ultime due con due squadracce che hanno fatto 6-7 tiri in tutto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna anche aver chiare le priorità. Se un difensore SERVE assolutamente devi anche essere disposto a cedere sul prezzo, non puoi sempre pretendere di fare il mercato rionale del pesce. Sennó subordini SEMPRE le necessità tecniche a quelle economiche. E non paga.



A mio parere la politica che paga alla lunga é pagare il giusto.
Tantopiú in questo periodo di crisi, o i venditori scendono a richieste ragionevoli, oppure bisogna aspettare che qualcuno lo faccia.

Recuperiamo gli infortunati, rinnoviamo i contratti,riscattiamo i giocatori in prestito e vediamo se nasce qualche occasione.

Il problema non é La Rosa sono le assenze massicce e il fatto che dietro a ma mi giovani. Ma prendere figure esperte toglierebbe spazio a tanti giovani promettenti e alla lunga la pagheremo.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo cambi complementari in tanti ruoli, non abbiamo cambi di livello in altrettanti ruoli e addirittura in altri ruoli di cambi non ne abbiamo proprio.
> E quando sei messo così è difficile proporre qualcosa di valido come si fa solitamente.
> Io francamente mi immaginavo difficoltà sul piano del gioco ma sognavo di sfangarla di riffa o di raffa e sono certo che se fossimo andati noi in vantaggio anziché loro ce l'avremmo fatta.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo gli esterni hanno giocato male, ma il problema è un altro.

Quando si perdono tutti i duelli individuali ilproblema e generalizzato più complesso del solo mancavano 5 titolari.

La squadra era slegata nei reparti, poca reattiva sulle palle vaganti( non ne abbiamo presa una), troppi passaggi orizzontali o al indietro, e poi hai visto quando si rilanciava lungo fra i difensori e gli attaccanti cerano 50 m e nel mezzo il nostro centrocampo non esisteva


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

ElDiablo ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> È il mio primo post, siate clementi.
> Io credo che in questo momento ne manchino addirittura 2, ma qualche giornata con la rosa corta è inevitabile soffrire.
> È necessario 1 centrale pari livello dei 2 titolati e gabbia come quarto, ma credo anche che manchi un quarto centrale di centrocampo, stasera eravam stanchi.
> ...



E' un interessante soluzione che da un lato intriga anche me, ovvero vedere la squadra con due punte che agiscono più vicine ed in funzione dell'altra in verticale, ed una trequarti un po' meno ingolfata quindi col turco fuori.

Però non so, abbiamo raggiunto uno standard di pericolosità enorme in relazione alla qualità dei singoli proprio con quel grande interscambio sulla trequarti di tre giocatori, il rischio sarebbe snaturare molto i movimenti di base della nostra fase offensiva.
Ma ripeto, concordo, anche a me gira nella testa da tempo una punta più vicina ad Ibra e via il turco.

P.S.: benvenuto e risposta arrivata in qualche modo, ma qui c'è da lavorare come Kalulu nei fondamentali delle funzionalità del forum, sotto con gli allenamenti e con le altre risposte! 
Piccolo consiglio: anche se ho capito che intendevi una fattispecie alla Pavoletti, non citarlo mai più come qualcosa di mancante per noi. Il forum ti accoglierà con maggiore calore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A mio parere la politica che paga alla lunga é pagare il giusto.
> Tantopiú in questo periodo di crisi, o i venditori scendono a richieste ragionevoli, oppure bisogna aspettare che qualcuno lo faccia.
> 
> Recuperiamo gli infortunati, rinnoviamo i contratti,riscattiamo i giocatori in prestito e vediamo se nasce qualche occasione.
> ...



Si, come abbiamo pagato prendere Ibra. Per me una figura esperta in difesa serve, coi soli giovani vai poco lontano. Ma una figura esperta non la si può/vuole prendere? Almeno si prenda un giovane di livello alla Ajer. Le scuse per non fare investimenti non ci sono, punto. E anche alla squadra si lancerebbe un pessimo messaggio, guarda la Lazio quest’anno, torna in CL dopo una vita e Lotito ricompensa squadra e tifosi con un mercato da pezzenti. Risultato? Squadra demotivata che quest’anno faticherà ad entrare in UEFA.

La squadra deve sentire anche la vicinanza della proprietà, se la proprietà continuerà a catafottersene di tutto e tutti sarà difficile che i nostri giocatori continuino con questo spirito indomito.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Intanto cominciamo a rinforzare la difesa, poi guarderemo i risultati e trarremo le conseguenze. Ma con questa difesa qui sei improponibile, 13 goal nelle ultime 8 partite. Di dove eravamo un anno fa me ne frego, io cerco di ottenere sempre il massimo, e rinforzando la difesa possiamo fare grandi cose (a centrocampo bene o male ci arrangiamo, e in attacco facciamo due goal a partita anche senza Ibra).
> 
> Poi se nemmeno rinforzando la difesa lo vinceremo amen, ma accontentarmi preventivamente non fa parte del mio carattere nella vita, non fa parte del mio carattere nel calcio in quanto milanista, e non fa parte nemmeno dello spirito di questo club.
> 
> Giudicherò le vere potenzialità di questa squadra quando avrà dei centrali al livello del resto della squadra, invece che un 2000 come Kalulu che, pur non essendo propriamente nemmeno un centrale, è al livello del “””””capitano””””” cinque anni più vecchio, con un Gabbia infortunato che è bravino ma si ferma lì.



Secondo me vi siete bevuti il cervello, lo dico in amicizia.

Stiamo andando alla grande, una stagione magnifica, in testa dalla prima giornata, ma accontentarsi di cosa??????

Tra l'altro queste partite recuperate così, con forza e carattere, sono una grande dimostrazione per una squadra giovane come la nostra. Ma boh forse si pensa di vincerle tutte o che questa squadra possa fare 100 punti.

Davvero ragazzi, datevi una regolata maggio è lontano e ne succederanno di cose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> lo dicono i numeri, con Kjaer in campo abbiamo preso 2 gol escludendo calci piazzati in tutta il campionato e contro due squadre forti, Inter (Lukaku) e Napoli (Mertens). Ne abbiamo presi 4 solo nelle ultime due con due squadracce che hanno fatto 6-7 tiri in tutto.



Appunto. Quindi figurati se, oltre a Kjaer, aggiungeremo un altro difensore forte.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi siete bevuti il cervello, lo dico in amicizia.
> 
> Stiamo andando alla grande, una stagione magnifica, in testa dalla prima giornata, ma accontentarsi di cosa??????



Di fare una grande prima parte di stagione e poi finire, se andrà bene, come l’Inda del 2017/2018.

Sono dieci anni che mangiamo melma, qua con un minimo investimento sulla difesa si può fare davvero qualcosa di grande.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo gli esterni hanno giocato male, ma il problema è un altro.
> 
> Quando si perdono tutti i duelli individuali ilproblema e generalizzato più complesso del solo mancavano 5 titolari.
> 
> La squadra era slegata nei reparti, poca reattiva sulle palle vaganti( non ne abbiamo presa una), troppi passaggi orizzontali o al indietro, e poi hai visto quando si rilanciava lungo fra i difensori e gli attaccanti cerano 50 m e nel mezzo il nostro centrocampo non esisteva



L'assenza di theo per noi è devastante, senza di lui non abbiamo esterni con gamba.
Il primo tempo lo abbiamo giocato quasi tutto a destra ma samu fisicamente è improponibile .
Poi riceve sempre palla coperta di spalle. 
Non capisco perché Pioli non proponga leao centravanti e rebic in fascia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro queste partite recuperate così, con forza e carattere, sono una grande dimostrazione per una squadra giovane come la nostra.



Appunto, proprio per questo sarebbe criminale non rinforzarla nei punti critici a Gennaio. Questa è una squadra con potenzialità enormi se si vanno a tappare le falle più critiche. 

Io sono fiero di questa squadra, e allo stesso tempo mi vergogno di chi di questa squadra se ne sbatte e fa il minimo indispensabile fregandosene delle sue necessità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> No no, non ci sto a questa provocazione gratuita.
> Io non sono schizofrenico, a differenza di molti sul forum (non dico te sia chiaro).
> 
> Io ho sempre detto che la squadra è stata allestita meglio che si potesse, nonostante Elliott.
> ...



niente contro di te. però quando si perde la rosa la allestisce elliott e viceversa maldini. io non sono molto d'accordo su qeste teorie.
ma in generale è. ho preso il tuo post ma ne vedo tanti così


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' un interessante soluzione che da un lato intriga anche me, ovvero vedere la squadra con due punte che agiscono più vicine ed in funzione dell'altra in verticale, ed una trequarti un po' meno ingolfata quindi col turco fuori.
> 
> Però non so, abbiamo raggiunto uno standard di pericolosità enorme in relazione alla qualità dei singoli proprio con quel grande interscambio sulla trequarti di tre giocatori, il rischio sarebbe snaturare molto i movimenti di base della nostra fase offensiva.
> Ma ripeto, concordo, anche a me gira nella testa da tempo una punta più vicina ad Ibra e via il turco.
> ...



Va anche capito che dopo 6 mesi giocati al ritmo di quasi 3 punti a partita una flessione ci sta a prescindere.

E nonostante tutto, nonostante la stanchezza evidente, siamo comunque lì e non molliamo nemmeno in partite storte che queste.

Certi momenti e certe difficoltà fanno parte di una crescita che questo gruppo deve fare, inevitabile in una stagione intera.

Secondo me spostare le pedine e rischioso. Bisogna piuttosto tornare a difendere meglio e più alti, ad accorciare in avanti come abbiamo saputo fare in questi mesi.

Invece concediamo troppo spazio adesso e ci sfilacciamo quando ci attaccano in verticale. Prendiamo troppi goal in modo simile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> niente contro di te. però quando si perde la rosa la allestisce elliott e viceversa maldini. io non sono molto d'accordo su qeste teorie.
> ma in generale è. ho preso il tuo post ma ne vedo tanti così



Se un pilota ha le potenzialità per vincere contro tutti gli altri piloti a parità di macchina, ma la sua scuderia continua a fornirgli macchine scrause con le quali lui, nonostante tutto, lotta per le prime posizioni, la responsabilità delle mancate vittorie è del pilota che non sa guidare o della scuderia che non vuole spendere nulla?

Il pilota è Maldini, che ha creato un undici titolare (sottolineo TITOLARE) al livello di Inda e Gobbi con risorse economiche degne della Fiorentina di Cocco Rommisso, ma che, nonostante ciò, rischia di pagare una rosa corta dovuta al braccino più corto del pene di un pigmeo guatemalteco di Rabbi Singer.

Da lì le lodi a Maldini e le critiche a Rabbi Singer. Non c’è contraddizione. Se tifo una scuderia e un pilota che arriva secondo nonostante una macchina costruita con risorse inferiori alle altre loderò il pilota e biasimerò la scuderia che, pur potendo investire, preferisce far fallire Stati sovrani per poi andare in giro col cappello in mano quando c’è da assemblare la macchina.


----------



## LucACM9 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Di fare una grande prima parte di stagione e poi finire, se andrà bene,* come l’Inda del 2017/2018*.
> 
> Sono dieci anni che mangiamo melma, qua con un minimo investimento sulla difesa si può fare davvero qualcosa di grande.



Ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero stamattina mentre pensavo alla partita di oggi, partenza a razzo e poi casualità a dicembre primo stop stagionale, se non erro con l'udinese in casa. Poi una serie di pareggi con squadrette (e in mezzo il derby vinto da noi in coppa), centrando l'obiettivo all'ultima giornata con un regalo di colui che l'anno dopo si sarebbe infangato la carriera vestendo quella lurida maglia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero stamattina mentre pensavo alla partita di oggi, partenza a razzo e poi casualità a dicembre primo stop stagionale, se non erro con l'udinese in casa. Poi una serie di pareggi con squadrette (e in mezzo il derby vinto da noi in coppa), centrando l'obiettivo all'ultima giornata con un regalo di colui che l'anno dopo si sarebbe infangato la carriera vestendo quella lurida maglia


Esatto. Noi siamo nettamente più forti di quell’Inda, ma ci basta davvero poco per fare un ulteriore salto di qualità se sistemiamo il reparto arretrato. Non serve investire tanto, serve un investimento normalissimo, il minimo sindacale, per un club come il Milan.

Voglio proprio vedere se avranno il coraggio di non fare mercato a Gennaio. Sono proprio curioso.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> niente contro di te. però quando si perde la rosa la allestisce elliott e viceversa maldini. io non sono molto d'accordo su qeste teorie.
> ma in generale è. ho preso il tuo post ma ne vedo tanti così



Io non sono così.
Benissimo la dirigenza, costantemente in crescita, malissimo la proprietà, perennemente in calo (pensa che ci avevano dato 40 min per Paquetà.. a proposito i soldi del brasiliano?)


----------



## JoKeR (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se un pilota ha le potenzialità per vincere contro tutti gli altri piloti a parità di macchina, ma la sua scuderia continua a fornirgli macchine scrause con le quali lui, nonostante tutto, lotta per le prime posizioni, la responsabilità delle mancate vittorie è del pilota che non sa guidare o della scuderia che non vuole spendere nulla?
> 
> Il pilota è Maldini, che ha creato un undici titolare (sottolineo TITOLARE) al livello di Inda e Gobbi con risorse economiche degne della Fiorentina di Cocco Rommisso, ma che, nonostante ciò, rischia di pagare una rosa corta dovuta al braccino più corto del pene di un pigmeo guatemalteco di Rabbi Singer.
> 
> Da lì le lodi a Maldini e le critiche a Rabbi Singer. Non c’è contraddizione. Se tifo una scuderia e un pilota che arriva secondo nonostante una macchina costruita con risorse inferiori alle altre loderò il pilota e biasimerò la scuderia che, pur potendo investire, preferisce far fallire Stati sovrani per poi andare in giro col cappello in mano quando c’è da assemblare la macchina.



Perfetto!!


----------



## Milanoide (17 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo gli esterni hanno giocato male, ma il problema è un altro.
> 
> Quando si perdono tutti i duelli individuali ilproblema e generalizzato più complesso del solo mancavano 5 titolari.
> 
> La squadra era slegata nei reparti, poca reattiva sulle palle vaganti( non ne abbiamo presa una), troppi passaggi orizzontali o al indietro, e poi hai visto quando si rilanciava lungo fra i difensori e gli attaccanti cerano 50 m e nel mezzo il nostro centrocampo non esisteva



Si chiama stanchezza.
Mentale, se non fisica.
Sempre secondi sulle palle vaganti.
Maran fa spesso questi catenacci dinamici.
Ha bloccato le nostre fonti di gioco.
Ci sono anni in cui a secondo della squadra che ha in mano riesce anche a scalare la classifica per alcuni mesi. La classifica attuale del Genoa è un po' punitiva.
È da anni che facciamo sempre questa partita, sempre con il Genoa, sempre in questa stagione, sempre su un campo molle, sempre a correre a vuoto per 90'.
Arrivava la capoclassifica e già questo li ha risvegliati.
Hanno una classifica pietosa e quindi erano feroci.
Noi arrivavamo da tante partite e ci siamo trovati belve che volevano azzannarci. Ci siamo difesi bene. E la abbiamo ripresa due volte.
Un attaccante di stazza e che sappia tenere su la palla aiuta più la difesa di un un altro difensore di ruolo.
Kalulu ha l'aria del talento puro, movenze da grande ex capitano. A differenza di Leao, altro talento che non deve andare sprecato, ha grinta. Ed ha in Pioli un grande allenatore per chi vuole crescere.
Ricordiamoci chi siamo, dove eravamo pochi mesi fa, ma non dimentichiamoci quando ha avuto inizio la nostra stagione. Io di squadre italiane partecipanti alla EL che sono state in cima alla classifica tutto questo tempo, con un gioco più che convincente non me ne ricordo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io non sono così.
> Benissimo la dirigenza, costantemente in crescita, malissimo la proprietà, perennemente in calo (pensa che ci avevano dato 40 min per Paquetà.. a proposito i soldi del brasiliano?)



Esatto, non è un discorso difficile da capire. Qui più i dirigenti si dimostrano capaci con pochi soldi più i soldi a loro disposizione calano. E qualcuno dovrebbe dire che non è una vergogna che un club come il Milan sia gestito così? Questa è una gestione (della proprietà intendo) degna della Fiorentina, non di un club che per statuto, blasone e tifoseria deve sempre puntare al massimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Eh sì, il problema è strutturale a livello difensivo perché prendiamo troppi gol in percentuale alle azioni avversarie, e se non vinciamo facciamo comunque almeno due gol!
> 
> Il punto è che noi non prendiamo quasi mai gol perché siamo schierati malissimo di squadra o perché ci siamo disuniti come reparto o perché ci hanno schiacciato e messo sotto pressione, ma perché puntualmente ci prendono il tempo o saltano più in alto o arrivano prima o facciamo una fesseria.
> 
> ...



il problema c'è da mesi-anni e viene fuori quando cala la condizione... come è normale che sia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Hai ragione Maldini out.



bravo hai capito al volo quel che intendevo proprio


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va anche capito che dopo 6 mesi giocati al ritmo di quasi 3 punti a partita una flessione ci sta a prescindere.
> 
> E nonostante tutto, nonostante la stanchezza evidente, siamo comunque lì e non molliamo nemmeno in partite storte che queste.
> 
> ...



Anche per me è il focus è sulla difesa come detto più volte prima, però io interpreto il problema non tanto come situazione di squadra e di linee più o meno alte, anche perché è fisiologico subire quei 2-3 contropiedi a partita quando ripartono o ci attaccano.

Ne faccio invece proprio un fatto di dettagli individuali, perché nella similitudine di quei gol ravviso in modo lapalissiano delle carenze atletiche, di posizione e di reazione dei nostri centrali.
Non è un caso per altro che abbiamo tanti gol subiti su calci piazzati, con talvolta precise responsabilità dei singoli in marcatura.

Col Parma alla fine eravamo sì presi di infilata ma schierati ed in netta superiorità in area, così come stasera la linea era al posto giusto, solamente coi singoli che hanno perso gli uomini.

Non possiamo pretendere di non subire almeno 3 cross a partita. Ma se su quei 3 cross prendiamo 2 gol, allora qualcuno lì in mezzo deve rendere conto di ciò.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto .
> A me basterebbe vederli un mese senza quell'animale che hanno davanti.



diavolo però..... l'animale è integro e al 99% le giocherà tutte. ibra no ha 40 anni.

sono cose che sapevamo, perchè tirare in ballo assenze e sfortuna?

kjaer-romagnoli si sa che son sempre rotti. anzi siamo fortunati con calabria......


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi senza ibra , theo, benna, kjaer siamo una squadretta.
Brutto dirsi ma è così.
Io sono incavolato per le assenze,non per il pari.
Quando nel pre-gara ho letto dell'assenza anche di theo ho capito sarebbe stata durissima. 
Tutte le squadre hanno giocatori insostituibili ma da noi si nota subito la mancanza. 
Ci gira male da un po, abbiamo fuori gente indispensabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Anche per me è il focus è sulla difesa come detto più volte prima, però io interpreto il problema non tanto come situazione di squadra e di linee più o meno alto, anche perché è fisiologico subire quei 2-3 contropiedi a partite quando ci attaccano.
> 
> _*Ne faccio invece proprio un fatto di dettagli individuali, perché nella similitudine di quei gol ravviso in modo lapalissiano delle carenze atletiche, di posizione e di reazione dei nostri centrali.*_
> Non è un caso per altro che abbiamo tanti gol subiti su calci piazzati, con talvolta precise responsabilità dei singoli in marcatura.
> ...



Eh direi...

I due boldati sono il focus, il cuore della questione.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Anche per me è il focus è sulla difesa come detto più volte prima, però io interpreto il problema non tanto come situazione di squadra e di linee più o meno alto, anche perché è fisiologico subire quei 2-3 contropiedi a partite quando ci attaccano.
> 
> Ne faccio invece proprio un fatto di dettagli individuali, perché nella similitudine di quei gol ravviso in modo lapalissiano delle carenze atletiche, di posizione e di reazione dei nostri centrali.
> Non è un caso per altro che abbiamo tanti gol subiti su calci piazzati, con talvolta precise responsabilità dei singoli in marcatura.
> ...



Assolutamente, opinione condivisibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho preso una svista vista l’incacchiatura



lo avevano segnato ammonito anche su google comunque. ora non più


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> diavolo però..... l'animale è integro e al 99% le giocherà tutte. ibra no ha 40 anni.
> 
> sono cose che sapevamo, perchè tirare in ballo assenze e sfortuna?
> 
> kjaer-romagnoli si sa che son sempre rotti. anzi siamo fortunati con calabria......



Godiamoci quel che stiamo ammirando e aspettiamo che il rafforzamento della squadra sia continuato. 
Ci vuole tempo. 
Un anno fa ne prendevamo 5 dall'atalanta , ora siamo primi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E non prenderli sarebbe una inequivocabile dichiarazione di guerra e mancanza di rispetto verso club, giocatori attuali (che meritano di poter avere ambizioni) e tifoseria.



-200 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ti dice niente? non prenderanno nessuno!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> -200 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ti dice niente? non prenderanno nessuno!!!



Non abbiamo fatto mercato neanche quest’Estate dai, pure l’Iinda era a -150 e ha fatto mercato.

In questi momenti devi investire, poi ti ritorna tutto indietro con gli interessi, ma non puoi sempre aspettare di mettere da parte 1000 per spendere 300 come la zia Marisa.

Anche perché il -200 non è dovuto alle spese di squadra ma al Covid, il club aveva rilasciato una dichiarazione dove appunto si diceva che al netto della situazione eccezionale del Covid i conti erano migliorati molto.

Quindi non si può continuare ad investire meno della Fiorentina, non ci sono proprio scuse, nemmeno l’FPF che fintanto che c’è il Covid a danneggiare così i ricavi delle squadre è giustamente in stand by. Le scuse per tenere il portafogli chiuso stanno non a zero, a sottozero.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Dicembre 2020)

in pratica stiamo a galla grazie ai gol dei difensori, theo,calabria e kalulu, abbiamo in rosa un solo
centravanti, di 40 anni che anche i muri sapevano che non poteva giocare tutte le partite, vergognati
Elliott, e il pelato che veda a gennaio di far cacciare i soldi invece di pensare a fare il presidente dell' ONU.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> vergognati
> Elliott, e il pelato che veda a gennaio di far cacciare i soldi invece di pensare a fare il presidente dell' ONU.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, opinione condivisibile.



Se quello che ha detto Djerry è condivisibile significa che i centrali sono un problema aldilà delle meccaniche di gioco collettive, cioè significa che c’è proprio un problema di livello dei singoli e di qualità individuali che, in quella zona, vanno alzate.

Quando Djerry scrive “*Ne faccio invece proprio un fatto di dettagli individuali, perché nella similitudine di quei gol ravviso in modo lapalissiano delle carenze atletiche, di posizione e di reazione dei nostri centrali*“ non potrebbe essere più chiaro, ed è ciò che penso pure io. Tolto Kjaer, che è fragile, gli altri non sono all’altezza (Romagnoli in maniera definitiva), o non lo sono ancora (Gabbia e Kalulu), di essere titolari o semi-titolari in un Milan che voglia de-Gianninizzarsi definitivamente e tornare ad essere la squadra di diavoli di cui parlava il fondatore Kilpin e che il medesimo sognava.


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> in pratica stiamo a galla grazie ai gol dei difensori, theo,calabria e kalulu, abbiamo in rosa un solo
> centravanti



Questo comunque è un tema che va in qualche modo analizzato, ovvero la provenienza dei gol, perché qui il dato è incredibile.

Su 12 partite la capolista che gioca col 4231 ha la tragica miseria di 4 gol dai trequartisti, uno a testa Castillejo, Saele, Diaz e Hauge, ultimi due per altri ininfluenti (Leao con lo Spezia era punta).

La questione qui va al di là di Ibra e delle punte, per me c'è un problema di coperta corta sui tre dietro.

Per poterci forse garantire quella mole di gioco grazie al movimento ed al gran casino che facciamo sulla trequarti, i diretti protagonisti o presentano caratteristiche operaie poco inclini al gol oppure fanno un lavoro che ne snatura la pericolosità negli ultimi 20 metri, oppure siamo banalmente fumosi e poco determinanti o fisici a difesa avversaria schierata.

Siamo ad un terzo del campionato e continuando con questo ritmo avremo alla fine 12 gol dai giocatori alle spalle della punta: non dico che quella sia la cifra che dovrebbe portare da solo uno di loro singolarmente, ma di sicuro non è pensabile restare sotto i 20 e pretendere di essere competitivi, tra un jolly di Calabria da 30 metri o mischie da corner varie ed assortite.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Un passaggio giusto, UNO IN 90 MINUTI. Calabria allora è il nuovo Roberto Carlos se questo è il metro di giudizio. Abbiamo giocato in 10 tutta la partita con lui in campo.



Non é “un passaggio”, é una giocata da campione.

Poi se mi chiedi se mi é piaciuta la sua partita dico no.

Ma penso che i nostri ragazzi si siano guadagnati il diritto di fare un bel pó di boiate prima di essere criticati, per quello che stanno facendo. Invece a leggere i post sembra un tiro al piccione. 
Schifo qui, impresentabile qua...

Ognuno ha il suo, chi Leao, chi Romagnoli, chi Diaz, chi Rebic, chi Chalanoglu, chi Kalulu...
Ne viene fuori un quando di una squadra da schifo che dovrebbe essere sotto la Fiorentina. Invece siamo primi e mi sembra una distonia rilevante.

Il mio é solo un invito a sostenere i ragazzi comunque, anche se bucano uno/due partite, se sbagliano gol o passaggi, o anche se qualcuno non fa la faccia feroce. Ci siamo guadagnati il diritto/dovere di remare tutti uniti. Invece sembra la sagra dello scontento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é “un passaggio”, é una giocata da campione.
> 
> Poi se mi chiedi se mi é piaciuta la sua partita dico no.
> 
> ...



Io penso che non si possa fare a meno di essere fieri di questi ragazzi. Il problema non è nella squadra (a parte alcuni, pochissimi giocatori che non sono all’altezza), e nemmeno nella dirigenza. Il problema è ben più in alto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, come abbiamo pagato prendere Ibra. Per me una figura esperta in difesa serve, coi soli giovani vai poco lontano. Ma una figura esperta non la si può/vuole prendere? Almeno si prenda un giovane di livello alla Ajer. Le scuse per non fare investimenti non ci sono, punto. E anche alla squadra si lancerebbe un pessimo messaggio, guarda la Lazio quest’anno, torna in CL dopo una vita e Lotito ricompensa squadra e tifosi con un mercato da pezzenti. Risultato? Squadra demotivata che quest’anno faticherà ad entrare in UEFA.
> 
> La squadra deve sentire anche la vicinanza della proprietà, se la proprietà continuerà a catafottersene di tutto e tutti sarà difficile che i nostri giocatori continuino con questo spirito indomito.



Non é un Simakan o un Kabak da mettere al posto di Kalulu che ti fa svoltare. Poi se ci sará l’occasione lo metteranno, ma vedrai che anche Simakan una/due volte si fará scappare l’uomo che andrá in gol, garantito. La squadra comunque sentirebbe molta piú fiducia se non gli buttassero dentro a Gennaio estranei a togliergli minuti e spazio, questo é garantito. Poi... sono professionisti e la manderanno giú, ma garantito che loro non vogliono alcun cambiamento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é un Simakan o un Kabak da mettere al posto di Kalulu che ti fa svoltare. Poi se ci sará l’occasione lo metteranno, ma vedrai che anche Simakan una/due volte si fará scappare l’uomo che andrá in gol, garantito. La squadra comunque sentirebbe molta piú fiducia se non gli buttassero dentro a Gennaio estranei a togliergli minuti e spazio, questo é garantito. Poi... sono professionisti e la manderanno giú, ma garantito che loro non vogliono alcun cambiamento.



Se i difensori non avessero voluto alcun cambiamento avrebbero dovuto evitare di subire 13 reti nelle ultime 8 partite, spesso dovute a plateali errori individuali. Non siamo una scuola calcio dove i genitori pagano perché i figli giochino. Siamo uno dei primi due club più importanti della storia del calcio. Che sta cercando di tornare al posto che gli compete. Che poi un Kabak o un Ajer non alzerebbero il livello è tutto da vedere.

Maldini è stato chiaro, cerchiamo un difensore veloce e abile nell’1 vs 1, Gabbia e la romagnola non hanno le caratteristiche giuste, e Kalulu è troppo inesperto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io non penso che non si possa essere fieri di questi ragazzi. Il problema non è nella squadra (a parte alcuni, pochissimo giocatori che non sono all’altezza), e nemmeno nella dirigenza. Il problema è ben più in alto.



Ok, ho capito come la pensi, ma anche questa vulgata che ogni vittoria é una vittoria di Ibra e Maldini e una sconfitta di Gazidis, ogni pareggio é una sconfitta di Gazidis e ogni sconfitta una sconfitta di Elliott e Gazidis (insomma, Gazidis perde sia che vinciamo,che pareggiamo,o che perdiamo...) ....

Se si vince si vince per il contributo di tutti e se si perde tanti hanno un pelo di colpa ...

Uniti.

Si vince.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ok, ho capito come la pensi, ma anche questa vulgata che ogni vittoria é una vittoria di Ibra e Maldini e una sconfitta di Gazidis, ogni pareggio é una sconfitta di Gazidis e ogni sconfitta una sconfitta di Elliott e Gazidis (insomma, Gazidis perde sia che vinciamo,che pareggiamo,o che perdiamo...) ....
> 
> Se si vince si vince per il contributo di tutti e se si perde tanti hanno un pelo di colpa ...
> 
> ...



Su questo ho esposto nel dettaglio come la penso (e la colpa non la do manco a Gazidis perché non è Sweet Gaz O’ Mine che dovrebbe allentare i cordoni della borsa), qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se un pilota ha le potenzialità per vincere contro tutti gli altri piloti a parità di macchina, ma la sua scuderia continua a fornirgli macchine scrause con le quali lui, nonostante tutto, lotta per le prime posizioni, la responsabilità delle mancate vittorie è del pilota che non sa guidare o della scuderia che non vuole spendere nulla?
> 
> Il pilota è Maldini, che ha creato un undici titolare (sottolineo TITOLARE) al livello di Inda e Gobbi con risorse economiche degne della Fiorentina di Cocco Rommisso, ma che, nonostante ciò, rischia di pagare una rosa corta dovuta al braccino più corto del pene di un pigmeo guatemalteco di Rabbi Singer.
> 
> Da lì le lodi a Maldini e le critiche a Rabbi Singer. Non c’è contraddizione. Se tifo una scuderia e un pilota che arriva secondo nonostante una macchina costruita con risorse inferiori alle altre loderò il pilota e biasimerò la scuderia che, pur potendo investire, preferisce far fallire Stati sovrani per poi andare in giro col cappello in mano quando c’è da assemblare la macchina.



Sinceramente dare anche solo la minima colpa a Maldini che da un anno ci sta facendo fare più punti di Inda e Gobbi con risorse economiche da “grande provinciale” mi parrebbe ridicolo. Se crolleremo nel rendimento la colpa sarà di chi non gli ha permesso, nonostante le sue capacità, di allestire una rosa più completa.

Se a Maldini verranno date risorse anche soltanto medie a Gennaio, medie per un club con certe ambizioni intendo, non ho alcun dubbio che rinforzerà la squadra come fatto a Gennaio 2020.

Che poi sulla difesa sono i numeri a parlare, cito Andrea



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> lo dicono i numeri, con Kjaer in campo abbiamo preso 2 gol escludendo calci piazzati in tutta il campionato e contro due squadre forti, Inter (Lukaku) e Napoli (Mertens). Ne abbiamo presi 4 solo nelle ultime due con due squadracce che hanno fatto 6-7 tiri in tutto.



Ora pensa, se con Kjaer affiancato da Gabbia o Romagnoli avevamo quei numeri, pensa se il vichingo potesse essere affiancato, al suo ritorno, da un giocatore più forte. È assolutamente pronosticabile un’impennata nel rendimento difensivo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se i difensori non avessero voluto alcun cambiamento avrebbero dovuto evitare di subire 13 reti nelle ultime 8 partite, spesso dovute a plateali errori individuali. Non siamo una sucola calcio dove i genitori pagano perché i figli giochino. Siamo uno dei primi due club più importanti della storia del calcio. Che sta cercando di tornare al posto che gli compete. Che poi un Kabak o un Ajer non alzerebbero il livello è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Maldini è stato chiaro, cerchiamo un difensore veloce e abile nell’1 vs 1, Gabbia e la romagnola non hanno le caratteristiche giuste, e Kalulu è troppo inesperto.



Secondo me non arriverà nessuno,il problema è che siamo governati da delle cacchette, che non gliene forte nulla dei risultati. Io dopo stasera ho perso ogni speranza,penso addirittura che il quarto posto sia una chimera,a noi si è rotta mezza squadra nel momento che gli altri hanno iniziato ad ingranare. per me è finita,purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non arriverà nessuno,il problema è che siamo governati da delle cacchette, che non gliene forte nulla dei risultati. Io dopo stasera ho perso ogni speranza,penso addirittura che il quarto posto sia una chimera,a noi si è rotta mezza squadra nel momento che gli altri hanno iniziato ad ingranare. per me è finita,purtroppo.



Non scherziamo sul quarto posto, a quello minimo ci arriviamo al 100% , a meno che non restino fuori i titolari più importanti per il restante 80% della stagione. Però è vero che siamo governati da delle cacchette, verissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque in diretta si parlava di Romagnoli che era rimasto in campo nonostante un indurimento muscolare. Vero che non sia nel suo miglior momento, ma effettivamente non abbiamo più centrali. Dovranno stringere i denti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque in diretta si parlava di Romagnoli che era rimasto in campo nonostante un indurimento muscolare. Vero che non sia nel suo miglior momento, ma effettivamente non abbiamo più centrali. Dovranno stringere i denti.



Di sto passo manca solo che ci infortuniamo pure noi tifosi del Milan stando sul divano a vedere la partita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di sto passo manca solo che ci infortuniamo pure noi tifosi del Milan stando sul divano a vedere la partita.



È difficile capire cosa stia succedendo. Siamo giovanissimi e abbiamo più infortuni del Milan post-Atene. Boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se quello che ha detto Djerry è condivisibile significa che i centrali sono un problema aldilà delle meccaniche di gioco collettive, cioè significa che c’è proprio un problema di livello dei singoli e di qualità individuali che, in quella zona, vanno alzate.
> 
> Quando Djerry scrive “*Ne faccio invece proprio un fatto di dettagli individuali, perché nella similitudine di quei gol ravviso in modo lapalissiano delle carenze atletiche, di posizione e di reazione dei nostri centrali*“ non potrebbe essere più chiaro, ed è ciò che penso pure io. Tolto Kjaer, che è fragile, gli altri non sono all’altezza (Romagnoli in maniera definitiva), o non lo sono ancora (Gabbia e Kalulu), di essere titolari o semi-titolari in un Milan che voglia de-Gianninizzarsi definitivamente e tornare ad essere la squadra di diavoli di cui parlava il fondatore Kilpin e che il medesimo sognava.



Se pensi che i giocatori siano infallibili, ti sbagli. 

Fare errori individuali non significa essere scarso, soprattutto se parliamo di due difensori di 20 anni.

Andiamo indietro ad un anno fa e guardiamo i giudizi verso Kessie e Bennacer.

Avessimo ragionato così oggi sarebbero sulla luna tutti e due. 

Ci vorrà molta lucidità e pazienza, senza al solito cercare capri espiatori.

Ma mi fido di Maldini per cui lo faranno. Chi meglio di lui giudica un difensore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se pensi che i giocatori siano infallibili, ti sbagli.
> 
> Fare errori individuali non significa essere scarso, soprattutto se parliamo di due difensori di 20 anni.
> 
> ...


Maldini ha detto chiaramente le capacità che cerca in un difensore centrale, e a parte parzialmente Kjaer nessuno in rosa le ha, adesso, coi centrali che abbiamo.

Kalulu ha ottime prospettive ma è davvero troppo acerbo. Gabbia è un buon elemento ma è fragile e non si può pensare di costruire la difesa su di lui. Romagnoli ormai è una pippa al sugo conclamata tanto che nelle ultime 12 partite che abbiamo giocato con lui abbiamo subito 17 goal. 

Quindi un conto è non fare acquisti tanto per, un conto è non farli proprio. Un conto è tenere conto (scusa il gioco di parole) dell’aspetto economico, un conto è subordinare SEMPRE E COMUNQUE l’aspetto sportivo a quello economico e voler sempre fare le nozze coi fichi secchi fino a quando manco i fichi secchi ci sono più.

Il discorso è: Maldini ha detto che ci serve un centrale con determinate caratteristiche e di un determinato livello. L’unico centrale di un determinato livello che abbiamo in rosa è Kjaer, ed è una situazione insostenibile, tanto che la squadra nelle ultime 15 partite ha una media media goal subiti che, in proiezione su un intero campionato da 38 partite, ci porterebbe a 49 goal subiti, una media da EUROPA LEAGUE (a meno di non avere un attacco da 100 goal come l’Atalanta dello scorso anno, e siamo molto forti in attacco ma 100 goal non li faremo, ne faremo una ventina in meno, e 80 sono già tanti eh).

Poi che Kalulu non sia scarso in senso assoluto sono il primo a dirlo, però dico anche che una squadra che ha la CL come obiettivo minimo non può avere Kalulu come titolare o semititolare, come non può avere Gabbia o Romagnoli. I primi due sono due ragazzi che devono essere fatti crescere con calma, il terzo è una tassa raiolana da sbolognare al primo scemo che se l’accolla.

Quindi siccome Romagnoli è ormai inagibile (17 reti nelle ultime 12 partite con lui in campo è un dato che non ammette repliche, specie quando senza di lui abbiamo 9 partite giocate e 7 reti subite), dare la titolarità a Kalulu o Gabbia sarebbe folle sia per loro che per noi. Anche Tonali sta crescendo bene perché normalmente è una riserva, se fosse stato messo titolare inamovibile subito si sarebbe bruciato, come si sarebbe bruciato Bennacer nel 2017 se fosse venuto qui a dover fare il titolare (da 20 a 22/23 anni cambia tantissimo per un giocatore),


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Maldini ha detto chiaramente le capacità che cerca in un difensore centrale, e a parte parzialmente Kjaer nessuno in rosa le ha, adesso, coi centrali che abbiamo.
> 
> Kalulu ha ottime prospettive ma è davvero troppo acerbo. Gabbia è un buon elemento ma è fragile e non si può pensare di costruire la difesa su di lui. Romagnoli ormai è una pippa al sugo conclamata tanto che nelle ultime 12 partite che abbiamo giocato con lui abbiamo subito 17 goal.
> 
> ...



Quindi in sostanza cedere Romagnoli per prendere uno più forte di lui, senza svenarsi, col budget che abbiamo (bilancio a -100 milioni ricordiamoci).

Ci sta, e quello che penso abbia in mente anche Maldini, cedendo pure Musacchio e Duarte.

E come detto a Djerry, capisco e condivido. Sempre contento di vedere arrivare giocatori più forti di quelli che ci sono.

Ma per me non risolve il problema. Dobbiamo tornare ad essere più compatti e organizzati nella fase difensiva, soprattutto a metà campo, o i goal li prenderemo anche con Van Djik in difesa. 

Ricordo la Fiorentina di Pioli e aveva lo stesso problema che vedo adesso al Milan. Questo è un esame per tutti, la forza di una squadra si vede nella difficoltà non quando tutto fila liscio.

E spero che Pioli non usi l'alibi delle assenza perché sarebbe la fine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi in sostanza cedere Romagnoli per prendere uno più forte di lui, senza svenarsi, col budget che abbiamo (bilancio a -100 milioni ricordiamoci).
> 
> Ci sta, e quello che penso abbia in mente anche Maldini, cedendo pure Musacchio e Duarte.
> 
> ...



Che con Van Djik in difesa avremmo preso 19 goal nelle ultime 15 partite è una tua idea, non dico che sia certamente sbagliata ma mi lascia perplesso, ecco. Perché l’organizzazione è si importante, ma pure il talento lo è. Eccome. 19 goal in 15 partite sono una proiezione di 49 goal in 38 partite, ossia una difesa da Europa League, a meno di non avere un attacco da 100 goal come l’Atalanta dello scorso anno (e siamo molto forti in attacco ma siamo più una squadra da 78/80 goal che da 100 goal).

Sta di fatto che nel ritorno dovremo affrontare sfide chiave con Inda e Roma, partite inserite peraltro nel calendario tra l’andata e ritorno con la Stella Rossa. Se secondo te potremo affrontare quelle partite difficilissime con una rosa che come centrali difensivi prevede Kjaer, Romagnoli, Gabbia e Kalulu, con Musacchio e Duarci fuori rosa, ammiro la tua fede. Per me questa è una difesa da sesto posto ad essere generosissimi. E se non facessimo in mercato in difesa potremmo scampare al quinto o sesto posto e arrivare in CL soltanto continuando a segnare come pazzi. Lo scorso anno avevamo Kjaer che giocava da nove ogni partita supplendo anche ai numerosi errori di Romagnoli (che anche nel post-lockdown quasi mai ha offerto prestazioni che andassero oltre il 6) ma Kjaer è fragile, si rompe spesso, e non gli si può chiedere di continuare a performare come il Nesta del 2003 ad libitum perché deve giocare per due.

Poi Kalulu, come ho detto, credo anche io che abbia potenzialità, ma non si può caricarlo di troppe responsabilità da subito, non siamo una squadra che se arriva tra le prime quattro va bene e se arriva settima va bene uguale, noi abbiamo bisogno di risultati. E gente con una manciata di partite tra i professionisti, che deve evidentemente crescere, non può diventare uno dei perni della squadra. Deve essere inserito come Tonali, cioè da riserva e deve giocare quando c’è estremo bisogno o quando lo si può far giocare senza compromettere o rischiare di compromettere tutto. E il problema è che questo è fattibile solo se arriverà un centrale titolare forte, completo e pronto, perché Romagnoli oramai come è sempre più evidente a tutti è inagibile (12 partite giocate con lui in stagione, 17 goal subiti, 9 partite giocate senza di lui in stagione, 7 goal subiti), e Gabbia non è male ma non è ancora all’altezza (come Kalulu del resto) di essere titolare in una squadra che deve come minimo arrivare tra le prime quattro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io non sono così.
> Benissimo la dirigenza, costantemente in crescita, malissimo la proprietà, perennemente in calo (pensa che ci avevano dato 40 min per Paquetà.. a proposito i soldi del brasiliano?)



sono nel calderone... -200 a bilancio lo scorso anno. vedremo quest'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Godiamoci quel che stiamo ammirando e aspettiamo che il rafforzamento della squadra sia continuato.
> Ci vuole tempo.
> Un anno fa ne prendevamo 5 dall'atalanta , ora siamo primi.



sono pienamente d'accordo.
fa sempre male pareggiare con l'ultima comunque. io doco solo che non bisogna accampare scuse.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono pienamente d'accordo.
> fa sempre male pareggiare con l'ultima comunque. io doco solo che non bisogna accampare scuse.



Abbiamo giocato male.
Francamente non mi aspettavo nemmeno si potesse giocare bene viste le assenze ma speravo di riuscire a vincere.
Non ci siamo riusciti anche perchè stiamo beccando troppi gol e poi perchè rebic e leao oggi non riescono a fare la differenza.
Settimana scorsa theo e oggi calabria, la squadra sulle spalle se la stanno caricando i difensori.

Dietro kalulu si sta dimostrando un bel prospetto ma commette fisiologici errori di gioventù mentre romagnoli è sempre perso nel limbo delle mediocrità.
Queste cose vanno tenute in conto e bisogna stare attenti a non esagerate coi giovani in rosa perchè sicuramente certi giocatosi si faranno ma i risultati, a questo punto, arriveranno.

Molto male a mio parere ieri anche samu che non riesce mai mai mai mai a posturarsi per prendere una palla frontalmente alla porta ma sempre e solo di lato, a quel punto bada solo a proteggerla ma il passaggio che ne viene fuori è solo un ovvio e banale scarico dietro.
Non mi è piaciuto nemmeno come è entrato hauge, molle , e nemmeno saele.


Chiudo infine con una considerazione sul calcio che stiamo vedendo : a mio modesto parere non è calcio ma un massacro.
Si gioca ogni tre giorni, senza sosta, senza tregua e da gennaio in poi sarà cosi e anche peggio.
Non assisteremo a un calcio qualitativo ma solo a partite fatte di forza e di nervi.

La società , conti rossi o meno, deve intervenire nei ruoli dove siamo messi male per garantire al mister almeno due giocatori per ruolo.
Se poi lo capiscono che servono giocatori capaci di giocare da più parti è sempre ora.
Ieri il milan ha giocato la prima gara senza theo e abbiamo visto a sinistra senza la profondità e l'ampiezza del nostro terzino come perdiamo una grossa percentuale della nostra manovra.
Sulla carta il sostituto di theo sarebbe dalot ma far giocare un destro a sinistra non è mai la stessa cosa e infatti il portoghese non riesce minimamente a spingere.
Ecco un altro ruolo che abbiamo sottovalutato in sede di calciomercato : abbiamo fatto uscire laxalt per riempire la rosa di terzini destri,addirittura 4 , mentre di mancino ne abbiamo uno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> lo dicono i numeri, con Kjaer in campo abbiamo preso 2 gol escludendo calci piazzati in tutta il campionato e contro due squadre forti, Inter (Lukaku) e Napoli (Mertens). Ne abbiamo presi 4 solo nelle ultime due con due squadracce che hanno fatto 6-7 tiri in tutto.



si ma anche la condizione è un fattore.
abbiamo giocato un mare di partite compresi 3 preliminari e la gente è sempre più o meno la stessa. adesso si corre meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi senza ibra , theo, benna, kjaer siamo una squadretta.
> Brutto dirsi ma è così.*
> Io sono incavolato per le assenze,non per il pari.
> Quando nel pre-gara ho letto dell'assenza anche di theo ho capito sarebbe stata durissima.
> ...



però allora non capisco gli elogi al mercato.
tonali diaz dalot hauge.

ovvio è che i titolari sono il meglio, ma per il genoa dovrebbero bastare le 2e linee.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato male.
> Francamente non mi aspettavo nemmeno si potesse giocare bene viste le assenze ma speravo di riuscire a vincere.
> Non ci siamo riusciti anche perchè stiamo beccando troppi gol e poi perchè rebic e leao oggi non riescono a fare la differenza.
> Settimana scorsa theo e oggi calabria, la squadra sulle spalle se la stanno caricando i difensori.
> ...



di errori nel calciomercato ne sono stati fatti. ma qui non si può dire....
fino a 3 giorni fa avevamo 20 fenomeni per qualcuno.

gli errori sono naturali è... preciso.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di errori nel calciomercato ne sono stati fatti. ma qui non si può dire....
> fino a 3 giorni fa avevamo 20 fenomeni per qualcuno.
> 
> gli errori sono naturali è... preciso.



Fenomeni ne abbiamo pochi però una volta che il campo dice che te la puoi giocare con tutti che fai?
Non te la giochi?
Siamo una bella squadra ma con una rosa di 13-14 elementi, per stare ai vertici ne servono 20.

E occhio che da gennaio si gioca ogni tre giorni, la doppia sfida di coppa cade tra le gare contro inter e roma.
Impensabile affrontare un filotto del genere con questa rosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però allora non capisco gli elogi al mercato.
> tonali diaz dalot hauge.
> 
> ovvio è che i titolari sono il meglio, ma per il genoa dovrebbero bastare le 2e linee.



Seconde linee? Kalulu forse è la quarta.
Ma kalulu non è e non deve esser il problema, il problema sono i giocatori fake musacchio e duarte che stanno li per finta.

Ad ogni modo ci sono giocatori insostituibili in tutte le rose, leva all'inter contemporaneamente 5 big e vedrai che non battono nemmeno il benevento.
Idem la juve o il napoli.
Noi poi che non abbiamo una rosa profonda non possiamo concedere 5 titolari nemmeno contro il genoa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato male.
> Francamente non mi aspettavo nemmeno si potesse giocare bene viste le assenze ma speravo di riuscire a vincere.
> Non ci siamo riusciti anche perchè stiamo beccando troppi gol e poi perchè rebic e leao oggi non riescono a fare la differenza.
> Settimana scorsa theo e oggi calabria, la squadra sulle spalle se la stanno caricando i difensori.



E sai cosa significa questo, vero? Che stiamo raschiando il fondo del barile. Quando sono i difensori che si mettono a fare la differenza vuol dire che stai avvicinandoti al punto omega, dopo il quale inizia la melma vera. Immaginando la squadra come un organismo vivente unitario, questa è una sorta di “ultimo contrattacco” dell’organismo contro una malattia.

Ora il rientro dei titolari e il mercato di Gennaio appunto dovrebbero farci scampare a questo destino, ma i segnali di un declino importante (il classico filotto da 7/8 partite dove fai 7/8 punti, compromettendo la stagione) ci sono tutti, ma proprio tutti, se lo scamperemo sarà appunto solo per il rientro dei pezzi grossi e, si spera, del mercato.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di errori nel calciomercato ne sono stati fatti. ma qui non si può dire....
> fino a 3 giorni fa avevamo 20 fenomeni per qualcuno.
> 
> gli errori sono naturali è... preciso.



Quali sarebbero gli errori? Aver preso Tonali invece di un difensore? Avremmo comunque enormi problemi, perché senza Tonali ma col difensore avremmo un centrocampo di cartapesta ogni singola volta che mancasse uno tra Bennacer e Kessie. Per il resto tutti gli acquisti stanno rendendo bene, per fare più acquisti servono soldi, e non può certo metterceli Maldini.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E occhio che da gennaio si gioca ogni tre giorni, la doppia sfida di coppa cade tra le gare contro inter e roma.
> Impensabile affrontare un filotto del genere con questa rosa.



Lo scrivevo nell’altro topic, anche se reggessimo fino ad allora, la doppia sfida di coppa con la stella rossa inframmezzata dalle gare con Inda e Riomma sarebbe il doppio iceberg contro il quale si schianterebbe il “giocattolo” Milan andando in mille pezzi.

Usciremmo subito dalla coppa (e allora tanto valeva manco qualificarsi, per uscire ai sedicesimi) e, ammesso che non fosse a quel punto già successo, in campionato verremmo risucchiati in una dura lotta di nervi per il quarto posto.

Sarebbe sadismo puro, per questa ragione, non fare mercato a Gennaio e non aprire i cordoni della borsa.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sai cosa significa questo, vero? Che stiamo raschiando il fondo del barile. Quando sono i difensori che si mettono a fare la differenza vuol dire che stai avvicinandoti al punto omega, dopo il quale inizia la melma vera. Immaginando la squadra come un organismo vivente unitario, questa è una sorta di “ultimo contrattacco” dell’organismo contro una malattia.
> 
> Ora il rientro dei titolari e il mercato di Gennaio appunto dovrebbero farci scampare a questo destino, ma i segnali di un declino importante (il classico filotto da 7/8 partite dove fai 7/8 punti, compromettendo la stagione) ci sono tutti, ma proprio tutti, se lo scamperemo sarà appunto solo per il rientro dei pezzi grossi e, si spera, del mercato.



Lo dico per te amico, non farti grosse aspettative, sia per quanto riguarda la vittoria finale sia per quanto riguarda il mercato. Questa ecatombe di infortunati rischia di comprometterci seriamente la stagione spremendo una squadra già stanca e dubito che a gennaio faremo grossi investimenti in tutti i ruoli da coprire, se arriverà il sospirato centrale sarà già tanto. In queste condizioni avere la meglio su chi ha due rose e per di più scula in modo assurdo è improponibile. Io spero solo di arrivare quarto senza grossi patemi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Lo dico per te amico, non farti grosse aspettative, sia per quanto riguarda la vittoria finale sia per quanto riguarda il mercato. Questa ecatombe di infortunati rischia di comprometterci seriamente la stagione spremendo una squadra già stanca e dubito che a gennaio faremo grossi investimenti in tutti i ruoli da coprire, se arriverà il sospirato centrale sarà già tanto. In queste condizioni avere la meglio su chi ha due rose e per di più scula in modo assurdo è improponibile. Io spero solo di arrivare quarto senza grossi patemi.



Senza un centrale di livello sarebbe a rischio enorme pure quello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Seconde linee? Kalulu forse è la quarta.
> Ma kalulu non è e non deve esser il problema, il problema sono i giocatori fake musacchio e duarte che stanno li per finta.
> 
> Ad ogni modo ci sono giocatori insostituibili in tutte le rose, leva all'inter contemporaneamente 5 big e vedrai che non battono nemmeno il benevento.
> ...



ma certo il problema è che i nostri insostituibili sono 2 giocatori fragili. lo sapevamo.
bennacer pretendo che sia sostituibile visto quello che abbiamo speso per tonali e theo è stata sfortuna, ci sta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero gli errori? Aver preso Tonali invece di un difensore? Avremmo comunque enormi problemi, perché senza Tonali ma col difensore avremmo un centrocampo di cartapesta ogni singola volta che mancasse uno tra Bennacer e Kessie. Per il resto tutti gli acquisti stanno rendendo bene, per fare più acquisti servono soldi, e non può certo metterceli Maldini.



calciomercato perfetto ok?
tanto qualsiasi cosa si dice bisogna tirla secondo una chiara corrente di pensiero:

- romagnoli, turca e elliot sempre colpevoli
- donnarumma e maldini infallibili.

questi sono i dogmi.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di errori nel calciomercato ne sono stati fatti. ma qui non si può dire....
> fino a 3 giorni fa avevamo 20 fenomeni per qualcuno.
> 
> gli errori sono naturali è... preciso.



Errori, insomma. Ne avessero fatti tanti non saremmo in testa alla classifica, imbattuti, con scontri diretti vinti contro Inter e Napoli, e un girone di EL passato senza patemi.
Poi certamente le cose si possono sempre migliorare.

Ma partiamo sempre da dove eravamo. Neanche un anno fa navigavamo a vista a metà classifica, con una rosa senza capo ne coda, freschi di umiliazione nel derby di andata e prossimi alla sconfitta storica per 5-0 di Bergamo.

In un anno i progressi sono stati fatti. Errori forse, certo, ma pure scelte ben ponderate e azzeccate.

Forse il problema sono le aspettative. Dopo questo bel inizio di stagione tanti tifosi pensano che questa sia la normalità, che sia scontato per noi vincere con tutti e boh fare un campionato da... 90 punti?

Per me sbaglia chi non riesce a tenere i piedi per terra adesso. La squadra sta facendo il massimo, c'è un progetto finalmente, sembra ben organizzato, c'è un percorso che la squadra sta facendo, di crescita. Qualcosa c'è finalmente, ma questo non significa che siamo seri candidati per lo scudetto. Bisogna essere realisti. Doveroso fare il massimo e non avere rimpianti, ma lo scudetto non puo essere per noi un obiettivo.

Ieri avevamo due esordienti in Serie A dal primo minuto, Dalot e Kalulu. Diamoglo tempo e modo per adattarsi, come abbiamo fatto coi vari Bennacer Leao Saele eccetera.

Guardiamo ai progressi fatti e cerchiamo di non volere tutto e subito.

Tra l'altro il buono fatto deriva proprio da scelte fatte con lucidità e equilibrio, competenza, pazienza, calma, senza badare agli umori della piazza.


----------



## Lambro (17 Dicembre 2020)

Il giorno dopo mi sento piu' calmo, ieri sera ero imbufalito, la partita è stata di un brutto ma di un brutto che ha messo a dura prova il mio senso estetico del calcio.
Una pletora infinita di passaggi sbagliati che mi ha irritato non poco, vuoi per il campo vuoi per il pressing genoano ma ieri sera veramente del Milan degli ultimi mesi non si è visto nulla.
Non è la prima volta, per questo da sempre sostengo che siamo lissù meritatamente ma che ci sia di meglio rispetto a noi, squadre piu' attrezzate e piu' equilibrate nella rosa.
Vero che mancavano giocatori importantissimi, ma io voglio illudermi che a fare due passaggi di fila si debba essere capaci a certi livelli, ieri sera neanche questo.
I gol sono stati un po' frutto del caso piu' che di una concreta supremazia, il Genoa non ha mai realmente sofferto diciamolo.
Anzi soffrivamo noi quando loro ripartivano.
Dobbiamo ritrovare il nostro 11, Rebic largo e Ibra in mezzo, Kjaer dietro, sono troppo importanti.
Anche il belga per lo sviluppo della manovra è meglio di Castillejo, dialoga meglio con Calabria e fa fluire di piu' l'azione (nonostante ieri sia entrato in modo inguardabile).


----------



## zlatan (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi non è che ci stiamo montando la testa? Calma abbiamo pareggiato due partite di cui una stradominata e quella di ieri la peggiore in assoluto dopo quella proprio con la stessa squadraccia a Marzo. Ma 4 titolari, (se vogliamo togliere Benancer che è nettamente più forte di Tonali ma non ti cambia di molto la sua assenza), Ibra Kjaer e Theo non li può regalare neanche contro il Pizzighettone. 
Quindi la speranza per domenica è recuperare innanzitutto Ibra strafondamentale perchè in attacco non ci siamo proprio e poi gli altri due, altrimenti domenica non la sfanghiamo. Poi mi auguro che si siano convinti ad avere un vice Ibra, perchè Rebic non lo può fare tende ad andare sempre a sinistra e Leao è 9 volte su 10 quando gioca, da prendere a bastonate sulla gobba. Subito dopo ci vuole assolutamente un altro centrocampista e il centrale lo lascio per ultimo se avanzano i soldi, altrimenti vedo di recuperare Musacchio che è il migliore dopo i 2 titolari. Ma stiamo calmi noi non dobbiamo vincere lo scudetto e cerchiamo di ricordarci che quello che è stato fatto fino ad ora è miracoloso se pensiamo a 365 giorni fa


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Errori, insomma. Ne avessero fatti tanti non saremmo in testa alla classifica, imbattuti, con scontri diretti vinti contro Inter e Napoli, e un girone di EL passato senza patemi.
> Poi certamente le cose si possono sempre migliorare.
> 
> Ma partiamo sempre da dove eravamo. Neanche un anno fa navigavamo a vista a metà classifica, con una rosa senza capo ne coda, freschi di umiliazione nel derby di andata e prossimi alla sconfitta storica per 5-0 di Bergamo.
> ...



si direi di si. non credo che tu mi abbia mai letto post che parlano di scudetto. io firmo per il 4o posto.
questo milan mi piace molto per come gioca e pensa. purtroppo ci sono dei buchi in rosa ma si sapeva.
io avrei fatto qualcosa di diverso, alla luce dei fatti secondo me qualche errore c'è. comunque se arriviamo nei 4 la stagione sarà un trionfo e se continuiamo come fino all'altro giorno ci dovremmo arrivare. ieri non ho visto la partita per non arrabbiarmi, sapevo avrebbero fatti una partitaccia anche prima dell'assenza di theo. 

le somme si tirano a fine stagione, una settimana fa sembravamo 20 fenomeni ed ora ci sono già più dubbi. li diremo se di errori ne sono stati fatti tanti o pochi, e capiremo anche la filosofia di questi benedetti rinnovi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2020)

A proposito di infortuni.. quanti calci gratuiti in questa partita!Tra altro Orsato alcuni nemmeno fischiati(il solito schifoso)


----------

